# Woking Nuffield: Part 98



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies**
Happy Chatting
   
                *​


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

YAY I'm first!!


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Ill take second place then.

  every one.

I am officially PUPO   with two tapoles on board


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Tadpoles


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Bisou...tadpoles on board!    (I couldn't find a tadpole so this will have to do!) Fantastic news... and here's hoping those two weeks just whizz by!!!!


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks sassy

I am already trying to think of things to do to keep me ocupied.
we shall see if it works.


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

Well if you discover any magic ways of distracting yourself in the next few hours, be sure to let me know!  I can't believe it's only Wednesday... roll on Monday 21st!!!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Bisou - COngratulations on being PUPO - now each minute will seem like an hour!! At least your trip to France will help with the madness


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Ladies

I am tying not to get to excited as the embies put back were only grade 3 so not great. hence why they put two back. we will see

x x x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats Bisou on being PUPO
Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Congratulations Bisou      

Shell - the spelling was a little wrong lol very good attempt tho   welldone for being first lol 

Evening to all. I do my first jab tomorrow night yay!!! 
not had a good evening DH's email account has been hacked into so changed the password and sent everyone a msg asking for money as hes stuck in Africa.... nightmare      been very thrustrating as the've hacked his ******** too lol laugh or cry so lol lol. All the buisness contacts have been panic phoning us asking how much money to send... God help me     so getting it all sorted tonight and want a calm evening tomorrow.  

Hope every1 ok xXx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi everyone

Bisou - congrats on being PUPO witb your tadpoles. Stay relaxed and keeping drinking the water and milk!!   

Minie - Oh what a nightmare!! I hope that your DH gets his email sorted out. good luck with the jabs.   

Mellow - I hope that AF shows her face soon so you can get started again.  

Shell - Well done at getting in first! I am never logged on at the right time   . Hope Jed is okay.

TJ- As the others have said your post was so sweet!   I don't think I could have come up with anything so well put. I hope you and DH have a lovely holiday in Greece.

Frinda - Hope you are okay  
Sassyhay - not long to go now before OTD   

Hi Boo, Lolly, Ronstar, ClaireMac and anyone else I have forgot.   

AFM - We had the counselling session with Suze on Tuesday. Very wide ranging and lots of things to explore so have another session booked for the 6th. DH enjoyed it (much to my surprise)    -  I left with red eyes  . It is going to take some time to get through this...

Take care all

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

just bookmarking but congrats to Bisou on being PUPO   

I will do proper post after work!

Pear x


----------



## boo2212 (Nov 15, 2009)

Bisou.. congratulations on bein pupo.

thanks to you all for the lovely messages


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi ladies, just a quick post to Ellie Blue - so pleased you and DH found the counselling helpful and it's so good to get all the tears out honey - all part of the healing xx Thinking of you xx

Hello Pear - lovely to hear from you


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Helloo lovely ladies,  thought i'd write a quick update, i've been quietly keeping track of all the progress.

TJ much love hun hope you have a fab break sweety as you both deserve it xx

Bisou congrats on being PUPO

Minnie that sounds horrendous i hope you managed to sort the email situation out 

Shell hope little bean is behaving xx

Ellie Blue, Mellow and all i may have missed- lots of hugs  

AFM, well it looks like the wedding is going to have to be pursponed until further notice!! as Mr C thinks i have a better chance this year and may not have any eggs left by next year!!!  umm no pressure then!!... so looks like i will be joining you lovely ladies sooner than thought!!  going to arrange my first appointment at Woking eeekkkk actually quite nervous now.!!

Work decided that i was getting depressed and asked me to go to HR and to the GP to get checked out!! The trouble was, that i was  starting to believe them. Turns out ....surprise surprise...i'm not!!  but just putting myself under a lot of pressure..... Seriously !! YOU THINK!!! Hey ho i suppose at least  it shows work cares.. i think!! ......It's not even started yet!! 

I was wondering how everyone else coped with work??

L


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi all

tj - a beautiful post, we are all here when you need us   

bisou - thats great wooohoooo            for those embies

ellie - as shrek said better out than in - that applies to emotions aswell    its scary but you have to face feelings to move forward   

luvbun - my advice is just take every day as it comes, dont think too far ahead. Make sure you keep talking about feelings whereever you are comfortable.       for your cycle 

shell - how are you doing? 

  to everyone 

well stressful day today, woke up at 2am bleeding bright red blood    rang nhs who got dr to ring me, he said to wait till morning then get emergency scan. So rang dr at 8:30 she rang me back 10 mins later and told me to go straight to EPU, so went down there and had scan. They are both fine, heartbeats seen and moving around loads. They couldnt see bleed area so told might be one of those things. If it happens again they will investigate my cervix as might be form there. Resting now on sofa.  xxx


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello girls...

*Luvbun* - sorry to hear about your stresses at work - that's just what you need on top of everything else. For my own situation I have a really good boss and I have actually told him what I'm doing, which has been the biggest weight off my mind. I knew it could be considered a risk, but he has two daughters so I reasoned that he would understand my own desire to want a family, and in fact he has been brilliant (and it turns out they were about to start IVF when No. 2 popped along!). In fact at certain times, he was the only person apart from DH who knew I was having tx! It made such a difference not having to explain myself all the time, plus I also negotiated working from home alot. Is this an option for you at all? Or is there anyone in HR you'd trust enough to confide in? I know for some employers this would be an absolutely no-no, but my DH's work also allows time off for IF tx, so I guess some employers are getting it right.

*Olive* - what a scare...I hope you feel better now and are doing absolutely nothing but watching terrible daytime TV (although I am a secret Midsommer Murders addict...I know, I know a complete tragedy!) I shall be keeping everything crossed for you that you don't have any more scares like that! Did you say you're due another scan anyway on 21st?

*EllieBlue *- You're really brave to have had the counselling (it's something I never did after the 1st attempt) and I'm positive it can only be a good thing. I really felt for you (and understood you), when you said 'It is going to take some time to get through this...'. I hope you are working you way to feeling better about it all and more positive.

*Minimate *(opps nearly called you 'Mini-Me'!)*- *disaster with the emails!!!! Hope that's all sorted now...

*Bisou* - not sure if you've gone already, but hope you're still enjoying being PUPO!

Hi to everyone else too!

AFM - well unfortunately it's been a bit of a horrible two days. Unfortunately I am fairly certain it hasn't worked again. I was very emotional yesterday (and in fact am now crying - _again_ - even tho the first bit of this post was fine!). Alas, I think I know my own body too well and yesterday, weirdly, every single symptom I'd had before, just stopped. I then started to get the very faintest indications that it was all over - I'll spare you the details, but I'm sure most people (apart from us girls!) would have barely noticed, but I just felt I knew. Today full on AF. I read somewhere that hardly anyone actually bleeds when on the Cyclogest, so I must be some sort of medical marvel (although I doubt very much that that is true). My OTD is still 4 days away, but this is exactly what happened the first time. I know there is always the tiniest sliver of hope, but I'm trying to be realistic. I don't know what to think at the moment and seem to swing between being really angry about it all (why us, it's not fair etc etc), through being really upset and then trying to think about the next steps. I must say I have the upmost admiration for people who do this over and over again. I just don't think I can. Anyway, sorry to write such a depressing ending...but here's hoping that this will be the last sad post for a long time. S, xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh Sassy.

I hope hope hope hope it is not AF.    
You still have four days, so if you are able to perhas you should try and rest. I know some women do bleed through pregnancy. so My fingers are crossed for you.

Lots of love honey.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Olive - that must have been so horrible for you honey, so glad that the babies are OK. Did they say if you had a heamatoma?     , I know how scary it can be, have lots of rest. I was signed off for a week I think it really helped. 

Sassy - You poor love, I know how hard it is but there is still a sliver of hope, I don't know if this helps but I bled from OTD until 8.5 weeks pregnant all day every day, Sorry for TMI but clots too. 

Minie - Talk about everything happening at once, hope you managed to sort out your new friends in Africa (there was something about this on Watchdog last week). Hope DH is recovering well.   

Bisou - Have a fab time in France, hope you won't be affected by the bad weather over there at the moment.

Luvbun - Welcome to the rollercoaster! I didn't tell anyone at work at all, had all my apts at 7.30 so I was back in time for work. I had from EC to about 4 days after ET off work as holiday. I even managed to keep being in hospital with OHSS from them! Gynae problems! I thin everyone is different it sounds like you have a nice employer who cares, make sure they look after you lots during tx. 

Ellie - glad counselling session went well, great that your DH thought is was worthwhile, these men can be difficult to convince can't they! 

Pear - welcome back honey, how are you doing?

Mellow     how are things chick. 

Hello to anyone I have missed xxxxxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello 

Olive what a horrible scare!!!!! You poor thing make sure you rest hun   

Ellieblue - Really glad you've been to a counselling session, glad your DH benefited from it to. I agree crying is healing   

Luvburn - Congratulations that you not depressed    Ive just started tx & my worl have been great. I told them straight away about it all, im lucky enough that they have a special sickness for treatments ect. Today i gave my employer a copy of my tx plan & explain bits to her she understands & very careing about it. I work with autistic children & with other challenging behaviours so when i start the menopur they have offered to get me some bits ready to work from home, to dangerous in the enviroment lol sounds like a looney house (it is). My advise would be be straight with your employer from the beginning and it will be a whole load og weight of your shoulders and their there for you as well. Good luck with it all. You can get married anytime, come and join us on the rollercoaster! Whens your first appointment.... how exciting    

Oh Sassyhay so sorry you feel as you do im     for you. Try and stay a little hopeful these things can be horrible faulse scares. Only you know your body - true. Thinking of you.   

Shell - New friends..... would love to pop round to theres lol. Hope you and littlen are well x

Bisou - how r u feeling?

To afm good evening to you.   

Well i injected my first jab tonight the brace girl i am, DH closely watching and it felt amazing. I have read it on here over and over again of you all jabbing ect and now i know how it feels. It felt a little fake at first as we've been waiting for this moment for (well feels like yrs) a while shall i say. What side effects did you all get on the buserelin and when was when you started the milk and water? 

The sky looks beautiful tonight. 

Hope you all get a good nights sleep and chat 2moz night x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies

Olive - you poor thing, I actually gasped when I read your past - so pleased you saw the little monkeys and all is ok. My friend bleed every month till about 5 months pregnant and was constatnly thinking something had gone wrong but it was just something near her cervix and het littl ebundle arrive safe and sound. 

Luvbun - hello honey    Yep put that wedding on hold and get those eggs to start getting jiggy! Stress at work is the last thing you need. I had a really stressy job and actually changed jobs and reduced my hours - now have Friday's off. I also didn't tell anyone at work during my last cycle - I have a couple of days off for the EC and said I had a minor operation - as soon as I said gynae everyone looked embarrsssed and didn't ask anything more!! I would have take the week after as holiday but unfortunatly didn't get that far. I too had my scans etc really early so was able to get into work at the normal time. Good luck with it all.

Sassy - Oh my lovely so sorry to read your post. I am still a bit emotional after my last cycle and really feel everyone else's pain. Reallly hoping and praying you get a different result on OTD - praying for you xxx

Minnie - so excited for you - actually felt excited reading your post as you have been waiting for this  for soooo long - well done with the first jab. I was really worried about the side effects of the Buserilin  - had horrid side affects with Clomid and was expecting so much worse - but can honestly say I was fine on them - bit hot at times and perhaps a wee bit moody but nothing major. 

Ellie - thinking of you

TJ - hope you are enjoying the sun!

Shell - hope you and the bump are well - come on we have waited long enough - is it a Jed or Jedinna   

Bisou - how are you doing? 

Pear - how's it going?

AFM - Enjoying the world cup and having a few glasses of vino!! AF should show up around the 8 July so can start day 21 of that cycle - just can't wait as I am sure that ICSI will be the key for us but nervous at the same time. Trying to enjoy June and spend time with DH - it's our first anniversary this week - before we get on the rollercoaster again!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies,

How are we all today? 

Mini- well done on starting the jabs, I think you should start with the water straight away it helps pump the drugs around your body, I started milk just before DR but most people say to do the milk when you start stimming. Not sure if really matters. I think you should feel fine for another week or so then the nasty headaches will appear .... at least you know the drugs are working when they start! 

Mellow - 8th July will be here before you know it, an ICSI little Mellow will be on the way! I'll tell you on Tuesday!! God 20 week scan on Monday and then seeing our consultant again on Tuesday, if all OK then I will reveal!!!!    

Right off to Dr's to get my BP checked again! xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

yay yay yay! Shell can't wait to find out x x am sure all will be well at your scan x sending lots of love honey x 

mini i agree with shell start the water asap. It will really help with side effects. I also started milk when i was down regging then upped it when stimming. You will be peeing all the time be prepared! X x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi ladies.

Yay yay yay shell.. I hope it all goes well for you at the scan.  oh its exciting

Mellow- thats great and I agree with shell 8th of July will be here before you know it. So enjoy that wine   

Minnie- Congrats on injecting yourself last night. it is really exciting ( never thought i would hear myself sayign that abou sticking myself with needles)
I saw the sky last night also. it was Beautiful, 

AFM- I feeling better now. still incredibly bloated but ok. Am i right in thinking that the   bullets make your body think you are pregnant because i am suffering with the sorest (.)(.).
The heperin is a real pain, I look like i have been kicked in the stomach and it has only been 3 days worth.

Hi to all the other lovely ladies.. YAY YAY YAY it FRIDAY. x x x x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks every1 I started the water this morning and have 3/4 litre to go. Feeling good at the mo & extra happy its Friday !!! Im 1 tired girl. 

Shell - thanks for the advise as im sure the water should reduse the headaches if they start as well as the spreading the drug love!! Yay i cant wait to hear the sex bring on 20 week scan day, you must be so proud   

Bisou - I know lol who would of thought we would get that excited of jabbing ourselves lol barzarr!   Glad your feeling better and hope your (.)(.) become less tender nothing worse... Friday feeling yay Have a good one 

Mellow- Your right ive been on here for a long time now and remember stressing over wanting our first appointment quicker lol come a long way.. Good idea onthe milk, just to get used to it daily and ill gradually increase it yuk yuk yuk lol have the nesquick in the cupboard. weneed time machines in this game bring on 8th July   


Sassyhay - hope your still resting and ok today   

Luvburn - Hope all is well 

ellie,tj,pear,claire,piggie,lolly hello thinking of you &  and happy weekend!

Well day 2 of jabbing @ 6:45pm & just as excited lol, i brought my jabs kit a special pretty box and litre jugs filled up all organised now.

Come On ENGLAND.... enjoy the game if your watching it & have a good eve xXx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi all

shell - wooohoooo blue or pink, how exciting. I cant wait, I think a girl    They didnt say anything about the bleed just that couldnt be seen in the uterus and might be from cervix? I havent had anymore just a bit brown today but got weird feeling in tum? did you have this?

minie -    jabs exciting life is funny. Hope they go well, I did water from dr and milk from stimms. 

bisou - the bottom bullets are a joy! Not sure re the pregnancy symptoms though

sassy -   hope your ok 

mellow - enjoy the wine, have 1 for me 

AFM - Im ok, been resting loads. Thanks for all your lovely messages xxxx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Just a quick note as i am supposed to be watching the footie!! 

oh bless you Olive i hope all is well, keep chilled as best you can   

Sassy, big hug for you hun    hope all ok, thank you for your lovely words of advice, hope you are alright  xx

Shell and Bisou  hope all ok with you, bisou glad your feeling better and Shell i can't wait!! xx

Minnie well done chick very brave xx

To all i missed  hope you are all doing ok??

Thank you to all your advice, i have told work and they seem pretty good at the mo, being very supportive which is a bonus, i am quite lucky as i can work from home if needs be, so may end up doing that , but we shall see. Now i have my plan i can't wait to get started on the rocky road of emotion, i admire you all so much and your positivity, its sooooooo encouraging xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Given up on the footie for a bit so thought I would pop on.

Olive - Hope your doing ok hun. Like Mellow I gasped but i'm glad to hear it has tailed off and all was well at scan. Rest up missus !

LuvBun - Hi there. I told my work manager and close team about tx , but like shell I managed to get most appointments before or after work or at lunchtime. It's also been suggested lately that I am depressed , but I think it's just the build up and anxiety that comes along with TX (just about to start FET)  . Hope your doing ok though and good luck with cycle.

Ellie - Glad counselling went well. I didnt have any through Woking but go every week now since March and think it has helped so much.

Sassay - I know what you mean about us women 'just knowing' and I have always been right BUT my last cycle proved me wrong and I was bleeding and even called woking to say all over 4 days before OTD . So I know it's hard to hear when your heart and head are telling you different , but there is still hope hun and I will be keeping it all crossed.

Mini - Well done on the jabbing !  Your post reminded me that I need to start back on the water and milk - Yuk !  Mind you , I lost weight during tx last time so hear's hoping !

Shell , Mellow , Bisou - Hello !

I just know I have missed someone so sorry if I have. Have a lovely weekend. Back downstairs to see if by some miracle Englad have scored !

Take care
Claire xx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi ladies

Was watching the pathetic footie  but have given up on England now...

Luvbun - I am pleased to see your work is being sympathetic. I am also relatively lucky with work cos they treat tx as special paid leave. Having said this I didn't want to take advantage too much cos I am in a job with no staff and therefore when I am not in the work piles up which just adds to the stress so I also had early appointments for scan. I went  back to work the day after ET but the two weeks were fairly quiet (thank god).
Sassy - I really hope that you get a positive result on Monday    

Olive - I hope things have settled down on the bleeding front for you.  

Minie - the buserelin jabs will be second nature before you know it! Not all ladies get side effects so you may be lucky like Mellow and just feel a bit warm. It's the menopur mixing that's the nightmare!!  Try the flavoured whole milk that some of the supermarkets are selling for a change from plain old milk. They are yummy!!  

bisou - I think you are right that the cyclogest mimics pregnancy symptoms and just sends us all loopy.   I have still got veiny (.)(.) and I am two weeks past BFN so I guess it must linger in your system for some time! I hope that your husband's family weren't affected by the floods in France. Sending you sticky vibes for your tadpoles   

Mellow - I hope that you and your DH have a lovely anniversary with lots of   

Shell - Can't wait for the news from your scan..   or    !!

Hello Pear, ClaireMac  all the other ladies out there.  

AFM - I spoke to Woking today who gave me initial feedback on how the last cycle went and what to change for the next tx (if/when we go again). The response was I had a good response and he wouldn't change anything (ie keep me on SP and on 300iu menopur).  I asked about the early bleeding and they said that they coiuld give me additional luteal support but I had asked for this after my first cycle and they didn't give it to me then. Hmm. Looks like I'll have to wait until my follow-up meeting with Mr Brook on the 21 July.



Have a good weekend all

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

oh thanks Ellie.   I dont think they were affected.


I know this is a pregnancy forum but i am going to rant about the absolutely appalling game england have just played.

IT WAS AWFUL. All the big name players that get paid £80000 a week did not even bother to show up mentally. 

I think they will be coming home sooner than they expected.

terrible


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Olive can I ask where you got your lovely embie pictures from. I am trying to find some and its driving me nuts.
hello ladies hope you are all well


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

They are my embies. Woking put them magnified on a tv screen to show you before they put them back. We didnt know so didnt get anything the first time, the second et we took a camera and took a picture of them on the tv before they went back. Do you want a copy of mine? I can email you if you message me your address? xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

You know i had a sneeky suspicion they would be yours.  Oh i should have thouhgt of that.

Thank you hon but they are yours and they should stay yours, you deserve to have them all to yourselves, but thank you for the offer. x x x x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

ts strange I am feeling slightly 
wary to jinx myself or anyone else at the mo. 

is this normal crazy lady behaviour  

Olive can I ask at what grade your embie where when they put them back and which day. because i had a day 2 transfer and i thought it was always 3 or 5 days.

i am worrying 
1. about the quality they where grade 3 and 
2 the time of et.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

bisou - craziness is part of the journey Im afriad - I think we are all a bit loopy    I had 2 day transfer both times and they took. This cycle I was very lucky and they were top grade but I had pm transfer and that morning they were grade 3/2 they had a spurt as we got there. On the first cycle I only had 1 embie which was average and that took. So what Im trying to say is dont worry, it is back where it should be and Ive heard of many 'poor' quality taking and many blasts that havent made it. Sadly there is no rhyme or reason, hang in there and big


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Olive it really means a lot to hear that.

oh and you have changed your pic.  oh they bring a tear to my eye. so lovely


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!  sorry I havn't been able to post over the last couple of days due to splitting headaches 

Bisou hope the 2ww isn't driving you nuts! Try not to worry and think positive and say to yourself 'I am pregnant... this has worked'  

Olive 13 weeks already... that is fantastic! Hope you are ok 

Shell..... can't wait to hear if Jed or Jedette! So pleased that everything is going well for you 

Claire hope you are ok after everything you have been through  wishing you lots of  for your next cycle and  for BFP for you

Mellow sorry to hear about your result, such a shock and so unfair. But I am sure you will get lots of lovely embies with ICSI 

TJ sending you lots of  have a lovely relaxing holiday. How rubbish was the football last night??!

Sassy Hope you are alright  

Mini well done with the jabbing!  Are you feeling ok so far?

Luvbun when does your tx start? 

Hi to anyone I have missed out!

That was hard work my laptop is playing up and has turned into a snail!

AFM - back on the rollercoaster! Had a lovely holiday with DH after our last treatment. Had a councelling session at Woking which I found helpful and had a really good cry. We were meant to start SP ICSI 4 weeks ago but when I went in for the scan they found a 2.5cm cyst and said I would have to go on the pill for 3 weeks and start tx in a month. I was gutted and the pill made me really up & down emotionally &#8230;.. horrible!
Anyway, I had a scan last Wednesday and no cysts! So started injections that night. I am on 450 menopur again (6 vials!) and buserilin (= 3 jabs!  )
Am having lots of frozen banana milkshakes&#8230;.. was that Shell's idea? And loads of water! And acupuncture which is really helping. 
Trying to stay relaxed, happy and positive for a BFP! 

Met up with my friend who lives in Dubai yesterday and guess what?..... she's pregnant. I'm really happy for her but its always hard when friends seem to get pregnant so easily and we have to go through all this! It will be worth it in the end 

Feel much better knowing you are all there and I'm not going through it alone!! 

Love Pear x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Pear Glad to hear your starting again and clear of cysts. I know what you mean about your friends getting pregnant & it seems like everywhere you turn theres pregnant women.... even though your happy for them its very frustrating!!! But it will be our turn soon!!      I wish you all the best for youe tx & im glad to hear i have a jabbing  buddie. Oh yes im feeeling rather bloated towards the end of the day. 

TO AFM hope you have had a nice weekend and hopefully we can all spoil our DH's this time next year for Fathers Day..... I agree with you all SHAME ON ENGLAND but atleast they won the rugby something to be proud of. 

Alday today  i have started a book on our journey of icsi from the start of DH's & I 2 years ago... managed to reach todays date so my daily input will be a diary now....so when our child/childern are old enough they can read & know how special they are, also its a great way to release your thoughts & feelings. Although i have a blister now on my finger from speedy writing. 

No major side effects yet but was strangly tired today so proberly was down to the drugs.  

Good Night all xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Sassyhay thinking of you        

and all


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies,

I agree with what everyone said about the footy what a load of   .

Olive - I know exactly what you mean about the weird feeling in your tum, do you find it feels heavy mine did. I've heard that bleeding is much more common with twins so take it easy honey. How are you feeling now? 

Pear - Welcome back on the rollercoaster honey, 450 and 3 jabs ouch, at least the SP is nice and quick, when is your ET, can't be too much longer. I think I am the guilty party on the frozen banana milkshakes.... I've not been able to touch bananas since, I think I overdosed on them during tx!! 

Mini - the tiredness is defo the drugs, is your DH fully recovered from his op? Glad jabbing is going well. 

Bisou - have you gone totally      yet? 

Claire -


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Screen was doing funny things...

Claire -    honey    this is your time, FET works xxx

Ellie - if you feel you need extra Luteal support honey insist on it. For this cycle I was adamant that I needed heparin and steroids and it worked for me. I think sometimes we know what is needed even though we're not medically qualified. Good luck on 21st July xxx

Hi to everyone else, Im going to stop typing, my laptop keeps freezing! 20 week scan this afternoon ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello girls...

Got to be quick I'm afraid, but I just wanted to say a really big *thank you* to everyone who sent me messages of support...although I wasn't replying over the weekend, I saw them on my phone and it meant a lot to me. So thank you all from the bottom of my heart.

Unfortunately, it was as I'd expected: a BFN. I have actually seemingly had a complete AF and almost stopped today (my OTD) - typical! I'm not entirely sure of my next steps... but I think we will try naturally for a while and take each month one at a time. I really wish all of you the very best of luck and will continue to watch all of your journeys!

Lots of love, Sarah xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Sassy- So sorry hon. enjoy the sun today and think of all that  you and DH can enjoy without te worry of it affecting treatment.
and you never know!!!!!!!      


Shell - Its only been 5 days since ET and I have had to ban myself from checking every website and information page about inplantation and success rates.      
However i have had some sharp pains in my right side this morning so a little worried about that. but I am waiting patiently for my hols and what will be will be. i am used to disappoinment.  
God somebody stop me. i feel a straight jacket would be useful right about now.  DH is alright he has so so so much to ocupy his mind.

Any way good morning to all you lovely ladies and hope you are enjoying the glorious sunshine,

And sassy we all love you


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

oh and Shell  i still say JED.   

Good luck for the scan today. x x x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

BTW shell

I am on the heperin but why are you also on steroids. should I be asking for those too. 

I have the mTFHERR  thingy deficiency and have to take asperin. pyridontal, Folic acid (5mg) asperin  and the clexane??

ah help craxy lady in the house.


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi ladies

Sassyhay - I am so sorry to hear your news. Take time out for yourself and your DH xxx

Shell - How was the scan? 

Bisou - you are not loopy - it's the cocktail of drugs that's sending you that way! As for the pain on the right side I got that as well. It's probably your ovary twinging - they have worked so hard!! Take care and sticky vibes to you!!

Hi to everyone else at home or on their way from
work ( like me!)

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

shell - come on    or   ?

sassy -    

xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning lovely ladies

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine.

Shell- how did it go, hope jed is fighting fit.

Ellie- Thanks for the words of support. really really grumpy now    . 

Pear-    Good luck with the jabbing and PMA ( this is going to work)

Olive- How is the bump

I think I should perhaps tell myself that aswell.

Hello to all you other ladies have a great day. x x x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning ladies.

 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLIVE  


Bisou - Oh my goodness you are on the works! Don't worry about the prednisilone, I read one article about m/c after 9 weeks and decided I needed it. I'm on asprin like you too. Not long until your weekend away and then OTD!!!! 

Scan was brilliant, they spent 45 minutes looking at all the organs etc. Going to see my consultant this afternoon to check that my fluid levels are OK. If all OK, I shall return with the answer to pink or blue!!! xxxxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

ohhhhoookkkkkkk


I tell you my hormones are all over the place and I feel like i want to hurt someone. Isi this normal


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLIVE[/glow]


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Completley normal honey! I'm not sure if it is the drugs or the sign of a BFP.. hope it is the latter for you! I remember having a dream where I was getting so cross and angry with DH, can't even remember what it was about but am sure my blood pressure would have been sky high! I actually posted on the 2ww wait board asking if it was normal to be so mad!!!! xxxxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

I have another question for you shell.

You know you and olive are like our GURU'S.   

is it ok to have   with Dh in the 2ww. 

x x x x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi ladies
I am TEAM PINK 
PINK PINK PINK PINK PINK!!

Shell so pleased the scan went well - whoop whoop!!

My text size has gone really large!! wierd!!


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy birthday olive!!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow what a fab day it is today. 

As promised I am please to announce that Jed is a healthly little...............


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

...............................................


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh I'm so mean........................


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

! xxxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh Shell! You have a little Jed!!!

Happy birthday Olive!!

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

OH Shell yay a   so happy for you xx

   Olive hope you have a lovely day   

Hi to everybody 

Ive been really tired today and had a full on morning headache   ... feeling better now. Hope your all not too hot and enjoy your evenings


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Shell - I cannot remeber what my guess even was - I think it was a Jed - but then I think I reasoned that you probably had IVF not ICSI and apparently more boys result from IVF!!! Well it is lovely to hear and I am glad all is going well.
Olive - how are your two little beans
Mellow - Hellow ...hot choc soon?
Hello to everybody else


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh shell congratulations!! But cannot believe I got it wrong - I am normally mystic mellow!!   
Lovely lovely news on a lovely lovely sunny day!!
I think you should actually call him Jed   

Ronstar - sorry been a bit pants at organising that hot choc! Will text you this week - promise   

Hope everyone else is doing well. Only about 2.5 weeks until AF and then 21 days till I get back on the roller coaster!!


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

a boy oh that is wonderful news. yay yay


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulations Shell!    A boy!    Great news!

    Olive! 


I have my 1st follie scan tomorrow so am crossing my fingers that all is going well, think something is happening as I have a big bloated tum and have had some twinges! If so EC scheduled for Wednesday next week!   

Love Pear xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow Pear xx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Yey congratulations Shell a little boy bean xx 

Good luck Pear xx

Bisou hope all ok with you hun

Happy birthday Olive









Sassy Hay - Sorry to hear bout your news hun, take time out for yourselves xx

Any one else ive missed sorry, hope all ok with you all

AFM i am just waiting for my first appointment, but i have another question..... sorry... can i be really cheeky and ask if anyone is doing IVF and ICSI, (which is what we are going to have to do) How much does it cost... cos i am really confused about what and how and when we have to pay. I appreciate you may not want to discuss but i thought id ask. Also how long does it all take, from first appointment to et?? And have any of you had any really bad reactions to the drugs given to you....??

sorry to bombard you all

xx L


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi ladies

ooooooo shell      how fantastic, so pleased he is ok   

pear -          for tomorrow

luvbun - I had ivf and icsi but as egg sharing only paid for the icsi, I think it was £1200. I had to pay for the icsi the day of my last scan before egg collection. Hope that helps

bisou - I dont remember what the clinic said re    I think they advised not to. I wouldnt personally as would blame that if got bfn. Ring clinic.   

Hope everyone is ok   

Im ok thanks. Belly is growing and def hard now. I have midwife Thur so will see how much weight I have put on    Bleeding has stopped so fingers crossed just a 1 off. Scarily Im 30 today    had lovely day and been spoilt, although my best present is in my belly. xxxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all ,

Really quick post as it's so late and really should be getting my beauty sleep but DH on nights and I hate going to bed on my own !  

Shell-  Glad all is ok with Jed hunny , and glad we all now finally know - the suspense was killing us !

Olive - I am a day late now as after midnight but hope you had a lovely b-day. Cant think of a niceer present for you x

Everyone else hello and goodnight

Claire xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Good luck for today Pear          for you....


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Good luck Pear for your scan xxx

Luvbun - I had ivf with icsi and had to pay full costs. It came to about £4300 and they took payment after my first scan. (they must have been confident!). I also had to pay for a trial transfer and extra pregnyl cos as some of you may remember we messed up the trigger and had to rush to Woking for another batch. I haven't totalled everything yet but guess with drugs it must be close to £6000. That's the most expensive AF I've ever had! xx

Olive - I am glad things are going well for you.

Mellow - not long to wait!!

Bisou - are you feeling less loopy today?

Hi to Miniemate, Clairemac, Shell, Pear and everyone else.

Have a lovely day today in the sunshine. And come on England!!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies, 

Good luck today Pear. 

Olive - my advice, don't look at the scales when they weigh you, I nearly had a fit! Glad bump is coming on nicely xx

Luvbun - I agree with Ellie I think our ICSI cycle with all the tests required before hand came to about £7,000ish, it really depends on how much you can pursuede your GP to fund tests wise. Ours was just automatically deducted from our credit card after each appointment with the main bit about £4,000 coming off before EC. Not too sure on the appointment timings I think it depends on your AF and whether you can get all the paperwork and the implications session done before day 21 of your cycle, either way its not too long. As for side effects, I developed severe OHSS and spend 2 weeks in hospital this is however really really rare and I was the first hospitalised case for 3 years so apart from putting on lots of weight and a few headaches you won't have too much to worry about. 

Thank you for all your good wishes for Jed, we are over the moon, must dash want to try and watch the footy this afternoon so better get some work done first!! 

Hello to everyone else will pop back later xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning ladies

Shell- I am so so so hapy for you and DH.

Olive are you getting quite big?

Ellie- Nope still feeling like a banshee at the moment. everything is setting me off. I really shouldnt drive as i am getting a bad case of road rage. So am going to go home and relax with my fury baby. 

Luvbun- i cant give you any advice as this is my first IVF, so the reply from everyone were very helpfull if not a little scary. better not show it to DH he might have a fit. Good luck though hon.   

Pear- good luck today honey.         little follie dance for you.   

mellow hon- here is a pre-emtive af dance for you:   spin  spin   

AFM- I am 7 days into the   and i feel     but trying to stay upbeat. No symptoms. no spotting. A few twinges Sat/Sun but since then nothing. I want to stay hopeful but because of what was told about the first cycle not being successfull (usually) and the quality of eggs. I am just going to enjoy my Holiday starting tomorrow.

I have a question for everyone.

Do you guys all know each other or just on here. because i was thinking i know olive has a dog and I have one, perhaps  we could all meet and have a lovely walk and picnic
I am not from Surrey so have still to make new friends here so be great to see some of you in person? 

hello to minnie mate and claremac and all you other ladies.

ENGLAND


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

OH  wanted it more like this.

ENGLAND


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Bisou - I don't know about the other ladies but I just started to post on here when I was thinking of starting tx at Woking. I have met Mellow when we were both in fir scans at the same time and I guess the other ladies have met up the same way. I live in north east hampshire and meet up with a group of ladies who post on the Hampshire board. We are meeting tomorrow night and there is a general invite out to any one who would like to join us. There is a message on the Surrey board for anyone who lives in Surrey close to the hants border. I imagine that us wokingettes must be fairly spread out - I wonder where would be central to meet? Probably at the clinic!

Stay sane!

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone! WOW! 1-0 to England!!   

Thanks for all your lovely good luck messages. Scan went quite well - 6 follies altogether - 3 on each side ranging from 8 to 11. Last tx I had 8 at this point but trying not to compare too much    Anyone have any advice to get some more to appear and get growing? My next scan is Friday morning so I'm hoping for some more by then.   


Olive hope you had a good birthday, really pleased the bleeding has stopped    

Bisou how is it going in the 2ww? Keep positive - I had twinges my 1st tx and got BFP, it is most likely implantation. Thanks for my follie dance!

Hi to Ellie, Shell, TJ, Mellow, Luvbun, Mini, Claire, Sassy & Ronstar   

Have a lovely evening and    to all!

Love Pear xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Yay 1 nil to England!! 

Yay Pear, great news about the follies! I have heard that a hot water bottle on the belly can help with follie growth although I didn't do that on my last cycle. Although I did eat lots of protein and really upped my milk during stimms and that seemed to cause a bit of a growth spurt.

Ellie Blue - how are you doing honey? Hope the counselling is helping and you are getting stronger every day xxx   

Bisou - Hope you are not going too nuts!!    I met the lovely Ellie at a scan appointment and I also met the lovely TJ at a scan appointment and we are planning to meet for a coffee soon as we live near each other. I also know Ronstar - she lives near me in Egham so we have met up a couple of times. Where do you live? Really happy to meet up for a coffee and meet up with anyone else who is around and wants to meet. Oh and thanks for the AF dance!!

Shell - glad little Jedster is doing ok. When are you due?

Olive - hope you and the bump are growing nicely! 
Lolly - how are you honey?

TJ - are you back from hols yet? Sent you a message so hope you got it. Also hope you are nice and rested and all bronzed and gorgeous! been thinking of you   

Minnie - how are you?

Luvbun - Hope you are doing ok 

Claire Mac - how you doing - when do you start down regging?

Hi to anyone I may have missed

xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Just saw that I called Ellie lovely and TJ lovely and not Ronstar! But just so you know Ronster you are lovely lovely lovely hehehehehehe


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Firstly Welldone England!!

Mellow you are funny.... & your llovely too, im fine thank you. On day 7 of down regging feeling tired but nothing to major & gulping my much needed fluids so bloated and many wee trips but worse to come yet lol   ! How are you doing? 

Bisou i havent met up with any1 but have met the lovely Shell & lovely Piggie at woking. I too was wondering if any 1 would like to meet for a coffee, I live in Cranleigh about 9 miles from Guildford. Hope your keeping calm and as Ellieblue advised Stay Sane    Where do you live?

Ellieblue- Woking is a good meeting point. Hope your doing ok   

Luvburn - I cant really give you any advise on prices as we are nhs funded, i have a rough guide but proberly the same as you. When is your first appointment? We had our first appointment 12th May & they like to get you started straight away, from day 21 of your next AF, you sound excatly like me 3 months ago i was desperate for the first appointment and really does speed round... even tho it felt like i was wishing weeks away lol and now im down regging so you'll be there before you know it. You can ask anything you like ill do my best to answer.   

Olive bet your hard tummy feels amazing & they will start Karate in there soon   hope you had a nice Birthday   

Pear - so pleased your follies are growing well, I heard too that a hot water bottle on your tummy is good and your feet in some warm water.... sounds relaxing cant wait to do it myself. How are you feeling?

Shell, DH  & Jed   

Hi Clairmac not long now for you   

Hi to everybody reading this. If anyone would like to meet for a coffee id love to just let me know whens best, I FINISH WORK on the 5th July "yipee" so thats when i can meet in the day time but before then it would be after 4pm. Take Care 

xXx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh my goodness. i have only just watched the game.  yay England.


Hi ladies

Pear - at my first scan I only had 5 follies that were very small and by ec i had 10 and 8 eggs collected. I kept my feet warm and used a hot water bottle on tum ( thanks to Olive ) and lots and lots of milk, yummy. so good luck hon.

Miniemate- I work in Cranleigh so know exactly where it is.

Hello Mellow, TJ, Ellie , Shell and Olive and all the other lovely ladies  

I live in Guildford but would be happy to meet anywhere really. But perhaps Woking would be good as at least we all know how to get there.. I go on Holiday tomorrow   but will be back on the 7th July so perhaps we can arrange something for a couple of weeks time, would be great to meet you all.

Well I am off to bed now as exhausted and excited.


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

omg Bisou cant believe you work in my little village lol what a small world. Where do you work? Could meet you in costa or cromwells after work lol. Have a lovely holiday... a well ernt rest.


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I am in Aldershot so it's only 20 mins from woking so count me in for a meet up if one is arranged ?

Hope everyone is ok and have managed to somehow enjoy this lovely sunshine ( and the footie !!)

Pear - I was told milk , milk and more milk to get those follies growing ! Mine took a spurt on towards the end so fingers crossed for your scan Friday ( but the 6 you already have sound like perfect sizes to me !)

I start DR next Thurs. In 2 minds about it at the mo as a bit stressed out ( my cat poorley and we have to go to Petersfield for his treatment which is quite a trek when trying to fit everything else in too !) . But one I start jabbing i'm sure I will be fine. Trying not to put too much pressure into this cycle.

Will be at woking at 10.00 next Thurs if anyone else there ?

Night all
Claire xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies, 

Football was so much better wasn't it   

Bisou - have a fab holiday honey and      for that BFP for you xx

Mini - Hope you are feeling OK, when is your baseline? Can't be long?

Pear -     for lots of lovely follies, hot water bottle, yucky milk and lots of protein are meant to help. Keep your feet warm too   

Claire - sending your cat lots of fuss. One week to go! 

Mellow - EDD is 8th November.. seems ages away! How are you sweetie?

Olive - how are the twinnies?

Ronstar - how is lovely Naomi?

Ellie -    

I'm live just outside Reading, there is a Bluebeckers in Chobham near the clinic which is probably a good place to meet? Also, some of us are on ********, if anyone wants my details give me a shout and I will pm you.

So much tx going on this board at the moment, lets hope for lots of wonderful BFP's xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello all,
I am happy to meet with anybody that wants to - I am just aware that I have Naomi and I don't want to make people feel 'upset' or anything.
Shell - she is lovely and how is the bump We should meet and get Casa along - we met in Windsor the other week and she told me she had been to see you the night before.
I am also on ******** so pm if you want my details.
Other Woking ladies from this board meet up too - many of them are successful wokingnettes others are still trying. I have met a few but being a rubbish driver I get a little nervous of going too far from familiar ground. It is great to meet and talk to other people who are going through the same things - no matter how my closest friends supported me - and they did - I found/find talking about treatment liberating and helpful -
Mellow - how can I forgive you  Only joking I should say that Mellow is absolutely gorgeous and a lovely, lovely person and a pleasure to have hot choc with!!!!   
R x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning lovely ladies

Hope you are all well and enjoying the sun.

Minnie- Would love to meet up on lunch time at costa.  ( its y favorite place )

Shell- I am so so so so so excited about my holiday but feeling a bit low because i have a sneeking suspicion that I will  get a BFN this time. I dont have any symptoms of pregnancy and I have with all the others. But we live in hope i suppose   . Did you get any spmtoms before your BFP??

Ronstar- it would not bther me at all to meet you and your beautiful daughter so please if no one else minds bring her along.
( you know she would be spoiled rotten by all of us )

Claremac- Good luck for starting tx next thursday.   


Well am off now and not taking my laptop with me as i am truly going to try and relax. so will   all.

Good luck ladies ( and to my two cycle buddie Cleozula and watson) and if you arrange anything for a meet, you can pm/email me and i will get it on my phone


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ronstar - that would be lovely, I'm seeing Casa next Sunday so will mention it to her so we can arrange something... saw her last night too! Bump is lovely, expecially when he is moving around! 

Bisou - Oh its so hard but try to stay positive, I didn't have any symptoms at the time. The only thing I had when I look back now was that I was always hot but I think that was from the HRT for the cycle and not the BFP. I was convinced that this cycle was a BFN neither so much so that we sat looking at the positive test for about 30 mins because we thought it was a mistake!! Have a fab time and hopefully pop on and give us some good news in a few days time      xxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Bisou - to be honest people rarely get any symptoms until at least 6 weeks of preganancy so please don't give up. I googled everything on my 2 week wait and nearly drove my self spare - desperate for symptoms... any symptoms people do get are often just like AF symtpoms so maybe none is better. Good luck. I will keep everything crossed    Enjoy your holiday.

Shell - that would be lovely - I am sure Casa would be up for it. Oh is next Sunday the 3rd I bet is so great to feel Jed wiggle.


----------



## boo2212 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi all sorry ive not been in, in a while. Hope your all keeping well. Sorry for no personals but there are so many of you. I just cant keep up. Just wanted to say good luck to you all with DRing, Stimming, 2ww and testing.

I have my scan at Woking on Wednesday, so very scared. I had lots of pain in my right side yestereday so I rang the clinic who said it might me a cyst, but we wont know untill the scan. 

Those of you who are sympton spotting, I didnt get any real symptoms apart from sore boobs which I put down to the bum bullets. But I have been sick this morning. I never thought I would be happy about that  

Hope your all having a lovely day xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi ladies

boo -        for scan, hope all is ok

bisou - I never got any symptoms are either pregnancy so please dont give up, its not over. Have a fab hols

shell - a boy, so exciting   

ronstar - good to hear from you

claire - I found the waiting to start the worst bit    and          

Im ok thanks, saw midwife today and heard 1 heartbeat, the other one wouldnt stay still    was amazing, will feel happy when I can feel them move. Anyway all looks ok so far. My bump is progressing but still quite little, trying to take things easy.

  to everyone xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow Olive that is fab - a great moment. 
Night all x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Olive - so pleased for you, its the best sound in the world, I've bought a doppler and listen to Jeds heartbeat everyday its so reassuring xxxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Olive - that must of felt pretty good, haw amazing.   

Shell- I have my baseline scan on Friday 3rd July then onto the Menopur, cant wait to get follie growing!!   

Bisou - Would love to meet at lunchtime, when your back we can arrange a day, will be thinking of you and wishing you the   you deserve.         

Hi Ronstar, Boo, Claire, Mellow, TJ, Piggie, Lolly, Pear, Ellieblue, Luvburn & anyone ive missed.... hard work to remember every1. 

Im feeling crap today so of work and chilling.... Work have arranged for me to do bits from home as its only up the road from me, its too much of a risk for me to be there and its dragging me down... its not like a lovely office job i have to try and dodge the really complex children ect and well there everywhere lol so working from home will be a dream!!!!! DH has been FAB & lovely... I feel ive been a lllllittle irritable lol but he just does all the right things for me.. im 1 lucky girl!!  

Hope every1 has a lovely Day & good plans for the hot weekend im seeing a couple of friends for the day tomorrow which will be nice and football Sunday which should be intresting.

XxX ttfn


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh WOW!! Olive that must have been amazing hun xx Increadible, bless you xx

Thank you Shell and Ellie blue, its really helpful to ask these questions, as a newbie... as the money side can sometimes detract from what we are actually trying to achieve!! i could do with a lottery win.....   hehe. I will try to convince the GP to send me on the tests as that may be a plan xx 

Minnie mate, its totally the same!! i just want my appointment date now!! so learning to have patience...grrrr.. !hehe! as i've been writing this, i work from home and the primary school is just over the road, so i get the mums with their youngsters walking past bless em.... but ive just heard one screammmmm as loud as he can then stamp his feet and through a paddy!! am i really sure i want one!!!hehehehe lol   

Bisou ive got my fingers (and toes) crossed for you hun xx just chillax.... easier said than done i'm sure, just get DH to massage your feet and the rest of you.... as its very important to be pampered, you know!!

Pear Good luck with growing those follies and with your scan today, hope it went ok xx

Enjoy the sunshine to all and to those ive missed sorry xx hope you are all ok. 

L


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Yep its a nightmare waiting.... its the worse bit!!!!! Lol screaming toddlers ive grown up with kids all around me & im one of 7, im used to screaming & stamping feet, makes me laugh.... a bit og tlc and its over. You must see some sights lol   

Pear best of luck today hun   

WoW i feel so much better for writing on here, a great off loader. Dont know what id do without it.


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies - hope you are all well
Just a quick post - mega busy today 

Ronster - you are too kind!    Have sent you a message

Olive - great news about the heartbeat - so so happy for you

Shell - 8 November!!! It will be here before you know it! so excited for you. So gonna get one of those doppler things when I get preggo with my little ICSI baby   

TJ - hope you had a fab holiday and hope you are ok honey.

Pear - I would get on the milk, I actually like milk so wasn't too hard for me but I remember my first scan I had about 10 follies and then drank tons of milk and next scan had about 17! Good louck hun xx

Bisou - thinking of you and have everything crossed   

Minnie - you just take it easy honey, sit out in the sun and relax.

Claire - not long for you now honey

Lovbun - you will be surpised how quick it will all come round - the waiting does drive you nuts though but it will be here before you know it xxx

Hi to anyone I may have missed. Have an action packed weekend - it's DHs mum's birthday this weekend and we are round there tomorrow for a little do and then the footy down the pub on Sunday! Making the most of being able to have a few vinos as from start of July I will be going teetotal again! Cannot beleive it is two weeks till AF and the next cycle begins - soooo hoping and parying ICSI will create fertilisation     
love to all xx  

Oh also - would love to meet up, I know the Blubeckers that Shell mentioned and I know the surrounding area pretty well so would be happy to travel where ever is easiest for anyone coming along. Ronster - I can always pick you up if you are nervous about driving - and the more bumps and babies who come along the better!


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

I dont know where the Blubeckers but im sure ill find it, if its near the nuffield. Like Mellow said Morre babies & bumps the better. x


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Me and my amazing DH are back from a very chilled out week in Samos. We have had the most fantastic time just being Mr and Mrs TJ - lots of  , beer, sun and football - our perfect holiday. DH's mission was to find and get jiggy at the Temple of Hera, the greek goddess of fertility - coincidental and not something we realised when we booked, and certainly not easy to do with several German tourists milling around!!!

Firstly, I am delighted to congratulate *Shell* on Jed being a future Royal. Halfway there already and well worth missing the Cardiff game for  Fantastic news!

So sorry to hear your news *Sassyhay - *things do get easier I promise you

*Boo *hope you are doing OK honey

Am loving the new pic *Olive. *Sounds like you had a bit of a scare there but hope your scan brought you the reassurance that you needed

*Minie *so great to hear that you are jabbing at long last. I felt a bit of a fraud as it was such a long time coming and I don't recall really feeling anything initially, although I am sure if I look back over my posts I was a gibbering wreck!

Hope all is good with you* Lolly *and your bump is growing nicely

Congrats on being PUPO *Bisou. *Have a happy holiday and look forward to some big news from you soon

*ClaireMac *not long to go now honey. A big part of me wants to start again straight away and although I feel ready emotionally, my sensible head kicks in and I know that realistically it is best for us to wait. Looking forward to sharing your journey with you

*Ronstar *I would be delighted to meet Naomi. She is very special little lady and a very real reminder of why we put ourselves through this

To the very lovely *Mellow. *Thank you for the PM and hope that you and DH had a very happy first anniversary. I remember really clearly how very excited we were to be both willing on AF earlier this year for our first time. We shared a lot at the start of this year and I feel very excited for you both this time round. Not long to go now sweets

*Ellieblue *I think that it is amazing that you and DH have gained so much from counselling. I had some sessions when DH and I got caught up in a Force 4/5 hurricane in Cuba two years ago - very  scary and extremely traumatic but completely transformed my life. DH would never go through it himself - I have only seen him cry once in 16 years - although he did tell me on holiday that he was petrifed of me leaving him if he couldn't give me a child. This whole experience has been very humbling for us and had made us realise just how important we are to each other. Good Luck with whatever path you choose to take

*Frindabelle* - think of you and DH often. Hope you are staying strong for each other

Good to hear that you are back on the rollercoaster *Pear. *Yay to no cysts!  Sending lots of follies growth vibes to you

*Luvbun - *Mr C sounds very thoughtful, putting your baby plans ahead of your wedding. Please let us know when your first appointment is

Hope your girls are bringing you much joy* Nikki *

Still thinking of you *Piggielicious*. We plan on cycling again in September/October so may well meet again

This could be the last of the mammoth posts from me for a while. I start my new job on Monday (eek!) and whilst I will still be on here regularly, I have a sneaky feeling my time will be very much taken up with new and exciting commitments. It also seems that there are a lot of football nuts on here so I hope that we all enjoy the game tomorrow, the sun continues to shine and our dreams become a reality.

Much Love as always x

P.S. A Nuffield meet would be fab


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all!   
Have been lurking around this board and have finally decided to write! Won't try any personals just yet as i am sure to get them wrong! 
Back at Woking after a successful round of IVF three years ago and hoping to have EC this week either Wed or Fri no-one is sure yet. Haven't told anyone about our treatment this time and its making me go a bit crazy! Either that or its the drugs! No doubt have probably seen some of you in the waiting areas over the last few weeks may well bump into you this week!
Anyway hope you are all enjoying the sunshine look forward to getting to know you all  
Take Care
Maryclarey


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Maryclarey i wish you all the luck for weds or friday, I start the menopur on friday, Its our first try of ivf isci. Really nice to hear that you've been sucessful it will be nice to hear from you and see how your getting on. 

Hi to everybody im hot hot hot 

TJ good to hear from you really glad you had a lovely holiday and got jiggie at your temple lol sounds like you had lots of fun!!!

Just quick from me tonight im off to my screaming bed x

night all x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi everyone   

I've been coming on here all the time keeping up with all of your stories.

Shell - so glad everything is well with you and the little fella   

Minie -you seem to have waited the longest time. i'm glad DH's op went well....and for you it's nearly Friday!! I can't wait to see you post that you've got a BFP, i've got a good feeling about it   

Olive - glad the twins are ok 

TJ & Minie - thanks for mentioning me. it still feels really hard that we got another BFN, think it will be Oct before we try again, money permitting. TJ it will be nice to have you to go through the next cycle with, i'll save hard. 

I'd like to meet up but could only do an evening, let me know if any of you plan anything. it really would help to talk, i just don't want to bring the BFN vibes along   

I never had the counselling at woking, only saw Suzie once before starting treatment, not sure what i'd say to her really. 

Anyway, happy thoughts!!!! i'm off to America with loads of our friends in 7 weeks time! Yay can't wait

xxxxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Piggie 

Nice to hear from you. I have waited a long time lol, thanks for your positive feeling.... it felt very strabge with a BFP next to my name. Im on day 11 of Buresulin, and working from home today onwards yippppeeee im out of that crazy place!!
Wow America sounds great with all your buddies, so you've that to look forward to then only another 7 weeks until October FAB for you. Would love to meet one evening, you can bring any vibes you want with you   we can wait for bisou to get back and then try to arrange a date.   

Hello TJ really hope your new job is going well and i think im a gibbering wreck too   . 

Hi to lolly, Shell, boo, Olive, claire, luvburn, Ronstar, Nikki, Ellieblue, Maryclarey, Bisou, Mellow, Pear, Frindabelle and AFM  hope everyones ok


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

OOOOPS COMPLETLY missed calculated my days..... im on day 13 of DR yay what a nice surprise lol x


----------



## boo2212 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi girls

TJ your time away sound lovely, and just what was needed. Hope the new job is going ok 

Maryclarey hope EC goes well

Miniemate hope th DRing is going ok

sorry im rubbish a personals. Well its scan day tomorrow and im so worried. We have never got this far before. Have a lovely day all the sun should be out soon xxx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Boo good luck with your scan tomorrow I bet it will be really exciting when you are there!   

Welcome Maryclary    Hope your EC goes well - enjoy your toastie!    I have EC tomorrow morning and transfer this Friday so it will be lovely to have a 2WW buddie to go through the madness with!   

Wow Mini not long now till starting stimms    hope you feel ok with the d-ring   

Lots of love &    to everyone else (quick post as I am at work!)

As for me I have been maxing out on the water, milk & protein! Friday's scan showed 2 extra follies but yesterday's scan showed none extra so I have 8 altogether and only 5 of those look to be big / mature enough. I been a bit down because of comparing this to my 1st cycle when I had 13 follies. I have now given myself a good talking too    it's quality not quantity and it only takes one! Please send me some positive vibes girls!
Had trigger shot last night and EC is tomorrow       

Love Pear xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

for tomorrow Pear wish you all the best. 

Both of you enjoy your tostie xx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all    
EC tomorrow so really quick post as off to stay in a B&B near Woking tonight as we live a little way away and can't bear getting up at 430am!  
Thanks for the welcome!

Pear - I too was a little disappointed with the scan yesterday as I really only have 5 follies - much less than last time - but it does only take one! With my last cycle I had two pretty poor embryos put back and they weren't too hopeful but I have proof that it does work!!!!!  Good luck to you tomorrow and Friday!

Whats this about a toastie??

Hope all ok sorry for lack of personals must dash!
Love Maryclarey x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Pear and MaryClarey     for some wonderful eggs and of course how can I forget enjoy the toastie    

Bisou - not sure if you are reading but     for a BFP xxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello,

Good luck for EC Pear.

Hi everyone else. 

Only 2 more sleeps till I start jibba jabbing !!....Eeeek !

C x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

pear and Mary clarey         for tomorrow. It really is about quality and not quantity. I know a girl who had 33 eggs and got a negative, I got 8 which I gave 4 away and I only had 1 embryo survive and I got a positive! (Mary the Woking do lunch for you and dp and they do a toastie which is lovely   )

Claire - your nearly starting   

Hope everyone is ok,   to all xxxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Good luck Maryclarey & Pear   

     for you Bisou       

 to AFM


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Good luck Maryclarey and Pear! 
Clare so excited for you!!
xxxx
sorry quick post been mega busy this week - will catch up with everyone properly tomorrow xx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Hey!

It all went a bit quiet on here - was wondering where you had all got to!

Welcome *MaryClarey. *Lots of luck to you and *Pear *for EC tomorrow

*Bisou*  you get the result you deserve

Hope your scan goes well *Boo*

Stimms already? Good Luck for Friday *Minie. *Hope you and DH are well

Great to hear from you *Piggie*

Two more sleeps *ClaireMac! *So excited for you

Sending much love to my first time cycle buddies, *Mellow, EllieBlue *and* Frindabelle,* and to my other Woking buddies *Shell, Olive, Sassyhay, Lolly, Ronstar, Luvbun, Nikki, *and anyone I might have missed, including at least one special lurker - you know who you are (Good Luck for Friday).

AFM New job is going really well - exactly what was needed after our fantastic break and England's  performance on Sunday. That (along with beer!) is really helping me to work through the last few weeks.    for lots more positive news on here soon.

 to you all xxx


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I've been away from this site for a few years but need some posivite vibes as I'm on my 2WW and have NO symptoms whatsoever   No cramping or
pulling pains like on previous treatment cycles.  I've already told family and friends that it's not worked.  

Michelle


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

michelle - welcome,            I didnt get any symptoms on my positive, try and stay positive   

how did our ladies get on today? xxx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi girls,

Just a quick update as am taking it easy after EC this morning. We got 4 eggs and DH's    result this time was excellent so we were asked to choose if we wanted IVF instead of the planned ISCI. (last cycle were told at EC that DH's result that day was really bad and had to do ICSI last minute   ) We were told that they recommended IVF for us but there was no guarantee of fertilisation. We have taken the gamble and are going for IVF as we figured at least we will know if it works if there ever has to be a next time and we wanted it to be as natural as poss. We feel happy with our decision and have our fingers and toes crossed &    for some good news when we get the dreaded phone call tomorrow morning       

Maryclary I hope everything went well for you today   

Boo how did your scan go?   

Welcome Michelle   

Hi to everyone else!   

Love Pear xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hiya,

Keeping it all crossed for you Pear that you eggies and DH's   are busy getting jiggy !

Welcome Michelle - Hope this cycle results in that much deserved BFP and successful pregnancy for you x

TJ - Glad new job is going well and you had a nice holiday x

How is everyone else doing?

I am full of butterflies tonight and just cant believe I am back jabbing from tomorrow. It's been so hard to get excited as it was 3 months ago today that I had to have the termination and that's been playing on my mind alot. 

Need some positvie vibes sent my way lovely ladies if there are any going spare !!

Love to you all

Claire xx


----------



## boo2212 (Nov 15, 2009)

quick update before I go to work... Scan went really well and out little buddha is mesuring 9.4mm and has a lovely heartbeat


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Rrrrr congrats to you *Boo*..... amazing how tiny 

*Claire* i have everything crossed for you and tonnes of      vibes for you.

Welldone *Pear *so happy for you    for your embies. Congrats to DH for excellent 

Welcome *Michelle* stay positive its not over yet, thinkling of you 

hope everything went ok *Maryclarey*.

Hope Jeds doing well *Shell* & your peas ina pod *Olive*.

Hi to everyone

Im at woking tomorrow for my baseline scan... yay half way through the drugs start stimming on Sat, Claire are you going straight into stimming or DR? Would love a stimming buddie but i think ive just missed every1. very excited to start growing our follies. Im there at 9.30 with my DH if anYbody else is say hi

 AFM have a nice day


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello ladies

Jesse- thanks for the pm, we were visiting DH relatives yesterday and I left my phone behind.

Well I have tested ( twice ) and. Its a BFP BFP for us. We are a little shocked but no disputing it as the test line came up almost immediately after the control line. Very Bright pink

What do I do now, I presume I gave to call the clinic, but when will I have my scan, I am so scared as I have lost so many before.


Good luck for all the ladies haing ec today.

X x x x X


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

We have 2 embryos! We are so happy and relieved!    Waiting for that phone call was nerve wracking!!!    Transfer is tomorrow morning       


Its all looking very positive on here today   

Good luck Claire with starting jabbing today and    that you get BFP- sending you tons of        and   

CONGRATULATIONS to Bisou! Thats fantastic news!   

So pleased your scan went well Boo it must have been an amazing moment to hear the heartbeat   

Thackm       


Thanks for all your good luck wishes - they really help    Have a lovely day Wokingettes! 

Love Pear xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

CONGRATULATION Bisou sooo pleased for you, I was thinking of you this morning..... wondering I love seeing    My hearts racing for you lol god what am i going to be like when its for my news??..... i might need to start praticing breathing excerises               

Pear YAY        amazing so happy for you


----------



## boo2212 (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulation Bisou wonderfull news xxx

Pear 2 fab embryos, good luck for transfer tomorrow.

Miniemate hope your scan goes well and your follies are grow nicely.

love to all xxx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies!! just thougth I'd pop on and say hello, went to ground a little bit after last BFN.
big hugs for any BFNs and big cheers for all the BFP's!

Seeing Mr Riddle on the 9th for our review appointment, not looking forward to that in a way really.(he's lovely though)
hope you are all well
TJ Royals hope you are well and new job is going well honey x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

pear - thats great news, well done. Hope transfer goes well tomorrow    

frindabelle -   

Bisou -      great news, try and think positive     

  to all xxx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Only a brief message as am a tired bean today, will catch up with you all tomorrow. 

Oh my goodness all this good news lets hope its all catching!! can't stop smiling for Bisou, Boo and Pear .   

lots of hugs and baby dust to all ladies,  i've missed. i'm still waiting for my first appointment Grrr

Big Hugs xx

Lucy


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi ladies

Sorry not for posting for some time - I have been reading all your news though.

Bisou - Many Congrats on your BFP!

Pear - 2 embies is great. Good luck for ET tomorrow xx

Frindabelle - Good luck with your follow-up appt next week - you must have struck lucky with Mr Riddle's diary cos the earliest I could get a follow-up appt with Mr Brook is 21 July! 

TJ - Glad you are enjoying your new job! x


Hi  to everyone else including the newbies and returnees!

AFM - I did get a call from Woking with a initial opinion from Mr Brook on my last cycle a couple of weeks ago which was that everything went well, I responded well to the drugs and they would keep me on the same level of menopur if I wanted to try again. So I am not sure what extra I will get out of my appt on the 21 July. 
I have had to move our next planned counselling session cos DH has a job interview overseas. He has been out of work since Feb and whilst this was great whilst I was going through the cycle cos he could be there with me at all the appointments I do want him to get a job soon cos its only my salary coming in and whilst I think I  have fairly well paid job and can cover the household bills, 2 incomes are obviously better and frankly speaking we probably cannot afford another go at ICSI for the foreseeable future unless we have more money coming in. 

Have a lovely weekend all

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi ladies

I have a question. As I am a little worried
As you know I got my BFP two days ago and as of yesterday have had a slight pain in the right side of my abdoman.
I am worried it could mean eptopic as the test result came up very very quickly, almost at the same time as the control line and certainly before 3 min.

I don't feel poorly but any advice would be handy.

Thabks girls

X x x X


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Bisou - I had lots of pains and this is normal in pregnancy. At this stage it could just be your ovaries calming down after stimms. If you are worried ring Woking they will advise you. The quick result indicates a strong result, how many did you have put back again? Could be multiple? Hope this helps    xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi olive

I had two embies put back so that was also my first thought
But I will keep an eye on the pain

Btw what will happen at my first scan in two weeks time

X x x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi 

You will have an internal scan like you had for ivf, they look for the pregnancy sacs, how mant there are and whether they have a fetal pole. You may see a heartbeat but it can be too early. The sac and pole are the important thing at this stage. If all is ok, they will show you the baby (ies) measure them and you will get pictures. If it is twin they will give you an 8 week scan. You will see a nurse who tells you what you can or cant eat etc. 

Hope this helps, anything else just ask xxxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh that's great olive. I am so excited, scared, and excited all in one. I just want to go to sleep and wake up in two weeks for the scan. We have waited for so long.

Thank you so much for your help.
X x x X


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Pear is Pupo! Had ET this morning and have two x 2 cell 1-2 grade embies on board, Mr Curtis said when the cells were oval shaped this means they were about to divide again so we are very happy. DH took a couple of photos of them when they were on the tv screen, really amazing to see them    Hope I can stay sane during the 2WW!   

Mini how was your baseline scan this morning?   

Claire I hope the jabbing started well yesterday   

Love &   to everyone !

Pear xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats *Pear*, so pleased for you, my scan went fine thankyou the white dildo as it is lol!! They were very pleased with what they saw and i strt stimming tomorrow. Yippee just so excited to start growing my follies its all starting to feel ever so more real. 
You will be fine for the 2ww just get some funny dvds in relax and laugh for a couple of days or more if you can... are you off work for the 2ww?

Congrats again *Bisou* hope your pains have calmed down. 

Hope your jabs are going ok *claire*.

good luck to DH *Ellieblue* with the interview and hope it all gets easier for you boh soon. 

*Luvburn* you really make me think of me and how i was about waiting for the first appointment AND YES completly GRRRRRRRRRR!!!! Have you still not heard anything? are you being referred from Frimley green?

Hi to *Mellow, TJ, olive, shell, pmak, lolly, piggie, frindabelle, boo, michelle* I REALLY TRY TO REMEMBER EVERY1 LOL SO SORRY IF IVE LEFT YOUR NAME OUT hope you all have a fab weekend.

I start stimming tomorow i just cant believe it lol i have to keep saying it. Bring on more milk,, water & protien. My lovely dh is making me a plan of meals that he wants to cook for me with all the right supplements i need.... bless...

TTFN
Great news on here lately hope it stays that way!!!


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Ladies!

Pear - Yea! PUPO!  Wow hope you are resting up now lots of    and    for you over the 2ww. I thought of you on Wednesday thinking you must be near by going through exactly what I was!
Congrats Bisou - any tips on getting through the 2ww?
Minimate - good luck with the stimms

Hi to everyone else   

Quick update! EC went well it all went smoothly and I ordered the toastie like you said! DH couldnt believe I chose from the menu so fast!    We had 7 eggs collected and DH sperm much better than we thought so we had IVF. 4 fertilised and we have 2 lovely embryos transferred on board this morning!   So very happy this evening. Now the 2ww I remember it being that worst bit last time!

Hope all ok with everyone have a good weekend x
Love Maryclarey x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats Maryclarey      howr u feeling?

I done my first stimming jab lasy night & my drug fluid went all over the table    but calmed down, deep breaths & success soon came. It was a bit panic  manic to start with eeeek!! So i need to phone up woking and get some more to last me upto friday   oh well im sure im not the first to do it.

Hope you've all had a weekend and shall chat soon Xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Minie - I agree im sure many poeple do it, stimms is so tricky.        

pear and mary - the 2ww madness begins    lots of           for those embies bedding in

claire - how are you? thinking of you        

bisou - I know I was so scared at 6 week scan but I am terrified at every scan after last time. Try and think positive   

  to everyone

Im ok, had a surprise 30th party last night at work. It was fab had marquee, food and horse racing evening! Me and dp came home £25 up! Was so lovely, got all teary. I have a 16 week scan Tue to check they are ok, everyone is scary. Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning ladies, 

Sorry been away working for a couple of days now trying to catch up its been busy on here!

Olive - wow surprise party thats so lovely and winning £25 will help with the upcoming expenditure! 

Bisou - Congratulations on the BFP honey, like Olive said they will give you a scan at about 6 1/2 weeks and then you will have another befire you get signed off from them about 8 1/2 weeks. Try not to worry about the aches and pains I had loads at first, its just your embie getting comfy and all your organs moving around to accomodate!

Pear and MaryClarey - Congratulations on being PUPO       


Mini - I dropped a menopur on the floor, it must happen all the time, its a bit fiddly isn't it! 

Frindabelle, Ellie, TJ, Mellow, luvbun, Claremac, Ronstar   

Sorry if Ive missed any one half asleep this morning ! xx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Morning/afternoon!!

Minie - I promise you you are not the only one!!!!! Dh use to do all the mixing and then I would do the jabbing - only one time I hadn't checked he had put the yellow needle on properly - needle went in and then the liquid squirted out everywhere all over me - all three powders! I was gutted! We had bought our drugs somewhere cheaper than Woking so it was panic stations as to how we were going to get some more! You will be fine x 

Pear - how you doing? Thinking of you - hope you are resting x    x  

Shell - hope you are ok - you didn't say how you were?

Olive - £25 ?! Thats a bonus! Was the marquee at the races? I am always on the look out for good party ideas! Good luck for your 16 week scan!  

AFM been resting since Friday not sure whether it was the right thing to do but have at least felt like Ive been doing something to help! Watched the tennis and been reading, already time is going really slowly  ! We have foster children living with us at the moment so my mother in law has come down to help my DH quite unusual for me to have two days doing nothing so I should make the most of it!

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekend 
Love Maryclarey x


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Lots of amazing news on here ladies, always makes me happy to read what you are all up to.

Firstly, congrats to *Bisou *on your  . I have a really good (lurker) friend on here who also got her  on Friday - really made my day! Big Congrats to you both

Pupo *Pear *and pupo *MaryClarey - *wow, 2 embies each. Hope you are resting up and the  isn't driving you too crazy

*Minie *was thinking of you last night and wondering how your first stim went. I found it so tricky at first but you get used to it very quickly. Now you have the first one out of the way I am sure that things will get easier for you

How's the jibber jabbing going *ClaireMac*? Sending you lots of   

*Mellow - *haven't heard from you for a while honey. Hope you are keeping well, enjoying being off the wagon for a while (I know I am!) and ready to start again soon

Hope DH's interview went went *EllieBlue*

Great to hear from you *Frindabelle. *Hope all goes well for Friday and you are enjoying the countdown to your holiday

*Shell*_ - _hope you and your young Royal are keeping well

Sounds like you had a fab evening *Olive. *Good Luck for Tuesday

Fantastic news *Boo *that your baby buddha is doing so well

*Luvbun - *still no appointment - Grrr!

Welcome back *Michelle. *Sending you  to get through the 2WW

Hi to *Lolly, Ronstar, Piggie, Sassyhay, Nikki *and everyone else.

Feeling a bit delicate today - an interesting combination of Pimms, Leffe and Wine - probably not the most sensible thing to do but certainly fun! Am making the most of it before I slap a drinking ban on myself again next month. Had a great first week at work, feeling in a really good place at the moment and can't wait to get started again. Just need to be sensible and patient, neither of which come too easy for me.

Have a great rest of the weekend all and catch up soon.  to you all x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Help

I feel as if AF is about to start is this normal

Hope you are all well ladies

Just returning from my holiday. X x x X


----------



## boo2212 (Nov 15, 2009)

It ok hun I feel like that most days its quiet normal from what ive read xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh thanks boo

makes me feel a little better. but its still worrying.
x x x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Bisou - It is normal - early pregnancy symptoms are often like AF symptoms - sore boobs - bloating etc - aches and pains and twinges.
Congratulations by the way   
Hello everybody else.


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks guys my 2nd stimming jab went ok. Now im on 2powers & 1 water =150 doseage but it doesnt make that amount inthe seringe.... is it surposed to?? very confusing? just trying to phone them now to get a top up on drugs...

Hope you all had a nice weekend, monday comes round so quickly.

Mary - were you in victoria wings waiting room on friday with you dh & Son @ about 9.20? If you were i am the lady with the culy hair you chatted to. If not then dont worry lol 

Oh no shell bathroom floor.... you really panic and get yourself in a pickle when it happens dont you.   laughing at my self, my dh had to leave the room until i had done the mixing so i could concerntrate.

Bisou let me know when you would like to meet for a coffee at lunch time?

Just some advise girls, when it came to ET day were you given the choice of having 2 put back in or did the nurses decide?... i desperatly want 2 back but i have a sneaky feeling they only want to put 1 in me. 

Lovely just spoke to woking ill pop in today & get some more menopur.. panic over lol 

Would a week evening be better for every1 to meet near the clinic for a hot choc or water/milk in my case?


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning,

Bisou - please don't worry about AF pains honey, prefectly normal, I still get pains now   

Mini - Week evcening would be best for me, not too late though!! It doesn't look much in the syringe, I was on the same dose as you and always got a vacum trying to get the liquid out of the powder pot! I was given a choice second time round about 2 embies but the first time they insisted on one because of my age, I was 30 at the time so would think they will probably say for you to have one. I think it also depends on your hormone profile, if your FSH is low they I would imagine they would say one. Don't worry about only having one, I got a BFP from my first cycle with one embie, I think you will too!!!    

Right so when are we going out girlies? xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Shell i think you right.... im just off to woking now to get the powder. 

Im free any eve except Friday. Not to late sounds good lol im so tired lately i slpet the best part of sunday and all through the night and still tired now... at least i know my body is working hard growing my follies    

Hello to every1


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Any evening would be good for me but not this week as I have my long lost friends visiting me. (we have not seen each other for 4 years so we having  a catch up)


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

olive- good luck for the scan today


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a question.

i have AB - blood and DH has O+. 

I had a mc 2006 but was not given Anti D.

Is this likely to cause a problem and should I contact Woking


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Bisou - not sure on the answer to that one honey, I don't think Woking will help as they don't provide obstetric care. I would see your GP or register with the midwife they would be best to help with those sort of queries. You could otherwise ask the Midwife on here but I would see your own one to talk through any issues you may have xxx

Olive - hope scan went well.

I'm off for a nap busy busy day at work and I'm not used to working hard


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

*Olive* hope your scan went well. 

hope you got your questions answered *Bisou*.... and all ok 

Have a nice nap Shell.

Shall i be all mumsy and ask if every1 is free *Aug 4th 6:30pm* to meet for a drink near woking nuffield be lovely to meet you all and have & hopefully will be a nice sunny eve.

Off to my day 4 stimming jab i still get excited doing it lol just that more closer i think.

Good evening to every1 hope your all ok


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

bisou - soz dont know the answer

I cant make a meet im afraid as I live 2 hours away.
My scan today went really well, they are both measuring fine and were fighting! Was so relieved got 20 week scan 5th August and booked into antinatal class in August.

  to all xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello Ladies  

the 4th August is fine for me, i would love to meet everyone.   


Minnie. I am not in the office for the next week as I can barely keep my eyes open so working from home  

Good luck for the stimming jab. YOU CAN DO IT  

hello to shell and oilve ( hipe the scan went well ) and hello to everyone else enjoying the lovely summer evening.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

4th August is good for me Mini glad you are being all mumsie in preparation for your BFP xx

Olive so pleased it went well today, love that they were fighting! xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies
Sorry I haven't been around for while, been mega busy but been reading up on all your news - it's been so busy I can't keep up but just a couple of personals.
Bisou congrats on the BFP that is wonderful news!! 
TJ glad you enjoyed your first week on the new job! Hope you're doing ok
Ellie - good luck on DH on the job interview - how are you doing?
Hi and good luck to all the jabbing ladies and hope our preggo ladies are doing well - Olive great news about the scan.
will post more personals soon - sorry to post and run! 

I can probably do the 4th and would love to meet everyone - it's my sister in laws birthday so if she plans anything I may have to come for a little bit and shoot off - but she may do something on the weekend instead so I will play it by ear if that's ok and let you know if the 4th goes ahead. 

AF due in a couple of days - come round so quick! Bet a lovely lady and he gorgeous son who I contacted on this site on the weekend just gone who had the same thing as me so that has given me a real boost of positivity.

love to you all


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Rrrrrrrr fighting lol fab.... sorry you cant make it *Olive* next time you know your going to be around this way let us know and we can try and grab a coffee.

*Shell* - yep im taking charge lol dying to be a mum!! Was it the Blubeckers you said was a good meeting spot, near Nuffield? All i know is woking centre and the Wheatchef on the left on the 2nd road before Nuffield. Shocking sense of direction i have lol really shocking! But always get there some how x

Im working from home too *Bisou* the best thing for us..... bet your very tired al your body changing to make room for a certain somebody!! x

*Mellow* be fab to meet you. Bring on your AF... that has gone quick for you yay hope it goes even quicker for day 21! x

*TJ, Ellieblue, Piggie, Lolly, Ronstar, Pear, Frinabelle, Clairemac, Luvburn, Sassyhay, Nikki, Boo, Maryclarey, Pmak and every1 *hope the 4th Aug 6.30pm is ok for you to meet.

Night all


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey lovely ladies,
I can't do 4th August in the evening - if it was during the day there would be no problem but N has to go to bed and DH doesn't arrive home until much later.    Would love to meet you all - but totally get that evenings are better for most people. Maybe we can come and meet you all some other time
R x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi 

Well done Minie i think i'm free for the evening of the 4th, would love to meet you all

xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh bugger, cause your little star.... There will be lots more times to meet Ronstar & love to meet you both, if you say whens best for you for next time we can work round it to meet you. 

Good good Piggie be lovely to see you again. 

We could play guess the FFriends name..... ppl will be looking over after they've heard Piggie Minie & mellow (eg) a few times lol we will look well!!! 

Really looking foward to it. I could be BFP or BFN my estimated test is on Aug 2nd so i could be in any state   

Have a good day all, Im at woking tomorrow at 8am if any1s there then let me know x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Minnie that is so funny - you are so right, when I met Ellie and TJ at Nuffield I felt such a loon asking 'Are you TJRoyalsGirl...' too funny. I hope with all my heart when I see you on the 4th you will be an excited minnie due to your BFP!

Ladies AF is due today and no sign of it Grrrrrr so am posting on here as everytime I do and say no sign of AF she shows up. Bit supersitious!!

love to everyone xxxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

AF dance for you Mellow


Oh Ronstar thatb ois a shame about the 4th but def see if we can all meet another time during the day, be great to see you and your little one.

Hi Piggie  

Olive - I hink that is so cute that already they are fighting     

Minnie-   BFP BFP BFP   fo the 2nd. 


 to Shell, Boo, Tj and MaryClarey and all you other lovely ladies

x x x x x x x


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Just a quick post from me to say I look forward to meeting with you all on 4th, and also sending a lttle AF dance for Mellow, whose name I now know after the 'you must be Mellow' conversation in the Nuffield waiting room!

           

Hope you are all well and catch up soon x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Morning lovely ladies 

Im going to woking today for my 1st baseline of stimms so we've got a bet going on "how many follies" just praying theres 1 atleast   

Yay glad you can make the 4th TJ.

Mellow any AF yet?? here you go.....


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

mini -              hope scan goes well

mellow - af dance      

  to all xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Mini hope the scan goes well honey and you have lots of lovely follies!

Thanks ladies for all the AF dances - still no blooming sign of it! Grrrrrr just typical when you want it to show it doesn't. 

HI to everyone xxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mini - Good luck with the follie scan, hope there are lots of lovely follies....

Mellow -      Hurry up AF ! 

Just want to check with you all that you don't mind if Jed and I come on the 4th. I don't want bump to upset anyone and completly understand if you would rather I don't come? 

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh My God Shell you are Jed HAVE to come - of course it won't upset us, I love all the success stories - can't wait to meet you and the little Jed bump!
xx

ps thanks for the AF dance - still no sign Grrrrrr! Had a feeling this would happen - that the last treatment cycle might have messed my system up a little and AF might be a bit late. Grrrrrrr


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Of course shell...... Jed & you are the proof lol cant wait to see you... at least every1 will know who you are lol nice and round. x

melllow it because we've all made a fuss.... typical isnt it!!  

Ive got 16 good sized follies and back at woking on Monday. Aggggggh its allgetting real now scarrrrrrry Really pleased.... omg 3litres of water 1litre milk..... aday im seeing more of the loo than ever!!!! 

Hope everyones ok.... 

Hot Hot Hot today Thanks for your lovely msgs xXx


----------



## Katii (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello Girls,

I'm new to FF and wanted to say Hi. I'm currently at Woking too.

I wonder if anyone here would be able to answer a question for me?

After my first IVF, I cannot explain how ecstatic me and DH were when we found out it was a BFP, I was in hospital at the time with OHSS, drips, drains, meds. Sadly  as you can see by my signature I had a MM/C, I had to have a ERPC on the 29/06/10 as nothing was happening naturally. 

We are still completely devastated by the MM/C, this was our BFP ever. 

I was told by a nurse at Woking that we may not be able to do FET for 3 cycles after the ERPC. Is this true? How can I get them to do it sooner? Do I just ask to be seen? or is this the normal protocol?

I know I don't want to start again straight away but I'm not sure I could wait 3 cycles either.


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry Kattii didn't want to read and run - I am not sure how long the will make you wait - the best people to ask are the consultants as they make the decisions - who are you under??


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Girlies,

Katii - so sorry about your m/mc honey, your story is so simular to mine, I was in hospital drips, drains meds etc with severe OHSS and then had a m/mc at 9 +1. I know that you will still be feeling very raw have you arranged a follow up with your consultant? There is light at the end of the tunnel because I am now 22 weeks pregnant following the FET after the OHSS. Mr Brook said that I could start again after one natural period, this was the end of last year and I wanted to wait until 2010 so went on the pill to regulate my cycles and started treatment after 2 cycles. Please please give me a shout if you need to talk, I know how devastating it is to go through a m/mc especially after going through so much with the OHSS. 

Mini - great news about all those lovely follies, is EC next week? So exciting.....

Thank you Mellow and Mini for being happy to see Jed and I, will really look forward to the meet. Are we meeting at the Bluebeckers in Chobham about 5 mins from the clinic? xxx


----------



## Katii (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Ronstar and Thanks Shell30 for your replies.

Shell30 OHSS is just awful to go thru and I'm so sorry for your loss, congrats on the pregnancy, gives me hope.

I keep picking up the phone to make a follow up appointment and just end up in tears, I even hung up when someone picked up. But I think your both right. I need a follow up appointment to discuss next steps.

Just need to pull myself together


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss *Kati *& i would try and grab an appointment to discuss what you want... waiting is the worst just drives you insane but give them a call they can only help. x

Yep egg collection next week on Friday, very exciting. are you in much pain after ET?

*Shell & Kati *- did you have severe OHSS & then m/mc at a later date (weeks later)? God it sounds awful... all that fluid being drained... jesus, it doesnt seem possible that your body could expand that quickly ect! you poor girls, but Shell has evidence Kati so stay positive hun.

*Kati *- We are all meeting for the first time near woking on 4th Aug if you would like to join us at the bluebeckers in Chobham @ 6:30.

*Shell* bluebeckers sounds great... if its 5 mins from the clinic... surely i can't go wrong lol well we'll see i know what im like.

Hello to *every1* and hope every1s ok with Meeting at the Blubeckers.

 to all


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mini - its pretty awful, I had 28 litres of fluid drained was admitted 2 hospital at about 3 1/2 weeks pg, I didn't know I was pg until they told me in hospital. Came out 2 weeks later, had a scan at 6 weeks and 8 weeks all was fine babies heart was beating etc. I wanted a scan for my birthday as a little treat    had one the day before my birthday and it showed that the babies heart had stopped beating 3 days earlier. Hoping for a happier birthday this year as Jed is due 4 days after my bday!!        

Katii - defo arrange a review appointment, it takes a few weeks to get an apt so do it when you feel strong enough. It does get easier honey I promise xxxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi

Kati - I had ERPC in March at nearly 14 weeks , and was told to wait to have 2 full cycles and I am now DR for our FET. I can totally understand where you are coming from with wanting to start straight away , but looking back I am so glad we had the break as I needed it emotionally much more than physically. I hope all goes well when you do go ahead and so sorry for your loss x

Everyone else - sorry no personals, DRing but not in a great place emotionally with it all as just so petriefied that I am going to get my heart broken again so laying low so not to bring my negativity here   

Still lurk and think about you all.

Claire xxx


----------



## Katii (Jul 9, 2010)

Mini - EC was fine, I was scared as this was the first op I'd ever had. I was not in any pain after but was sick in the night after EC. We thought it was something to do with the op, went in for ET and cause I'd been sick they did a scan. Everything was ok, ovaries a little large and I was feeling much better so we went ahead with ET. I was poorly after a couple of days but constantly being scanned. Sat before the pg test (which was going to be wed) DH took me to A & E. I was continually being sick and was struggling to breathe. We didn't know we were pg, we were also told in hospital. Left hospital with all pg symptoms and swollen ovaries, I had a scan booked for the week after. We went for the scan and saw the sac, yolk and fetal pole (3mm) but no HB. Sonographer was a little concerned but said that at that size you cannot always see a HB. We went back a week later, hoping and praying it was all fine but sadly the little bean had not grown as much as it should and there was still no HB, we were devastated, I couldn't stop crying that day.  

Shell - I've decided to call and make an appointment on Monday. Thank you for your support.

Regarding meeting up, I might be able to, I'll let you know nearer the time.


----------



## Katii (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Claire, thank you for your reply. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi ladies 

katii- welcome to the wokingettes    I have a similar story to you, I wont go into it as on my signature at bottom. I had erpc last November and cycled again March this year. In hindsight it may have been too early for me as emotonally was very hard. I was told to wait 1 cycle aswell but choose to take longer. I think it depends at what stage in pregnancy you were. It is a vey hard thing and my heart goes out to you    my advice is take time and listen to your body. Cry if you need to, scream, sleep whatever you need. We are here for you. Ring the clinic when you feel ready. I found my review very hard just stepping back in the building was awful. Dont be too hard on yourself   

Claire- I think your so brave and we are here for you. Be negative if you need to, we dont mind. I found second go so hard you have alot of emotions to deal with.    

minnie - what an amazing amount of follies well done. Ec is fine the Woking are brilliant dont worry   

 to all xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi ladies
Hope you are all well and enjoying slightly cooler temps today! well it is a bt cooler where I am.

Katii - welcome to the gang and so sorry to hear of your story. You have been through so much - we are all here for you.

Clare - how are you doing honey - we are here for you xx

Minnie - how are you and the follies doing?

Hi to everyone else - sorry just a quickie as I'm at work so will do mroe personals later.

Just wanted to see if anyone else had late AF after a treatment cycle (unsuccessful treatment cylce) AF has still not shown her face and if it doesn't show today (34 days) it will be the longest I have ever gone without having AF. Being late also means my dates are pushed back for the treatment and I have worked out this would mean EC on the week my colleague is on leave! Arrgggh I was hoping it would be the week before so I could take it as holiday and not have more sick on my record - nevermind, what will be will be but just hope AF shows up soon so I can just treatment under way.

xxx so looking forward to meeting you all on the 4th!! xxx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Hellooo lovely ladies,

Katii welcome to the gang hun and the roller coaster, sorry to hear about your loss hunny the girls on here have been through A lot!! and it shows you can get through it sweety all here for you xx.

Claire and Shell very brave and admirable chicks xx

Big hugs for you all  

Mellow... doing a little dance for you hun...whoop whoop xx

Shell definately have  to come as it shows that it really can work  xx

Minni hope your appointment today went well sweety very exciting fingers crossed for you hunxx

AFM had some pretty good news....i finally have my first appointment date... bring on August!! whoop... also trying to be pragmatic as its gonna be tough and i know it, but at least we can start our ICSI and IVF long journey....phew!! Also got a payrise today!!! which was a big fat bonus and work have been ace trying to help me work out the forward planning for our treatment to make it as easy as possible... VERY lucky. Am also hoping to be about for the 4th so it will be fab to meet you all, but i live an hour away so will try to work from home that day.. so will have to see. 

TJ, Piggie, ronstar, pear and everyone i have missed sorry but hope all is well with you all big hugs to you   

Lucy xx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi all

Not been on for ages but have been reading up on your news now and then.

Welcome Katii - I am sorry to hear about your MMC. It will get easier over time.   

Minie - What a lot of follies - how did today's scan go? I smiled when I read about your experience with the Menopur. It's such a faf but will be worth it when you get your BFP. Good luck for Friday EC   

Mellow - My cycles seems to have got back to normal (well within a couple of days) after my BFN although I was really bloated and fat before my last AF. I think seems to have resolved itself - (thank god) - I was avoiding going to Weightwatchers cos I had put on 6lbs and the leader would think I had fallen off the wagon! You can't say "it's the drugs doing it" but its true!! I theredore do think that the drugs can mess up your system - it is best to check with Woking if you are concerned. And I will be the first to ask the obvious question... but have you done a HPT? It is possible - I know of two ladies who have been waiting to start tx and found out they had a BFP just before.   

Luvbun - Well done on getting your appointment through - somthing to look forward to. I remember how nervous and excited I was when I got my first appt through.  

Hi to everyone else - Shell, Olive, TJ, Piggie, ClareMac, Ronstar, MaryClarey, Sassyhay, Pear, Lolly, Frindabelle, Boo, Bisou, Pamk and Nikki (thanks Minie for listing every1!) 

AFM - DH interview went well - still waiting to hear.   he gets it. Off to Woking in the morning for the second counselling session. I think I may be able to make to 4th - we were planning a holiday for then but I have said that as it's only me working at the moment we cannot afford to go abroad until we know what is happening on his job front. 

Have a lovely week all

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

MaryClary how are you getting on with the 2WW?   

Mellow AF dance for you!           

Mini hope your today went well   


Welcome Katii   


Claire hope you are feeling a bit better     xx


This 2ww has driven me round the bend     The first few days were fine and then had quite a few pains & twinges which I see as a positive implantation sign. but since then I have found it soooo hard. I have been really tearful and finding it difficult to sleep. Keep looking for signs but am so worried that its going to be bad news OTD which is this Friday. Went back to work today which has not helped! I feel bit scared    Has anyone had a BFP without having really sore boobs? MIne were last time but not that much this time so I think thats why I'm worried    

Love Pear xx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Ellieblue! our posts crossed!


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Can I join this thread?  I'm having tx at Woking, next appointment is on Wednesday for my baseline, been d/r since 30 June.  Hope to start stimming on Thursday if all is well with the scan.

thanks
Laura


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi folks,

Welcome *Laura* im @ woking on weds too, in the morning @ 8am for a baseline scan hopefully see you there. Starting stimming was really exciting.... geting all the follies growing. 

*Pear* - hope your ok and got some sleep last night you poor thing.... really try and relax.... pants about the working front but it could take your mind somewhere else even for an hr a day maybe, i havent been on the 2ww before so i cant say hun.... keep positive 

*Ellieblue* im glad dh interview went well & good luck today.  would be fab if you could make 4th Aug but also  you get your lovely holiday which = dh job so   for you both

 Congratulations  *Luvburn* on getting your first appointment so pleased for you..... Aug could be a reat month for us all... fingers crossed!! Really glad your works understanting its makes all the difference & tons less stress for you. Be great to meet you, i live about 45 mins away hope you can make it 

*Mellow* hun what a ggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr time for you its just typical..... the only bladdy time we want an AF and it wont come    you start today... sometimes stress delays it, hope your ok.... pop a comedy on tonight. 

Hi *olive* so happy for you.... little twins inside you must still amaze you every day hope your all doing ok 

*Shell* you must be feeling little jed lots.   

*Mareclarey* how r u feeling? any tips for the 2ww?    for you

*Bisou *how are you doing? 

*TJ* hope your ok and the new job is still going strong 

Hello *Piggie *not long now until America bet you cant wait 

Hope the jabbing is going ok *Clare*. 

*Frindabelle, lolly, boo, Ronstar, sasshay, nikki, pmak, katii & all hope you all doing ok*

I had my 3rd vaseline scan yesturday and it was all in great shape, 18 follies and getting me ready for ec on weds so im really excited getting a little nervous but ok, really struggling with the milk lol omg it gets repetative ( got a milkshake at the comp as i type) really tough at the last few days as im not a milk fan anyway!!!! My nails look great so it must be doing my bones and follies wonders...

Question..... when did you finish/cut back on the milk? It can only be good to keep going i spose surely?

So EC on friday yippppeeeeee..... like you all have said before i can remember really stressing over getting our first appointment lol so luvburn it will be here before you know it hun. I will be glad for my headaches to go, do the stop straight away, after stopping buresulin? I hope so.

Well id better get of this computer it feels like im writing a novel.... so have a great day girls and thanks for all your support you really are all fab.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW mini mammouth post well done you, you put me to shame. Great news on all those lovely follies. After EC I pretty much stopped with the milk and ad loads or pineapple juice to help with implantation. Like you wasn't a milk fan so was happy to stop it! 

Pear - Don't worry honey, I didn't have sore (.)(.), in fact with this pg they didn't really get very sore until about 8 weeks and stopped again by 10 weeks. I didn't have any symptoms of pg at all, I was very hot all the time but apparently that is caused by the progynova tablets for FET not a BFP. Hang in there poppet xx


Ellie - hope it goes well today for you both. 

Laura - Welcome, like minie says stimming is the fun bit! 

Luvbun - great news about your apt coming through. Once you start the process it does come around dead quickly. Congrats on the payrise xx

Mellow - any sign yet? Have you POAS just in case of a little miracle?   

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, hope everyone is doing OK.

Jed is wriggling around a lot now, but somes days he doesn't move and then I panic! Keeps me on my toes does my boy! xxx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all!
Haven't posted recently as the 2ww has been driving me potty     !

Pear - not long to go now! Hang on in there! I could have written your post myself! I have been symptom checking like mad and its really done me in! Roll on Friday eh?!! Really hope you get some sleep soon and work take s your mind off it - its so hard I know  

Shell - how lovely feeling Jed - don't worry too much about him not moving all the time if you gave him a little prod I am sure he would!

Laura - welcome I know you will find all the help and support you need hear - good luck with the stimms!

Luvbun- payrise wow! That is a bonus! Pleased you have an apt now!

Miniemate - all the best for tomorrow you will be in very safe hands. 18 follies is fantastic! I cut right back on the milk straight after ec.

Ellieblue - hope counselling session helped this morning.

Hello to all the rest of you - hope you are doing ok!

AFM - struggling through this week can't stop thinking about whether it has worked or not.Just want Friday to be here now. Last time I tested a day early and was  very tempted to do that this time but off to London for the day with  family and to a show in the evening.Not sure how I will cope if its a BFN although if it is it might be a good day as I will just have to cope. Having no symptoms at the moment and just feel empty I was so much more positive last time round and had lots of symptoms. Sorry for being so negative.

Sun is beginning to shine here near the sea so hope it is inland too!  
Love Maryclarey x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies

not been on for a while but been checking up on you    

Hi Laura- good luck and welcome, you will find the ladies just wonderful whe you feel like pulling your hair out.

Good  luck Minnie, my fingers, toes, and legs are all crossed for you.

Ellie- Hello hon good luck for your second counselling session.

Luvbun- payrise, thats great, well done you.

Pear and Maryclarey;    . put down the pee stick and step away. 
Good luck ladies  i wil be      for your both.

Olive and shell. Oh i cannot wait to get to your stages Its so exciting.


Afm. have been feeling a bit rubbish the last two days. the site where I inject my Clexane is black and swallon and extremely painful yesterday and today, to the point that couldn't move, and also been experincing more pains in abdomen and just below tummy button. Am terrified will go to my 6 week scan on Friday and they tell me bad news like ectopic or babies not there.  Oh i feel like crying all the time and I  am so so so tired and my (.)(.) are so sore at night they keep waking me up, and then I wake up to go to the loo. I have waited so long for all of these things but just want some sleep     

sorry ladies i am feeling sorry for myself. so think I might go and find some chocolate.   


 to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just a really quick question to settle DH if that's ok ?  I have been DR since July 1st and have my basline scan on Friday but AF not appeared yet , will I just have to carry on with the Buserilin or will they stat me on the prognova anyway (this is FET) if she doesnt show ?

Right, back to lurking now. You are all so lovely to think of me in your messages .

Love and luck to all

C xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies
Hope you are all well

Welcome Laura - the Wokingettes are all lovely and I'm sure you will get some great support here.

Pear I can only imagine what you are going through honey - best of luck for that BFP!

Ellieblue - G,lad DHs interview went well. Hope the counselling session went well too. WOuld love to see you again if you can make it on the 4th x x

Luv bun it's so exciting when you get your first appointment - really feels like something is happening, best of luck x









Olive and Shell - hope you ladies are doing ok and the bumps are growing nicely!!

Mareclarey best of luck for Friday, keeping everything crossed for you xx

Bisou* - *sorry to hear you have not been feeling great  Chin up honey it will all be worth it in the end 

TJ - how are you doing my love, any idea when you might cycle again? - hope all is going well for you in the new job









Hi how are you doing hun?

Clare I'm not sure of an answer for your question - sorry hun x x Lovely to hear from you though and best of luck hun

Hello to all the other ladies lolly, Frindabelle, Ronstar, Katti xx and anyone I might have missed xxx

Still no sign of AF but I have read it's pretty common to be late after an IVF cycle. Feel very AF like so think it's gonna show up soon. 
I think it is more likely that it is late than a little miracle - although that would amazing - but if the sperm and 17 eggs can't find each other in IVF I think it would be amazing if they then found each other in my body!


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Have been taking a bit of a back seat from posting but that doesn't mean that I'm not logging on pretty much every day, stalking you from afar!  Thank you for remembering me in your messages.

AF arrived 3 days late today with a vengeance, reminding us of sadder times but also how far we have come in the last month.  Really do want to start cycling again soon but will probably do the sensible thing and wait a couple more months.  We have our review on 28th and want to find out more about short protocol, as we were borderline last time.  If any of you have any views or advice on this I'd really appreciate it.

Sorry for the lack of personals - most unlike me I know - but hope things are good with you all, whatever stage you are at.  Looking forward to catching up with you all on 4th.

Much Love.  TJ x


----------



## Katii (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi All,

Apologies for the short post, I've started back at work after 2 months off! so have to be quick.

Thank you all for you words of support, it really helps and thank you for your warm welcome, your all so nice.

I managed to make an appointment but it's not until the 24th August, seems so far away  

Also good luck to ladies who are getting ready for EC, ET and those on their 2WW, hope it's BFP for you all.  

Love Katii xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey all I have been lurking and reading but not getting much time to post.
Mellow - hope AFshows soon - woulda ya ever believe that you wish it to come so much
Shell - when Jed doesn't wigle drink cold water that wakes them for a wiggle - 
Bisou -Chin up hun - Mellow is right itwill be worth it. I know it is so worrying waiting for the 6 week scan   
Hello everybody else sorry for no other personals
R x


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

sorry this is going to be a me post

Thanks for your words of encouragement it really helped and I felt more positive until today.

This morning I had some dull pains on the left side (same place I had the 'implantation' pains last week) went to loo early after noon and sorry for TMI but was brown when I wiped. Went again bit later and still brown with very tiny amount light pinkish blood. Still have dull pains now which feel like they could turn into full on period pains. Called Nuffield and they said it could be period and to prepare myself for the worst and to carry on with cyclogest and test on Friday. Planning to test in the morning and not wait until Friday.

My gut feeling is that it is all over    but I can't understand why I have brown blood and remember this happening to Shell in the beguinning I think. Did anyone have this with dull pain/ cramps and still get a BFP? What do you think?

Hope you are all ok    thank God for FF 

Love Pear xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Pear

I didnt get any blood but I did get lots of pain both sides and still lots of pain now. and a constant feeling as if AF is going to start.

but woking assured me the pain is normal so try to stay positive and leave it until Friday if you can.

I have read that not everyone gets implantaion bleed early on  and that it can occure around the time AF would come, which is why it is brown, its old blood.

   pray fo that BFP on Friday. 

thinking of you hon.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Evening lovely ladies,

Pear - try and stay positive honey. I had brown blood from OTD until about 9 weeks pregnant, most days brown blood enough to soak a pad every day, some days red blood and on a few occasions even clots. I had cramps on some of the heavy bleeding days although the cramps weren't really bad more niggly. From all the research I did at the time it seems that it is quite common.      its not AF and instead is one of those odd pregnancy things. 

Mini - how did you get on today? Are you tiggering this evening? Good luck x

Ronstar - thank you for the tip, will give that a try next time he is being a bit lazy and not reassuring me! 

TJ -    , I don't know much about the short protocol but beleive that it can be used for people with highish FSH, people of have overstimmed or poor responders. I do know people who have had a BFP from the SP too!! Hope to get to see ou on the 4th.... bring on the Scunny! xx

Mellow - Sending you postive AF vibes hope she shows up soon for you xx

Clairemac - I think if your AF shows up before your baseline then you will be OK to start the progynova tablets, if its not arrived I think they will keep you DR for a couple of extra days. When they do the baseline scan they want to make sure that your lining is nice and thin ready to build a nice new one for those lovely embies to snuggle into... sending you lots of AF vibes too. 

Bisou - Good luck Friday honey, the pains will just be your body stretching and growing to make room for your ickle baby. I still odd pains most days... in my groin for the last 2 days. 

Katii - try and stay positive honey, hopefully by 28/8 you will find yourself in a better place and more able to think about the next step. It really is important that you are content when you start again if you are still grieving I think as Olive says it makes the whole emotional aspect of the tx just so much harder. 

Olive - how are those beautiful twinnys? Any movements yet? 

Maryclarey - step away from the pee sticks!! Good luck for Friday xxx

I'm sleepy so going to veg out on the sofa now and then make my way up to bed ready for Dragons Den... I enjoy the high life!!! xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Shell, I am trying so hard to concentrate on work and house work, everything but friday but it is so difficult.
Have been experiencng period like pains myself, not the stretching i have felt earlier but proper numbness and aching around the abdomen. it started last night. and has been on and off today.
Is this normal or could I be having a m/c.



hello TJ, mellow, Clairemac, katie, olive, MaryClarey,Ronstar,Mini,Olive   

x x x x


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello,

Thanks for your welcomes Mellow, MaryClarey and Bisou, looking forward to getting to know you all.

Miniemate – I was at Woking this afternoon – shame we missed each other. 

Pear – stay positive hun, I was certain AF was going to start when I got a BFP 5 years ago, and the same for my pregnancy last year.  It’s very common as friends have told me.  



I had my baseline today and everything looks fine and lining is nice and thin – I’m stimming from tomorrow on 300 menopur and next scan is next Wednesday.  

Hello to everyone else.
Laura


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Morning every1 

Bisou & Pear       for you both are you both testing tomorrow?         

Shell hope yo had a nice sleep after dragons den ofcourse... i did trigger lastnight and have EC tomorrow morning, feeling sick today.... anybody feel like that after pregnyl

Glad your scan went well Laura... good luck today   

Katii welldone with getting your appointment hun   it will be here before you know it 

Hello to everybody.. this wind we've got is fierce!!!! Have a nice day all


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Bisou and Pear - good luck tomorrow ladies xxx

Minnie - best of luck for EC tomorrow honey xxx I didn't feel sick honey but don't forget you have been taking a load of drugs so not surprising you feel a bit yuk - are you nervous? that could make you a bit icky. good luck hun and enjoy the toastie 

hi to everyone else xxx

ps Still no blooming AF - if it doesn't show by the weekend I might do a test just to check but just think it is delayed. I am usually around a 30 day cycle but have been known to go to 34 days but I am now on 37 days!! Have got a headache today so reckon it's on it's way!!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mini - Do you want the bad news? Pregnyl is an HCG injection which is the pregnancy hormone, it can make you feel sick but this means WHEN you get your BFP in 2 weeks time you are likely to suffer morning sickness if a shot of it is making your feel a bit icky, it will all be worth it! 

Hurry up Mellows AF!!!

  to everyone else xxx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello ladies, 

I am with Woking for my 7th attempt (although 3rd FET), so just thought I would pop by to say hi!, going to have a read through to see where everyone is at, but hope you are all ok. Look forward to chatting soon 

Always
xxx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

It's a BFN and full on AF for me    Absolutely gutted. Taken day off work to stay at home and cuddle my cat


Good luck to Mareyclarey for tomorrow I really, really hope you get a BFP hun    thinking of you   


Mini hope all goes well for you for EC tomorrow. Before you know it you will be awake again and munching your cheese & ham toastie!   


Love to Claire, Shell, TJ, Mellow (get a move on AF!), Bisou (good luck with scan), Laura, Kati, Always, Ellieblue, Lolly & Ronstar. You are all fab! Sorry to anyone I've missed my brain is not quite in gear today.

Love Pear xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Pear I'm so sorry honey xx
It's just so unfair. Thinking of you honey xx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Pear, am really sorry, thats soooo poo  xxx

Sending you lots of hugs hun    

Thinking of you too Lucy xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh Pear so sorry honey sending you lots and lots of        xx


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh Pear, I'm really sorry. 

Laura x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Im soooo sorry Pear & dh i hope your both togeather.....      Thank u for you good wishes x

Thanks shell & Mellow for the dignosis feeling abit better this afternoon.....      i get the chance to have morning sickness

Welcome always i wish you all the luck for your tx     

Mellow i think you need squeezing.... I have a feeling its tonight.... mystic minni meg!!! Im feeling a little nervous proberly be a wreck tmoz lol ill be fine its just all very new x

xXx HI TO EVERY 1


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh Pear I am so so sorry honey.

   for you and DH.

we will all be thinking about you. x x x x


----------



## Katii (Jul 9, 2010)

oh Pear i'm so sorry  

and a hug for your DH too


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

So so sorry Pear.  Am thinking of you sweets x

Hope all goes well for you and DH tomorrow Minie.  We really need some good news on here soon.

Hi to our newbies and of course, the original Woking crew.  

TJ x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Minie, i'll be thinking of you and hoping they get lots of lovely eggs! 
xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Good Luck mini


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

So sorry Pear. Look after yourself and your DH xx

Ellieblue x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Minie and Maryclarey! Xx

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Pear and dh -     so sorry, take care of each other

        Minie and maryclarey 

xxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Pear.

xx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Pear, Sending you big hugs hun xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello Ladies

Minnie hope it went ok today, my fingers are crossed fo you honey.

 to all you other lovely ladies

I went for my 6 week scan today, and i dont know about butterflies, more like eagles flying around my tummy.

Well  DH was spot on, we have twins.  Both look good, and  they appear to me nice and snug.

And I almost cried when we saw two little heartbeats. it was utterly incredible. I never thought I would be speachless, but we both just looked at each and burst out laughing. 

I have another scan in two weeks time and if all is well they will discharge me. So another 2WW to get through. But hey I feel like I could sleep until then.

I am still a little worried as twin 1 is  a little small, just within the scale they use. (5.6mm), twin 2 is 7.1mm. so we shall see over the next two weeks.

I am also adament that I am going to continue the Clexane as I am certain that it has helped so far. 

So am a happy little bunny tonight, tired and bloated with sore and massive (.)(.) but very happy.
x x x x x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Evening everybody

well im alive still... Phew...

Soooooo pleased for you Bisou wow 2 little heartbeats amazing. Got everything crossed for your next scan.   

Thanks everyone for you good luck & it worked i have 10 mature eggs & all dh's little   all thawed perfectly!!!! so looking foward to tomorrows phone call to know have many fertilised..!!! Nerve wrecking.  It really was strange going under... kinda liked it tho. 
Gorgeous tostie - im in the tostie club lol feel a bit uncomfortable but ok....   bullets underway, there like little mini soaps strange things. 

Thinking of you Pear... and all hope every1 has a lovely weekend planned. Thanks for popping in and wishing me luck Piggie very sweet.   
DH is the most perfect man looking after me like a princess bless him.... could get used to this!!!!

    & hope you have had some lovely news today Mareclarey


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Bisou - you have your petits jumeaux.  That really is fantastic news.

And Minie - 10 eggies getting jiggy as we speak.  Hope tomorrow brings you happy news.

Hi to everyone else.  Enjoy your weekend x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Bisou - welcome to the twin club    I know what you mean, it is amazing to see and so unreal    

mimie - congrats, 10 eggs is fantastic,          for your phone call

pear - thinking of you 

  to all xxx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Lovely Ladies

Pear - I am so sorry to hear your news    hope you can take comfort from Dh over the coming days x keep in touch x thinking of you   

Miniemate - WOW 10 thats great! Hope you get some good news today!

Bisou - so pleased to read your post how wonderful - twins! Love the fact you  both just burst out laughin!  

AFM can't believe I am typing this but we got a BFP yesterday morning!    We are really excited just feeling really sad for all those with BFns this week - kinda of find it hard to post my news. Scan is two weeks on Monday    for a heartbeat or 2!

Hi to all the newbies and of course everyone else hope you have a lovely weekend!
Love to you all
Maryclarey x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Maryclarey-     that is such wondrful news. i am so happy for you.

ooh my fingers will be crossed for the first scan. have you noticed that everything is about waiting 2weeks. ooh the torture of it.   


Thanks ladies for all your lovely words. I am so happy, but a little scared and think I will be until I have both little babies in my arms.
x x x x x x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ahhh just did a long post and lost it, sorry no smileys this time they made me lose my post! 

Mini - Congratulations on 10 eggies, great news about DH's sperm, good luck for the call this morning you will pupo before you know it!

Bisou - COngratulations on your 2 bundles of joy xx

Pear - sending you lots of hugs honey

Maryclarey - congratulations on your BFP, now the long wait for the scan !

Lots of love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Just popped on to find out Minie's and Maryclarey's news.  Many Congrats on your BFP!

Will try to pop back later to see if Minie has posted x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

congratulation Maryclarey so happy for you x  x

Well my news is that 6 eggs fertilised by this morning 2 dint make it through the night and not sure what happened to the othr 2 they didnt say? So waiting ang waiting untill Monday @ 10am for ET. 

Did any of you find it hard to go to the loo after EC? Off to have acupuncture  maybe he can help..... hope so. 

A big hello to every1


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Evening all

Minie - well done on your 6 embies! Rest up and good luck for ET on Monday xx

Maryclarey - yay for your BFP!! xx

Bisou - twinnies!!! How wonderful xx

Hi to everyone else - enjoy the rest of your weekend xx

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello everone again. Lots of good news I see! Thats great!

Not sure if you remember me but I was on here back at easter. Had a bad time with my treatment last time and I just wanted to stay away from it all for a while. I am currrently on the tww and feeling all over the place. I am not meant to do a test until Monday the 26th of July but I'm struggling to keep away from the chemist! Has anyone ever tested early and got a bfn but when it came to the day it was a bfp? I am tempted to try it but dont want to see a bad resut. 

Hope all is well, Kyla, xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies
Hope you are all well and had a good weekend.
Lots of good news on here lately - yay!

Minie - Good luck for ET tomorrow and the 2ww!

Maryclarey - COngrats on the BFP that is fab news honey!!

Bisou - Two little bubbas how lovely - congrats to you and DH

Kyla - Welcome back and hope you're ok honey - step away from the pee sticks! I think hang in there and wait until OTD - but then I have never been in your position and would probably be wanting to do the same thing!!

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all well what ever stage you are at.

Well still no AF for me - serioulsy frustrating now!! I did a test on the weekend just to make sure and as I thought it was not positive so no little miracle. I phoned Nuffield and they said it was very common and not to worry but give them a call back in a week if still not arrived. Just want it to start now so I can get the 21 days out the way and start down regging!! 
love to everyone xxx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Can I join you?
Im new after a break too! 
I was last on here when ttc in 2006. 

Kyla- Im testing mon 26th July too! Im a compulsive tester   I havent tested yet on this cycle as it's far too early but when i got my BFP in 2006 I tested everyday from about 5 days after transfer and I got my first glimmer of a faint line on day 10 (counting transfer as day 1) It's different for everyone I expect- some people say they test negative right up till OTD, so probally best to wait for test day to avoid false dissapointment.

my 2 embryos were only grade 3 so im not getting my hopes up. 
Congratulations everyone with a BFP and lots and lots of luck   to everyone going through  a cycle.

Beckers x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello ladies

Just thought I would pop on and say hello to you all  

Hi Kyla: wlcome back and god luck hon.

mellow: looks like another af dance is needed
     

Hi beckers: welcome and ooh exciting to be in the 2ww. But just to say I had two grade 3 embies put back and now 7 weeks with twins. so my fingers are crossed for you honey.

Hi Ellie: ooh it seems ages since I have seen you post, i hope you are ok   

hello to all you lovely ladies I have missed 

AFM: am in my next sww and its driving me more nuts than the first two. have my scan on Friday 30th at 8+4 so am really really nervous that all is well and the little one has caught up with his/her big brother/sister. and that they are both doing well.

Am so so so so Tired and lethargic.  Did you suffer like this Olive early on. How are you now

x x x x x x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Good Afternoon Ladies

Welcome Beckers & hiya Kyla Wishing you both the best of luck for 26th July x

Im home and had 2 7 cell embies put back into the natural oven      my body accepts them. So im on day 1 to the famous 
Terrifying 2WW. I have my Mother-in-law coming to stay with us for 4 days tomorrow so that will be nice, take our attention elsewhere maybe. Agggggggggggghhh im kacking myself lol.

We will be told later if the other embies caught up to be able to freeze but they wernt hopeful 

Very quiet on here.... we all have the weekends off i think well i do hope your all doing ok.


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Ellie: i think i am going mad. You have written loads and I have not seen them     or forgotten.


oh I think I am going to go back to sleep now.


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

yay Minnie

oh i am so so happy for you.

sending you a sticky dance

     


stay away from the pee stick though  . x x x x x x 

x x x x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

YAY Mini CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO,     for some little frosties too, my little frostie is kicking me as I type! Nice to hear that you will have some company on the 2ww it really is a time that sends you totally      - are you too afraid to go for a wee in case they fall out.... I was! 

Bisou - Exhaustion is totally normal in the 1st 12 weeks honey, I was always in bed fast asleep by 9pm and needing a pm nap too! I was told it would go in the 2nd Trimester but it hasn't for me! 

Welcome back Kyla and hello beckers. Kyla try not to test honey, if its a BFN you will be down for the rest of the 2ww when you really must stay positive for those little embies.    

Mellow -        how frustrating, hope the old bag arrives soon xxx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Miniemate, wishing you lots of luck on the week wait, 2 lucky no 7 is sounding good!   
Bisou, Congratulations xxxx
Beckers, Kyla half way there now!! Good luck and stay away from the pee sticks!!!!    
Mellow, hope AF arrives soon. It is always the way isn't it.. when you want her to she stays away, when you want ther to be late. she'll guarantee to come early!! Good luck xxx

As for me, we are in for treatment plan this week and fingers crossed will be starting to d/r from next Friday. Feeling really anxious now. Cant stop thinking how this will be our last go, so so scared. But still one step at a time. 

Good luck everybody 
xxxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Always

Ooh good luck hon for starting tx,    

x x x x


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for all the warm welcomes. Hope everyones ok.
Minie- congratulations      Now for the longest 2 weeks ever!   
Bisou-congratulations      and best of luck for your next scan. Thanks for telling me your embryos were grade 3. I was feeling like it was never going to work but you have given me some hope.

Always- Good luck for your forthcoming cycle   

Hi to everyone else. Good luck everyone xx

Beckers x


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello!

Thank you to everyone who has welcomed me and given their advise on the testing early subject. 

Beckers- I don't know why but you totally lifted my spirit when I saw your response. I have been feeling less alone on the matter and more hopeful. Thanks.  

Always- good luck for next Friday, I love getting the treatment plan, seeing it all in writing makes it seem closer.   

Miniemate- Hope you get some good news about your embies! Be nice to have some to freeze. I didn't get that chance but two have gone back in so I'm hopeful.

Bisou - Congratulations on your pregnancy- I cant wait to feel like Pooh knowing what reason is behind it!   

Can anyone tell me if a 5 cell and a 7 cell is a good size embryo? This is the first transfer I've had and I've no idea if they are a decent size or not.  I am 29 in a week so I know I am lucky to have age on my side but unsure about my chances with the embies being that size? 

Hope everyone else is doing great, I must admit I didn't think I'd come back on here but it feels better already to be discussing things with ladies in the same boat (or there abouts). Take care all. xxxxx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi kyla, Dont worry about your embryos they are absolutely fine. Sounds like they are growing nicely. There are ladies on FF who have had a BFP from a lot less. How many days after egg collection did you have your transfer? I had a BFP on my very first ICSI with a 7 cell embryo. This 2WW is scary isnt it.     that we both get our BFP's.

    

Take care

Beckers x


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Beckers - I had my eggs removed on Friday 9th and the embies went in on Monday 12th. I took a test today    and got a BFP!  I'm not getting too excited though because isnt it true that the pregnol could show up as though you are pregnant still at this stage? I did a clear blue digital...


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

And Minie, sorry just getting to know everyone  .      all three of us get our BFP's.    

Beckers x


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Kyla- You have had the same as me -I had egg collection on 9th and transfer on 12th too. Surprised you got BFP on clearblue digital though. Not 100% sure but I think pregnol would be gone out of our system by now. What day did you take pregnol? I did a clearblue digital yesterday  and it was negative so my pregnol is definately out of me! 
On the over hand im not sure if it is possible for a BFP to show up on test??
Are'nt we terrible testing early -naughty us!  

Beckers x


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok I admit, I did a first response test on Sunday and it was negative, then yesterday I did a normal clear blue and it showed negative but DH was convinced there was a faded line (not sure if I could see it really) Today I did the digital one and it actually said Pregnant 1-2. I'll leave it a day or two now and try again then. Today would be day 8 after transfer so I guess I could be a week? Yes it is very naughty but I couldnt help it and DH doesnt help either!  x


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree -probably best for you to leave it a few days now because there is no way of knowing at this stage  if it is a real BFP or the pregnol. Good luck


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi ladies

sorry this is just going to be quick as knackered   

kyla and becker ots far too early - how naughty are you       

bisou - I was VERY tired at the start and would normally end up asleep on sofa by 7pm and every weekend I had an afternoon sleep. Its completely normal   

Im ok, getting bigger and got few twinges where I think I am stretching   xx

  to all xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Girls

Not long now until we meet... to all the newbies we are all meeting at the Bluebeckers in Chobham on 4th Aug 5 mins away from the nuffield so if your free be lovely to meet you. 

Kyla & Beckers you two cracked me up... reading your posts lastnight in bed on the ipod..... (we all do it) on the talk of Pregnyl i feel sicky again this morning so i was hoping it was out my system too but it can stay in you system for up to 10 days i read Grrrrrrrr Hope your both not going too mad, im in your boat too. "The Bonkers boat"

Thanks you every1 for my PUPO congrats and hope you all doing ok i will post a better one later getting dizzy & sicky with the computer screen        my embies are holding on tight xxx


----------



## Katii (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

Just popped by to see how everyone was...

Kyla and Beckers - Welcome and   for a BFP for you both

Maryclarey - Congrats on your BFP  

Bisou - Congrats!! excited for you  

Mini - try not to  stress to much on TWW   for a BFP for you

Always - hope tx goes well for you  

Hi to everyone else, hope your ok. Lots of       for everyone.

Katii xx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Minimate - sorry have come in quite late. Is there a meet happening? Please can you tell me the details?


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Girlies,

Always we are meeting up on 4th August at the Bluebeckers in Chobham about 5 minutes from the Clinic. Would be lovely to see you there xx

Mini - are you going totally     mad yet? Implantation is day 6 so Thursday is the day for you     . I think you are right Pregnyl can stay in the body for up to 10 days.

Kyla and Beckers you are so naughty!!     

Mellow - Any sign of her yet?

I'm just back from a lovely private scan, Jed is doing well and is 4 days bigger than thought so his EDD is now my birthday! He weighs 1lb 10oz ahhhhhhhhhh

Hope all you other lovely ladies are OK, looking forward to the meet in a couple of weeks time xxxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

How exciting that Jed is due on your birthday Shell - look forward to meeting him on 4th.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi ladies

Just a quick on as I'm at work.
Shell how exciting due on your birthday - will be the best present.

Still no AF - day 44 now!!!! Getting VERY frustrated - not worried as I know it's just my system settling down but so annoying!! Worst thing is is that if AF doesn't show by a about a week's time I have roughly worked out the dates and we would probably have to delay another month!! as DH is away in Vegas!! And I kinda need him around to make this work  so desperatly hoping she shows up in the next couple of day. Did have period pains last night so here's hoping!!

xxx love to all xxxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

oh Mellow how annoying!!!!!!        its comes real soon for you hun.   

Always the meet is at 6.30pm hope that is ok and all the other newbies can make it. 

Thanks Shell for letting Always know... but we both forgot the time lol 
Wow go little Jed 1lb 4oz.... bless him thats ya boy! 

Hope all the 2ww's are doing ok im going        already... just madness!!  all jabbers, those with lovely bumps & the patient waiters are ok too. 

Hi to every1 hope you all have a nice day xXx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi all

On my way to Woking for our follow-up consultation with Mr Brook. So if any of you ladies are there at 11am I may see u! 

Oh Mellow - how frustrating! When a lady on another thread was waiting for AF someone suggested wearing her best White knickers and White trousers cos she was bound to turn up then!!!!

Hi to the 2wwers and those with bumps - more of an update later.

Ellie blue x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Just a quickie - good luck Ellie - let us know how you get on! Thanks for teh advice - white linen trousers here I come!! xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mellow - White trousers and plan a romantic weekend in bed never fails!! xxxx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi All 
Just a quick drop in..
Had our screning bloods today at a GUM clinic at St Peters and so much quicker and easier. They done all the tests and more and it was £30 for a certificate for both of us.  Much easier on the pocket that the £240+ we would have been paying the ivf clinic tomorrow!.. so tomorrow we will go and collect our treatment plan and then start on the buserilin next Friday. Can not wait to just get starterd now!!
Having some reflexology tonight, hopefully that will help me along the way.
Will hopefully get along for the meet, is it for dh as well?

Take care xxx


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

I'm new to the Woking Nuffield site.  I had my 6 week scan this afternoon and we're over the moon as we saw a heart beat. 
Need to go back in a couple of weeks as they saw a 2nd tiny sac (although they couldn't see anything in it).  Just praying this one stays strong and healthy   

Michelle x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello ladies

thackm - congratulations on the BFP and seeing the heartbeat. that is great news and    that all goes well at the next scan.

always- thats great fror starting tx. my fingers will be crossed for you.   

I have to say I am going to be a bit of a party pooper as I know my Dh would not want to join us. And I don't want to put him in a situation that will make him uncomfortable talking about treatments etc.
But thats just me, and I would be more than happy if you wanted to bring your DH.

Mellow- pull out those white trousers   

Ellie- how did it go with the legend that is Mr Riddle  how are you and DH??

minnie- are you totally loco yet,      for that BFP for you hon


kyla and Beckers- Stay away from those clearblue's   

Hello Kattie, Olive, TJ hope you are all well   

and shell yay for little Jed due for your birthday.

afm. have suffered from some major sickness this morning and tired tired tired.Oh and I had a major cry ast night after watching a documentary on Dolphins, it was sad anyway but was sobing and DH was laughing at me which made me even madder and cry even more, so the hormones are starting to kick in.
But the next scan is getting closer and am getting scared again.   

well hope you are all well and nearly the weekend
x x x x x


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all,

This thread is moving so fast it's hard to keep up when just lurking !!

Mellow - Have you thought about an accupuncture session for AF ?  each time I have needed her to arrive to start treatment I have had a session and she usually shows about 24 hrs later. Hope she comes , I know how frustrating the waiting can get !

I cant even try to write personals as I havent read back over all the posts yet ( and have to leave in a mo as off to cinema) , but just wanted to say hi to everyone and say that I will post more when I get a chance. I still have over 2 weeks of tx left before thaw and it is dragging so badley.

For those of you who have done an FET did you ever worry about the thaw ?? I am totally obsessed with it and worried that the 2x 5 day blasts we have wont make it   .

Anwyay , love to all and I will have a mammoth catch up tomorrow

Claire xx


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Sorry no personals tonight (must get on here earlier!).  I was at Woking today for my scan (been stimming since last Thurs) and I'm having e/c on Friday morning! Bit quicker than I was planning but good news.  I am feeling very bloated and my ovaries feel like the size of tennis balls!  

Any of you lovely ladies going to be at Woking on Friday?

Back soon with personals.

Laura x


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi everyone,

hope everyone is doing well.

Minie - I am going to try to make the meet on the 4th, would be lovely to meet you all. but depends on whether DH will be back from work in time to look after DS. I'll let you know nearer the time. How are you getting on with your 2WW?  for your BFP 

Always - All ready to go!  Wishing you lots of luck for your tx.

Mellow - Any sign yet?  

Kyla - How are you getting on with the 2WW? Have you tested again?

we are off on a short holiday in our caravan tomorrow - coming back sunday. I will pop in again on monday at some point to see how you are all getting on. Thats my test day too- so will let you the result.

Take care and have a lovely rest of the week and weekend 

Beckers x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi ladies, back tonight with personals but just wanted to let those of you on 'AF Watch' know that she showed up this morning! YAY! Thanks for all your advice, I literally got out the white linen trousers to wear to work today and told DH to get ready for a romantic weekend and then this morning, there she was! 

Claire, thanks for advice on acupunture - typical I have it every week and then last two weeks haven't been able to go - would have defo brought it on sooner.

Yay - 21 days and counting - dear God please let us get fertilisation this time and then our lovely BFP! .

love to all and back later xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Yay for AF Mellow.  21 days and counting....

Enjoy your weekend Beckers

Hope all goes well tomorrow Laura - enjoy your toastie!

Hope all went well at your review Ellie.  We have ours next week so would be good to find out what to expect

It's the big day today for your embies Minie.  Hope the 2WW isn't driving you and the other two week waiters crazy

Hope everyone else is doing OK, whatever stage you are at x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr just did a massive post with personals for every 1 i could remember and lost it            so if i havent writen about you i had done lol

Thinking of everybody and really havent got time to write it all again V v annoying!!! 

     for all tose on the 2ww and to myself!! 

Mellow how funny with the trousers and romantic planned night love it.... roll on day 21   
Ellie hope you follow up went ok   

Tj im going        yep praying the  made it out of their shell and found a soft landing spot!! How r u?

My dh is dropping me off and picking me up for the meet but if any1's dh wants to come i also dont mind atall   

Still so so annoyed i lost my post lol 

cant believe its Fri tomorrow want it to go faster tho!!..... 
Shall recharge and post  tomoz night every 1 xXx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Good luck Laura xXx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi all!

Mellow - told you it would work!    You are on your way now!

Hello Thackm- well done on your BFP and your 6 weeks scan.  

Laura - good luck for EC tomorrow   

Hi always - the time will go so quick once you start DRing. Good luck   
beckers - have a lovely holiday and good luck for Monday OTD    

Kyla  - not long now til OTD for you as well   

bisou - I hope that the M/S has calmed down.   

minie - I hope that the 2WW is no driving you too mad    Hang on in there! 

Shell - Jed sounds a healthy little boy - and what a fab birthday you will have this year!   

ClaireMac - I haven't been fortunate to have any frosties myself but i am sure that everything will be fine with them.  

Hi to Olive, Lolly, PamK, Katii   

AFM-  thanks for asking about my follow-up appt. Mr Brook said that he was as disappointed with our failed cycle as we were. I have had the benefit (!) of a previous failure so we could do some comparisons, and although I produced more eggs this time I had exactly the same outcome as on LP with a different stimming drugs (ie AF started on day 11). He did think that we should try again and suggested some changes next time including upping the menopur, using gestone as well as cyclogest for luteal support and asking me to start taking a number of supplements (omega 3, Vitamin b complex, DHEA and baby aspirin). The rationle behind this was that the problem could be mainly due to egg quality rather than any implantation issues (he said I had a lovely lining   !) and so by trying to get me to produce as many eggs as possible whilst also boosting their quality we may have a better outcome. Lots to take in - I am off to buy shares in Holland and Barratt now although I don't think you can get DHEA there. Has anyone else been told to take this?

TJ -  I recommend that you think before hand about the questions you want the answers to. You could start by asking how they thought you responded to the drugs and what they thought about your embies, but for me to most important question was what would you do differently and what can I do differently next time? I have seen threads elsewhere on here that give a list of suggested questions, but I must admit that I have done so such reading on the whole issue since we first started last year I sort of knew what i wanted to know - if you see what I mean.   

Anyway I think we will wait until later in the year to start again (although they were happy for us to start again straight away). This is mainly cos it is recommended to do three months worth of supplements for them to have a real effect  and so we can save up. 

On a final positive note DH was successful at one of his job interviews last week and will be starting work at the beginning of Sept. so I want him to focus on this amd we will go again when he can take leave (after 3 months).

I also don't expect my DH to be there for the meet - I will be going straight from work so DH will pick me up (if I ask him nicely!!) 

Sorry for the long rambling post - have a lovely weekend all

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies

just a quick post before I go to bed.

Ellie: you sound very poitive about your and DH meeting with Mr brook. And i think it is very brave  and very wise of you to take the suupliment for as long as possible before you start. 
  that the meds do the trick and this tx leads to that beautiful BFP for you and DH
oh and Congrats to your DH on the JOB.  

minnie; how you doing? not too crazy I hope.
I will be in the office on Tuesday so if you are free perhaps we could meet up for that hot choco at costa.  

TJ- good luck for next week,   we shall be thinking of you and DH

Mellow- YAY for AF. white trousers, what a great idea.

Laura- good luck for tomorrow hon.    

thackm- have you already started to obsess about th next scan, im almost crazed thinking about mine.  

maryclarey- how are you hon not long to wait now.ooh its exciting


Hey to beckers, kyla, shell ( and Jed of course ) Olive ( and the two beans ) Clairmac and all you other lovely ladies.


night night x x x x x


----------



## Katii (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi All,

Sorry for the short post - I'm at work 

Ellie I have a code for Holland and Barrett 40% off online: HB7102E

Regarding egg quality I have read Royal Jelly and Bee Propolis is good for this, anyone tried it?

This is the post: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Hope everyone is doing well -


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning ladies, 

Mellow - so pleased AF has finally turned up, the romance and white trousers worked!! 20 days to go!!! 

Bisou - When is your next scan chick?

Mini -      hang in there honey

Ellie - I've not tried DHEA but I was on baby asprin, I will try and remember the list of vits that I took, we beleive that it gave me excellent egg quality given that I had 24 eggs they normally  say if you have too many eggs then they are not good quality but both ETs worked for me. 

Here goes:

Royal Jelly - 600mg
Co Enzyme q10
Vit C 1000MG
Selenium 800 mg
Pregnancy multi vit with folic acid
Omega 3 1000MG
Zinc 2 x 15 mg

Can't remember the rest will let you know if they come to me, also there is someone on here called angelbumps I know she took all the vits and got a BFP after a hard time. 

Laura - good luck today

Claire - Yes I worried about the thaw, I worried about everything and still do. We defrosted 4 of our frosties and all 4 thawed, I was convinced that we would have nothing to transfer. The main problem I had was that for FET my lining didn't get thick enough so we had to take progynova for an extra week and postpone ET. I spent hours googling thin linings and it turned out just fine after an extra week.

Sorry its short ladies, I must dash I am doing an interview at 9.30 for a book on IVF, apparently we have an interesting story to tell! Also my DH won't be coming on 4th but happy if anyones does want to attend? Are we going to have dinner there as we are meeting quite early? Jed likes food!!! Will let you know what happens in the interview later xxxx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello everyone! Hope you are all well. 

This is just a quick one as its my birthday and I'm about to be taken out by DH for a meal (no drinking for me)!

Ok, I am due to test on Monday for my p results but as you are all aware I have been naughty and tested throughout. The lines on the test have got darker and darker over the last couple of days so I can only assume this is a BFP really hope so! I have taken 11 tests to date!!! Nightmare I know...  

Does anyone know what the next step is? If I do get the final BFP on monday where do I go next with nuffield? I've never got this far before.


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi ladies


Shell-my next scan is Friday 30th Julky so only 1 week to go aaggggghhh.

i am good for food if everyone else is up for it.

kyla- you are naughty  happy birthday hon, lets hope it is the best birthday present ever.

If on Monday it is that lovely BFP then call woking and theyw will book you for your 6 week scan which will be 2 weeks later.

so fingers crossed hon. enjoy your evening

Hello katii, TJ, Olive, Mellow, Maryclaery, clairmac, thackm, always,, laura, ellie, minnie,   

hope I havn't missed any one out.
x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey all

I have been taking a back seat but keeping a beady eye on all ....


Kyla...happy  birthday chick and good luck for Monday.

Mellow, never thought id say it but Yay for AF!

Shell and Katii... i am taking your advice and have already been taking my pre preggers vitamins but going to be taking the additional ones too now xx

Ellie...massive post...well done... wish you all the best with your follow up appointment

Minnie and to all the others thinking of you all for your 2ww  

Tj i hope all ok with  you hun   

Laura40 hope it went ok this morning. 

Claire all the best for the thaw hun

Thackm congrats on the scan that must have been amazing .

Bisou bless you and the hormones.

Always... where's the GUM clinic? As our bloods are going to be  costing us about £200 at our GP's!!...

I had my pre assessment scan. (another one!!)...and all looked healthy, one thing ticked off the list!! My dp has his appointment at the clinic next week and the fist appointment is Aug 12th so all is progressing......but still toooosloooowww for me!!

Anyway wishing you all the best to anyone I've missed sorry.

Looking forward to meeting you on the 4th August... just one question... how are we going to know what we all look like??short of wearing a red carnation!!!

L


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

HI 
Cant stop long as need to get to bed, but Luvbun, there is one at St Peters hospital in Chertsey, but if you put GUM clinic in Goggle it should come up with a few. They were really good and texted us the next day with results and are sending the certificates in the post and it only cost us £30 for both of us. Good luck
Good luck to all and have a lovely weekend. 
catch up soon
xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi every1 

Hope the story interview went ok Shell, sounds cool im sure you can tell us more when we meet.

Bisou i would love to meet for a hot choc on tues sounds good how will i know its you? like wise lol i shall let you know what im wearing on the morning.

I know how will we know luvburn lol i think we just will... hopefully not long now   

Kyla      for your tsest to be the same for you,,,     you are funny testing everyday i dont know how i havent.

Beckers hope you ok      for you too. 

Im feeling a bit iffi today its the first day into the 2nd week and im really anxious     everyday... this 2ww is evil to ones mind!!

 to tj, mellow, piggie, olive, thackm, ellie, claire, lolly, laura, katii, always and every1 sorry if ive missed u out.   

Have  a good weekend all xXx


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well e/c went well yesterday and I got 7 eggs which was one more than they were expecting.  However this mornings news wasn't great, only one egg fertilised normally and 3/4 abnormally.  One was immature and they are hoping the remaining one will go on to divide.  Really gutted, hopefully my one little embie will be ok and divide ok for transfer on Monday morning.  Trying to stay positive as I know it only takes one, but will be heartbroken if transfer doesn't go ahead.

Minie, Kyla and everyone else on the 2ww, hope it's not driving you too mad, hopefully I can join you next week.

Hello to everyone else too and      to us all.

Laura


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

for monday Laura really hope your embie stays strong.....


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks Minie, can I ask a quick question, do I need to go with a full bladder for e/t? They didn't mention it but I did for my previous tx at a different hospital.

Thanks


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Laura - I didnt for my et. I just wanted to give you some hope, I only had 1 embryo that made it on my first cycle but had that transferred and it worked. It really does only take 1          its dividing well for monday

How is everyone? Sorry im awful at posting lately, so busy at work and tired.

  to all xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Laura - i didnt for mine either i actually went just before so i wouldnt worry.      

Hello olive u must be tired lately carring to bundles of joy!!


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks Minie and Olive.

Olive - thanks for telling me about your 1 embie.  I have heard alot on here it only takes one.  I suppose I'm more worried about getting a horrible call in the morning, so just       that my little one has made it through the weekend.  

Will let you know what happens tomorrow.

Laura


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

that you have good news tomorrow Laura x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

good luck today laura x x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck Laura xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Laura - thinking of that phonecall


----------



## Katii (Jul 9, 2010)

good luck Laura


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Thinking of you beckers & kyla           for your bfp's  & lAURA       for you embie XxX


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello everyone!spin

I got my   today       . Fingers crossed the embies stay where they are now!     

I am praying Beckers got what she wanted today too!! Really hope we all get some good news from you Beckers!      

Laura - Good luck, hope all goes well today!!  

Miniemate - How is it going? Not long for you now...  

Bisou and Luvbun - Thanks for the birthday wishes, hope you are both well.   

Shell - How did your interview go? Sounds interesting   

Ellieblue- Hope you're ok and you found lots of good vitamins to get your body ready for the next lot of treatment.   

Hello to everyone else, sorry its short but I am off out very shortly. Take care, xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Yay Kyla CONGRATULATIONS on your     soooooo good to see that on this site well done hunny!!!       

I am wondering girls....when are you due on your AF after your EC is it 28 days from your last AF as normal or different (hopefully not for 40 weeks due to being pregnant of course!!!!)? Im getting really nervous as each day passes but feel good, i have no symptoms so        my embies are there!!!

Bisou would you still like to meet for a drink tomorrow lunch time? Let me know what time is good for you im easy for when ever. Hope your ok. 

A big hello to everybody and hope your all happy XxX


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

E/t hasn't happened for me today sadly, got the call first thing this morning. Gutted and there have been lots of    . We'll have to see Mr Riddle at some point to discuss tx but that's it for us. It was our last chance.

Laura


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Laura im so sorry hun   for you & DH x


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh Laura big hug for you  , thinking of you both xx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all    sorry not posted for a  while have been thinking of you and trying to read the posts to catch up with everyone.

Laura I am so sorry tohave read your news this evening hun, big hugs  to you. I hope you find comfort in DH and your DS at this time - stay close to one another.
Kyla - many congratulations
Beckers - thinking and    for you

Will write more soon hope you are all well!
Love Maryclarey x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

So sorry Laura xx

Kyla - many congrats on your BFP!!! Fingers crossed for you Beckers xxx

More later - thanks for the advice on the vits and supplements.

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words.

Kyla - congratulations - it's good to hear some good news today.

Laura


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh laura I am so sorry honey about your news. try to stay strong, we are all thinking about you.    

Minnie- I am still up for that hotchoc tomorrow, but i have quite a busy morning so can we say possibly between 1-2pm. thats if i can get my head out of the toilet long enough to enjoy the lovely chocolate.   I will let you know what i am wearing in the morning.
Congrats Kyla, that is wonderful news, I am so vry happy for you and DH.    

Hello to all you other lovely ladies. i am off to bed now after a dreadfull day of feeling dreadful and almost like a zombie.
x x x x x


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to Kyla - amazing news   

Hope you had good news today Beckers   
So so sorry for you and your DH Laura - sending you both lots of     

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Thats fine Bisou shall see you later, hope your not feeling too dreadful


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Laura so so sorry to hear your news. My heart goes out to you - I know how devastating it is to go through the whole cycle and not get that little embie back in. Thinking of you honey.

Kyla - wonderful news so happy for you!  congrats honey

Will be back later with a longer post.
I am defo planning on coming on the 4 but may only be able to stay for an hour or so - it's my sister in law's birthday and I am due there for dinner. so won't stop and eat but defo coming for a drinky as can't wait to meet you all! xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning ladies...

Laura      so sorry my love sending you lots of virtual     

Kyla - Congratulations on your BFP honey 

Mini - are you totally       yet? No symptoms really is a good thing!

Bisou / Mini - enjoy your hot chocolate, sorry that you are suffering with sickness Bisou, I've never been sick with my pregnancies and its strange to say really wish I had been I think it would be reassuring!! 

TJ - How are you getting on honey? Ready for the new season? I can't wait!! Although still battling with DH about Jed being a Loyal Royal or a silly Forest fan! 

Mellow - Really looking forward to seeing you on 4th. 

Shall we do a list of who is coming next week? I will be the large one! Please post if you are coming, if there are a lot of us I am happy to book a table? 

xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Please put me down for the 4th. Ooh i can't wait. i think we should all just head for shell. she will be he most obvious.   


As for Jed being a forest fan, well i cant allow this. I am originally from leicester and big big rivalrey with the nottingham boys. so i say go for the royal's yay.

hello to all you other`lovely ladies. hope you are all well.
x x x x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Bisou - I'm defo easy to spot now!     If anyone is on ******** and wants to PM me their name, I'm happy to add you so you can see what I look like so we can find each other next week!!, thank you for another excellent readon for Jed to be a Royal, DH doesn't stand a chance Forest fan my   !! xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

a tree for an emblum. thats naff.


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Back from holiday.... Just had a very quick flick through and there is loads for me to catch up on. So I will have a good read tonight and do personals.
Not good news for me Im afraid. AF arrived on friday( typical -just an hour after we got to caravan site) but still managed to have a good break. So unfortunatly it's a  for me. Phoned Woking  yesterday to let them know and arranged review for early octoberso will probally do another ICSI around November/December time, feel like i want to leave it a while to lose a little weight and get really healthy for next go.

Back later for a proper catch up....

Beckers x


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Beckers!     Totally gutted for you. It's good to hear your staying focused though. Last time it all went wrong for me I did just that, got myself trim and fit again ready for the next go. I wish you all the luck for next time! 

Miniemate - How is it all going with you? Have you caved yet? When is you   over?

Laura - So sorry to read your news, thats such a shame. Hope you are ok soon. xxx    xxx

Thanks to everyone for your kind words over the last couple of days. I have my first ever baby scan on August 11th at 3.30 where I think I will find out if I have one or two that have implanted.   for two but of course will be over the moon for one healthy little one too.xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Im gutted for you Beckers, glad you managed to have a nice break away.  for you & dh. x

I havent caved yet *Kyla *  ive been good.... i may test 1 day early so ill be with my dh as its due monday & he'll be working!!!  

I met the lovely *Bisou* today as she randomly works in my Village, had a hot choc and ivf baby chat. Cant wait to meet you all.

*Shell* im up for eating so count me in the grub list. Hope your feelling good & im sure you not going to be hard to find!  I was saying to Bisou today that your the Mummy on here lol  x

Hello TJ, Luvbuen, ellieblue, piggie, thakhm, laura, maryclarey, olive, katii, lolly, claire & all..... the sky is beautiful tonight.

Im keeping myself busy (trying), making sure i have fun/busy filled days as im off my main work now (summer holidays). This 2ww is harder than i thought. Dh & I's emotions are in no-mans land we donnt know wether to be excited or  its completly  !!!! yay 2moro i can say it Thursday 2moro!!!

Glad you can make the 4th *Mellow* even for an hour it'll be lovely to meet you x

Right im off to my bath now. Night everybody & hope every1s ok.  x


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

hi everyone,

  Kyla on your BFP    Wish you all the best.

Laura- I was so sorry to hear your news  Hope you are ok.

ellieblue - Your review sounds like it went well, good luck for your next go     im having one in october after 3 BFN's so am just intrigued to know what baby aspirin actually does. Is that something that WN told you to take? Also what does gestone do? 

Bisou - For morning sickness I thoroughly recomend those accupressure bands that you put on your wrists -they are for travel/morning sickness and you can get them from boots or most chemists. I had severe sickness with DS and felt better almost instantly when I put these on. Infact dont know how I would have coped without them -there great!

Minie- Not too long now... roll on monday.    

Hi to TJ, Katii, Olive, Mellow, Mareyclary, Clairmac, Thackm and always. Hope I havent missed anyone out.

Hope everyone is ok.

Beckers x

PS - To all who have BFP's -what make of vitamin's did you take through tx. I have been on zita west vitamins and her oil capsules(cant remember exact name) on all my cycles. Just wondering if I need a change? If anyone has any other  tip's they will be greatly appreciated 

Bye for now


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Beckers     , so sorry honey. My understanding is the asprin helps if you have a thin lining, I was on it for my 2nd cycle because the lining was slow but first cycle was it was fine. Some reports say it helps implantation some say it hinders because the blood is too thin. I think Gestone is extra progesterone if you bleed early after ET? 

As for Vits etc, I did everything by the book, I'm a bit anal like that! 2-3 litres of water from day one of cycle, 1 litre of milk from DR, no processed foods, booze etc etc, no caffeine. I scroll back and post the vitamins that I took. I don't know if it made any difference but I did get BFP on both cycles so would do it again. 

Mini - Well done for not testing, its so hard isn't it! I don't mind being the Mummy on here! Not to keen on this thing on the news today about the amount of weight you should put on in pregnancy? I put on 2 stone in the first 4 months! Have p'md you xx

Bisou - Someone said ginger biscuits are meant to help morning sickness? Hope you feel better soon.

Kyla - waiting until 11th August will seem longer than the 2ww!     for a heartbeat or 2.

Better do some work I suppose    xxx


----------



## Flossy112 (May 17, 2010)

Morning everyone

I was hoping that I could join this thread, I have been lurking for a while and have been in contact with Mellow regarding NHS funding – 
who has been a little star and helped me no end!

I rang the WN yesterday who confirmed that our funding has been approved (cue little dance) and that they have a bit of backlog of applications, 
due to staff on annual leave, so we should hear in the next 10 days when our first apt is – but they said they thought it would be Oct.

I am looking forward to getting to know you all, congratulations to everyone who has recently got a BFP, big hugs for those that haven’t and 
good luck to everyone else.  When I found out that we needed to have IVF (following 2 ectopics in 12 months) I was petrified but am so glad I 
stumbled across this site – your compassion, humour & experiences have replaced the fear with anxiety & huge hope.

Sorry for lack of personals 
Flossy  xx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning ladies!
The trains are messed up this morning going into Waterloo so I have time for a quick post.

Shell - thanks for organising the meet up. I will be there! What is the consensus about having OH there? I am not on ******** but think I remember what Mellow looks like. Otherwise I will Pm you my details.

Flossie - welcome! You will find the ladies on here very supportive of each other.

Beckers - I am sorry to here about your BFN. Shell is right on what baby aspirin and gestone do. I have specifically asked for extra luteal support next tx cos like you I bled before OTD and I want to rule this out as an issue.

Hi to everyone else - more later. Train is nearly at the station!

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Katii (Jul 9, 2010)

Morning Ladies,

*Laura* and *Becker* - so sorry to hear your news 

*Kyla* - congrats to you 

*Mini* - hope your not going too 

*Shell* - I should be able to come on the 4th 

*Flossy* - welcome!, glad you came to join us 

*Ellie* - I hope the trains are better later, I have to go to clapham junction later! 

Hi to Bisou, Olive, Mellow, TJ, Claire and everyone else (sorry if I missed you) 

I've been feeling a bit down this week, my birthday is this weekend and I don't really feel like celebrating.

Was going to tell DH to cancel anything he had planned but then felt like I couldn't do that to him, he's probably been working out what to do for ages and don't want him to think I don't appreciate him. 

Trying to keep my mind off thinking about it, glad i'm at work! (surprised I can say that!)


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey all,
Sorry I have been awol... things here have been manic..
poor dog has been really sick- she has had campalobacter again    so have had to be really careful with hygiene -

Sorry I can't do personals - but to suffice to say I hiope you are all well - and sorry for Laura and Becker   
R x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Sorry been so long  

laura and becker - sorry to hear your news   

katii - glad you are finding work a distraction, sorry your not in the mood to celebrate. Its understandable to feel down, listen to your body and do what it tells you 

shell - where is a bump picture? What doppler do you have? I still cant find the babies heartbeat with mine, im trying not to worry   

flossy - welcome to the group 

bisou - how you feeling?

Sorry its been so long, so tired and busy at work. Im ok, have 20 week scan a week today and really need the reassurance. I hate not knowing everything is ok in there and still feel so cautious. My dp is so positive and doesnt understand how scared I feel. I am not sure if I have felt them move yet and it is worrying me. How far along were you ladies when you felt something? I keep trying to be positive and am growing nicely so am trying to focus on this.
Sorry for moan just want to feel less worried    


  to all xx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Am loving the bump pic Olive.

I'll be there on 4th too!  Looking forward to meeting you all properly x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning - on the train again hoping that I actually get into work on time this morning and not half an hour late like yesterday!

TJ - forgot to ask yesterday how the follow up meeting went?

Hope everyone has a lovely day!

Ellie Blue x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning girlies, 

Olive - I know exactly how you feel, I can't relax either, every day I am so anxious, had a major panic this morning because he didn't have his early morning wiggle! I felt him for the first time at 16 weeks but not regularly until about 19 weeks. I am sure you will start to feel movements soon? Do you have an anterior placenta? I have and it can muffle a lot of movements, sometimes DH can see my tummy moving and I can't feel anything! 

I have the Hibebe doppler, used it this morning during my mini breakdown! It may be different with 2 on board but I would say to put the gel about 1cm below your bellybutton and to the left or right (jed is always on the left) and move it very slowly, if you hear banging then it is the babies kicking, a swooshy sound is the placenta, if you get the swooshy sound then the heartbeat will be very close, move the doppler by a couple of mm at a time around the placenta area and you will hear the heartbeat like a train (it will be a bit quieter than the midwifes doppler). If you need me I am here honey, people think I am odd for not being able to think too far forward because I am so worried all the time.... hence no ticker or bump photos! I have got bump photos so might pluck up the courage at some point! 

Ronstar - hope your doggie is feeling better soon, must be horrible with a poorly dog and little N too xx

Katii - sorry you are feeling so low, hope you can try and have a good birthday, will be thinking of you. Look forward to meeting you on Wednesday xx

Ellie - DH's are more than welcome, to date I don't think any of us are bringing them but if yours fancies coming along then it would be great to see him. 

Flossie - welcome honey.

Mini - glad we have found **.

So far on Wedneday I think there are 7 of us (10 if we include Jed and Bisou's twinnys!)

Me
Mini
Bisou
Mellow
Ellie
TJ
Katii.

Sending lots of love to everyone  else, if anyone else wants to come along please post and I will book a table on Monday xxxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning ladies


I have not been on for a couple o days as i have been suffering a little with ms.

Olive- you look so beautiful.

Shell- I know what you mean about the tickers and pictures, i am terrified to jinx myself by posting one.

Minie- it was great to see you on Tuesday I really enjoyed meeting you. 

ellie- you are so brave to be using the trains everyday, it would drive me nuts.

Ronstar- how are you and the family. big hugs to your doggy  

becker- i am so sorry hon, be strong and lots of PMA    

Katii- big big hugs for your birthdaythis weekend, try to enjoy yourself  

Flossi- welcome honey. you wilkl love all the ladies on here, they are o supportive, i would not have managed to stay sane if not for them  

kyla- are you    yet.   

hello Tj- hope you are well  

hello to always, laura  ,

afm, I have my 8+4 scan this afternoon and I am so so so so so so scared. I just keep thinking that its all going to go so wrong.
But dh is positive. I know i wont be until i have seen all is well with both of them. but as olive recently said to me. we are trying to be strong and think 1 would be lovely, 2 would be amazing and none, well i dont need to say anymore.
have had really bad ms all day wednesday, but managable. lots of niggly cramps and af sort of feelings and dizziness.

But had my graduation ceremony yesterday at Rochester Cathedral. I am now a graduate Civil Engineer. I felt so wonderful in my gown, and trying not to fall flat on my face in front of 400 people. But it helped take my mind off the little tadpoles.


x x x x x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

TJ- i forgot to ask how it went on Wednesday??


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Bisou - Ms is a really good sign as indicates lots of hormones and I had af pains its your uterus stretching. Really            for you and hope all goes well. Deep breathing


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good Luck Bisou, thinking of you this afternoon                    xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Olive - meant to ask if you are going to find out the flavours next week? Any luck with the doppler? My guess is 2 girls! xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

shell - havent tried yet, thanks for info though. No we are not going to find out flavours, we have waited 5 years so another few months wont make any difference. My dp thinks 2 girls and he would be chuffed with that! I would like a boy but will be happy with healthy babies.    xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies

well I have just gotten back from woking. after having to wait 1.5 hours as dh was stuck on theM25. so i was about ready to explode by the time it was finaly time to go in ( after letting two couples go ahead of me).

They are still both there. and doing well. they are now almost the same size so am really please. have been discharged from wn now, and a bit apprehensive about the nhs, but have already booked in with the m/w for 10 days time. so really excited`at that.

can anyone tell me what will happen at the first booking in appointment?

hello to all you lovely ladies


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Bisou - I knew it would be ok,       thats great news. I was apprehensive about the nhs but they have been ok. The first app is very boring and all paperwork. They just take a background on your families, take the measurements with you Woking gave you. Soooo happy for you, welcome to the twinnie club xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Bisou - so so so pleased for you honey, it is scary when you are discharged from WN! As Olive said booking is apt is a bit boring, lots of paperwork, make sure you know which hospital you can't to have bubbas in they will complete the hospital paperwork. They will take some blood, wee sample, blood pressure and the worst bit weigh you! 

Olive - you are so patient, we were desperate to know but as you say what difference will a couple more months make. Are you having the babies at 37 weeks? 

XX


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

shell - dont know, I have consultant at 20 week scan and that is 1 of my questions, making list at the moment. I believe every hospital does different. Its interesting how places vary, on my first app they just asked me my weight, no blood, no wee or blood pressure    maybe mine was just c**p    xx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Good Evening Ladies,

It's Friday!  Hope you are all looking forward to your weekends, especially you Katii.  Happy Birthday and hope you are feeling better about your weekend now.

Shell - one week and a day!  So looking forward to the start of the season.  Will you have to pay extra for a bigger seat soon?!!  I also seem to recall that Piggie and Luvbun said they may be able to join us on Wednesday.  Really looking forward to meeting everyone properly

Bisou - a tree for an emblem indeed!  You really made me chuckle!  Thank you for asking about my review and hope you and the twinnies are doing well

Minie - not long to go now sweets.  Hope you have a chilled out weekend.  Will be logging on to see how you are getting on.

Welcome Flossy, and hi to everyone else

Ellie Blue - thanks also for thinking of me.  DH and I had a fantastic meeting with Mr Brook, very positive.  Basically said that he was disappointed that he had to meet with us again, but very confident about our chances next time.  They currently have over a 50% (!!!) success rate and we were just one of the unlucky ones.

He's keeping me on LP but maxing my Stimms to 450ml from the start.  Also suggested Omega 3, baby aspirin, acupuncture plus all the usual lifestyle things - high protein, low carb diet, low caffeine and no alcohol.  Must admit I have fallen off the wagon in a big way, but can be a pretty determined person so back on the healthy living shortly.

We have decided to go again as planned in September, so will be DR through October and to be honest, we can't wait!

Anyhoo, enough of my ramblings.  Have a good weekend all xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks ladies

i feel a little better now. but know still a long way to go. but gutted have to wait until 12+ weeks fornext scan so we said we may get private one done ourselves.
shell where do you go for yours

cant wait to see you guys ( except olive,maybe another time hon. )

x x x x


----------



## Flossy112 (May 17, 2010)

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome and the  , I'm looking forward to getting to know you all better.

Olive - that is a great bump picture  

Bisou - congratulations on your graduation and really pleased the scan went well - busy week for you, you must be glad its the weekend!

TJ Royals - 50%, that's incredible - I really hope that next time you are part of that statistic

Shell - I'm with you on the whole jinxing thing, I wouldn't post on this board until I knew the funding was secure. My DH thinks I am a bit   at times. 

Katii - Happy birthday 

Ellie - trains in the heat, you are brave

AFM - I am currently surrounded by 60 very pink cupcakes.  I've organised a baby shower/afternoon tea on Sat afternoon for a friend who is expecting her 2nd girl in 6 weeks.  Her and her hubby were very supportive when we had our ectopics, kept an eye on DH when I was in hospital, plus are very supportive re the IVF - its the least we can do.  

DH isn't very happy with me as I won't let him 'try' one  

Hi to everyone else and hope you all have a good weekend
xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Gosh it's been a busy few days on here , I never seem to get the chance to have a good catch up !

Olive - Lovely piccie hun x

Bisou - Congrats and I'm glad scan went well

Flossy - Havent had a chance to join in with the welcomes , so welcome ! Good luck with your cycle. I too have had an ectopic and cant even imagine how it must feel to have had 2   .

AFM , well I had my lining scan today and am at 11.3 mm so it's all go for transfer next Friday so please keep everything crossed for us that our frosties make it through the thaw   .  I did get very emotional though when I was told that Mr Riddle will not be around for the transfer and so will have Mr C. It's not that I doubt Mr C's ability , it's just I have had Mr R both here and at Frimley throughout all we have been through and also have had discussions about having both embies put back (if they thaw) and dont fancy going through it all again with someone else   . I'm sure it's just me being silly !

Anyway , have a lovely weekend all and fun at your meet up next week.

Love Claire xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning ladies, 

TJ - Will defo need a bigger seat, John M might charge me for 2! Will add Piggie and Luvbun to the list, so sorry I missed you off girlies, I only read back a few pages should have gone further but am a bit lazy! 

Olive - isn't it funny how it varies so much, I got told off by the midwife for not registering until after 12 weeks because she needed my blood tests earlier! Sound like she didn't and she was just being mean! I wish they asked me my weight I could have told a little fib! Good luck with the consultant next week, hope they give you all the answers and hopefully they will let you have them at 37 weeks xxxx

Claire - that is a fantastic lining honey. Can understand your disappointment after everything you have been through, Mr Curtis did my EC and both my ET's and he really is lovely.     for a sucessful thaw for you xxx

Flossy - So glad Im not the only supersticious one my DH thinks I am bonkers! 

Bisou - I live just outside Reading so had my scans at the Berkshire Independent Scanning cenre in Twyford. They are really really lovely there. So pleased it went well for you yesterday xx

Minie - Thinking of you      good luck if you test tomorrow xxx

Piggie and Luvbun so sorry for missing you, I will add you to the list xxxxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Moning Woking Gang 
  
  Well i took a hpt this morning with mt DH & its a BFN, not happened  for us. Thank you for all you support and i wish you all the luck with  all your tx & your dreams to come true. 
  We are going to book a getaway holiday to a tropical island for when my dh finishes a couple of jobs. Lots of   & up & down. 
  
  Shall see you all on weds i hope xXx


----------



## Flossy112 (May 17, 2010)

Oh Miniemate I am so sorry, sending you lots of  , life is very unfair sometimes.
Thinking of you and DH xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh minie i am really sorry honey. 
try to be strong and we are all thinking about you.  
x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

minie and dh   so sorry    xx


----------



## Katii (Jul 9, 2010)

Mini I'm so sorry, big   for you and dh

I've not had a great time this weekend, started my b'day crying.  

Dh was very sweet, I told him I couldn't help it, while people were wishing me a happy b'day on ******** we should have been announcing we were having a baby. I feel like I'm going  

Dh tried not to plan anything to big, thought I'd just like family around so got his parents and my parents round. Funny that my favourite gift was a hug from my dad  ^


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Katii -    Its so difficult and sadly nothing can help. If you need to cry, cry listen to your body and everyone is there for you. If you need to talk just message me anytime    xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh Minie I am devastated for you, this IVF business is so hard sending you and DH lots of    and   . Holiday to somewhere hot with lots of cocktails sounds like what is needed honey xxx

Katii -   to you too honey, its so hard but I promise it does get easier over time don't let anyone rush you grieve in your own time xxx PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Minie - So sorry hunny   

Katii - Sending some    your way to , it's so hard . Hope you manage to enjoy the rest of your day x

xx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh Minie I'm so sorry to read your news, I felt so sure it was going to work for you. It is so dissapointing after all the effort and the waiting - my heart goes out to you hun. Look after yourself. You both def need a lovely holiday somewhere gorgeous    Love Pear xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Minie -I am so sorry to hear your news today.    for you. I was so sure this was going to work for you-you are so young. You should still test tomorrow-there is still a chance! 

beckers xx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Katii - please stay strong.  My only ever BPF was back in 2004 and the OTD was my birthday.  Birthdays haven't been the same for me since but it does get easier I promise you

Minie - so so sorry to hear your news.  As Beckers said there is still a chance tomorrow.  Life can be so cruel.  Hope you find the strength to join us on Wednesday.  Sending you lots of      xxx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Big hugs for you minnie really sorry hun i hope you and your dh can find a comfort together, good luck with the holiday plans i hope it will give you both a break chick  xx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh No Minie i felt for sure it'd work for you. Ever since i met you at WN i've felt i had to see your journey through so i've been coming on here crossing my fingers for you. Make sure you go for the follow up appt, they make you feel better and it does help to talk about it. You should still do another test tomorrow just to make sure, its test day for a reason....

Holidays are a great way to make things look better, its what my DH and me always do after treatment. 

Massive hug to you hun xx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Just logged on to see Minie's news. I am so sorry - like a lot of the other ladies I was convinced it would happen for you. You and your DH have been through so much and you have kept positive throughout. A holiday wil do you the world of good. Take care - hope to see you this week.

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Shell

Not sure if you have put me down for the get togther on the 4th, but i would like to come.

Thank you 

Lucy


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Luvbun - you are on the list honey xx

What time suits everyone best? Shall I book a table for 6.30 so we can arrive in dribs and drabs after then? I will book the table in the name of Mrs Friends!! 

Mini     

Katii


----------



## Flossy112 (May 17, 2010)

6.30 works for me and love the name!

For those of you who don't know the area or the restaurant, there is a car park behind the restaurant but it looks like you are about to drive down a narrow alleyway.    There are loads of spaces, but it won't appear that way from the road!  The restaurant is next to the church.

Looking forward to meeting you all
xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Table booked for Mrs Friends


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi to everyone,

Minie/Katii - Hope you are ok  
Bisou - Congratulations on you scan...great news.

shell, bisou and olive - Just a quick question if thats ok.... I was wondering what brand of vitamins/supplement you took. I need to get taking some in time for my next tx and literally spent hours on internet comparing different ones and still dont know   Whatever you guys took obviously works!

Beckers x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for booking the table Shell!

I will be coming straight from work  - getting off the train @ Woking.  Will anyone else be travelling by public transport? Is there a bus from woking to chobham or is it best to get a taxi? DH will be picking me up afterwards.

I would also be interested in the brands of supplements - there is so many it is confusing to know whether you are taking the best ones. A topic for conversation on Wednesday perhaps?

Big hugs to Katii and Minie xx

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Minnie I'm just so sorry to hear your news honey lots of love to you and DH
Katii big hugs for you honey
Hi to everyone else - I'm so sorry I haven't been on much been so busy - will be back tomorrow night when I have a bit of time for personals, but have been popping on to see how you all are.

Ellie - I am happy to come and pick you up from the station - just let me know what time you get in. i will PM you my car details and mobile etc... let me know if you want me to come and get you honey.

I will defo be there for the meet up - can't wait to see you all - but as I said will need to shoot off about 7.30/8 ish and won't be eating as have a birthday dinner to get to.

I have a meeting at Nuffiled this week and should be down regging next week - all of a sudden I am really nervous and a bit tearful as I just so want to get a good phone call the day after egg collection this time.

see you all later and back for personals tomorrow xxxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Mellow

If it is not too much bother for you I'd appreciate it! Send me a PM 

Many thanks

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi ladies

minie & katii -   hope you are both ok.

ellie and becker- I was on the usual 4ug folic acid, and some baby asperin. but when I went to wn for my consult, the nurse suggested I have the blood test for MTHFR blood deficiency and It came back positive so they upped my folic to 5mg, pyridoxin ( vit B6) baby asperin and then 20mg of clexane ( heperin- blood thinner ) as the deficiency meant i lacked B6 and folic naturally, which also makes my blood clot so each month my lining was not very welcoming. and we truly believe it has helped.

I am not saying you should have the test done, i had had 3 m/c in 4 years so it was recomemnde to me. But for me it is quote worrying as it can lead to fetal abnormalities.   

hello to everyone else i hope you are`all well


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girlies,

Beckers and Ellie - the vits I took were from Holland and Barrett mainly just used to buy lots of different pots. Be careful with selenium because lots of them come with added Soya and soya isn't great for fertility, H&B do have one without Soya. The medicines that I took / still take for this cycle were:

Metformin (for PCOS)
Baby Asprin (still take until week 32)
Fragmin (still inject until week 34)
Prednisilone
Then the usual progynova for FET and cyclogest. 

Like Bisou I have also had 3 m/c's hence the added drugs. Last cycle I got a bfp without the added drugs but sadly had another m/c. 

I will have a look and see if I have any of the vits left, if I have I will bring them along for you all tomorrow. 

Really looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow, will get there as close to 6.30 as I can, I love about 45 / 50 mins away so hoping the traffic will be kind to me! xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning Ladies  

I have some bad news about tomorrow night  , i cant stay for dinner as i have to now pick DH up from gatwick airport for 8-8:15pm.  so i can only stay for a couple of drinks. grrrrrrrrrrrrr.

so i will, like shell try to get there as close to 6:30 as poss.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Woking Nuffield Ladies

I was hoping you wouldnt mind me intruding on your board.  I could really do with a little advise if you dont mind.  I am just about on my 2ww but I havent booked any time off work for the 2 weeks after ET and I am beginning to worry that maybe I should be just staying home and relaxing.  My work does involve some driving around to see people although I have tried to keep my visits to a minimum I am concerned now that maybe I should have booked the more time off.  What do you think?  Is there any reason I should be laid up at home for 2 weeks - will that really make a difference?  I kind of think that if it is going to work it is going to work........ and a little driving and work wont do much harm??  

Any advise would be very much appreciated.

Thank you
DD


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Bisou - nasty DH needing picking up from the airport    

Daisydee - welcome, good luck with your 2ww it really is torture! Personally I took a week off with both of my cycles, spent 3 days after ET taking it easy and then doing normal day off things for the other days. 

I don't think it makes much difference either way but I would do the same again as it worked for me! Good luck with whatever you decide to do xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi DaisyDee


Hello and welcome.   Good luck for your 2ww

I took the majority of the two week wait off and did the same as Shell. a few days relaxing and then just pottering around. And i would also do it for another time.

but it is down to the person as the clinic told me that it was fine to resume things as normal.

x x x x x


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Welcome Daisy - I am hoping to have ET on Friday and have just taken the day off then back to work on Monday. I personally need the distraction so the time goes as quickly as possible !  I will take it pertty easy though.

Everyone else - Have a fab time meeting each other tomorrow night , I will be there in spirit if not in person ( with thaw on Thursday I would be lousy company !)

Claire x


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry i'm a blow out for tomorrow night my DH is on a double and i don;t want to leave my dog all day and all evening. Hope your girls have fun ! xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hope you all have fun tomorrow, sorry I cant make it just too far. 

Daisy - I had et on Friday so had day off and went back to work on the Monday. Both times it worked for me, it really is a personal decision. The clinic said its fine aslong as not strenuous. I just made sure I didnt do anything that would make me think 'I shouldnt have done it'

  to all xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome Daisy - good luck for your 2WW. As the other have said it is down to what you think is right for you. I went straight back to work the day after ET but next time I will probably want to take the time off or as much as I can - but that is just me. 

Piggi - sorry we won't see you tomorrow. Perhaps catch up another time?

Bisou - for making you pick him up at Gatwick I hope your DH is bringing you a nice present from his travels!

Bisou/ Shell - thanks for the advice on the supplements. So far most of mine are Boots "3 for 2 offer" including their "Mum to be plus" multivitamin. I am also taking extra Folic Acid, Vit C and Zinc, Omega 3 and 6 and Vit B Complex. I will look at the Selenium in H&B and do want to order some DHEA. I don't have a problem with m/c - just no BFP in the last 3 years of trying so I am not sure whether the additional stuff you were taking is really that suitable for me. I will try Baby Aspirin though.


Have a good evening all - and see some of you tomorrow night at Blubeckers!

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Daisy - afraid I dont honestly know the answer to your question, I went by the advice of Woking who said no horseriding/swimming/running etc but pottering about doing ordinary things is apparently fine. Good luck and try not to worry.  

bisou/shell -Thank you for your advice re: the vitamins etc. i think i'll just get some pregnacare multivitamins or marilyn glenville. Like Ellie i think i'll also take DHEA,as I took it on all my previous cycles.

sadly I cant come tomorrow night as DH is at work and will not be back in time to look after DS-it would be too late by the time I got to you. Hope you have a good time.

Beckers x


----------



## Maebug (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I have been watching this board for a while and have finally plucked up the courage to join FF. I hope you don't mind me joining your group.

DH and I are under Mr Riddle at Woking Nuffield and had our first round of treatment in May unfortunately we were not successful, so we are going to have another go either this month or in September.

My DH is being very positive but I am feeling v scared and apprehensive. I do feel more confident in what to expect the second time round, but am still anxious.

I am currently only taking folic acid and drinking my 2  litres of water a day, plus eating healthy. Is there anything else I can do that might help us achieve a BFP?

Thank you,
MB


----------



## Katii (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Unfortunately I won't be able to come tomorrow. 

I have a terrible sore throat and have been ill over the past few days. 

I don't want to make anyone ill, so better to stay away.

Wish I was well  

Big hello to Daisy and Maebug, welcome, Ladies here are lovely!!


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome Maebug - I am sorry to hear your last treatment failed. You will find lots of support through FF to help you when you decide to try again xx

Katii - hope you feel better soon xx

Beckers - sorry you can come this evening. Can I ask you where you got your supply of DHEA from? I do need to order some soon.  They have featured it in today's Metro as the vitamin that could boost fertility for ladies going through ivf ( which I already knew) 

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Beckers - I meant "can't come this evening" - stupid iPhone keypad!!

Ellie


----------



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone - Thank you so much for all your replies and the warm welcome. I guess when it comes down to it its a matter of just being sensible and taking things easy.  I am going to see if I can try to work a little from home,  although I wont be able to avoid having to go out to a few appointments. I work/live not that far from Nuffield so its not too bad.  Take care everyone

Have a good day today 
Luv DD x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Katii - hope you feel better soon. 

Piggie - sorry you can't make it, would have been lovely to see you again.

DaisyDee - you are more than welcome to join us this evening, we are meeting for the first time at 6.30 at Bluebeckers in Chobham, some of us are oldies on this board some new to the board. Would be great to see you. 

Olive - Is your scan today? Good luck x

Maebug - Good luck for your next cycle    for a different result for you. 

See you all this evening xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys 

Thank you for all your posts, feeling rubbish still but we have booked a trip to Koh Samui for 2 weeks..... so have a little somthing to look forward to. Hope every1 is ok and shall write nice personals soon but untill then i shall see most of you tonight. XxX


----------



## Maebug (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you for the warm welcome.

It is so nice to chat to others who are going through the same process as me and DH.  

I am fortunate that work is very understanding and that we also only live about 15 mins away from Woking Nuffield. Mr Riddle has been lovely, and we are hoping he will be available to carry out our EC and ET this time - we had Mr Curtis last time. 

DaisyDee I took one week off work during my 2WW and took the advice from the team at Woking Nuffield ie no swimming or anything too strenuous.  Try not to worry, easier said than done I know and good luck.  

Take care everyone.
Luv MB x


----------



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Maebug, all the very best for you next tx.

I would have loved to join you this evening but we already have some plans with neighbours.  Enjoy your evening and hopefully I can join you for the next meet up.

Minimate - your holiday sounds wonderful - be great to relax and get away from things.  I found that a holiday really helped me - as you say something to look forward too.

Big thunderstorm out there now......keep dry this evening ladies.  Have fun x

Take care
DD


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Really quick question ( although not sure you will get it as all hopefully having a knees up at the pub !) but for anyone who has done an FET can you tell me when I will get phonecalls ?

The thaw is happeing tomorrow with transfer on Friday ( a number of people have suggested it's a bit odd to wait overnight ??) and I am just wondering when I will get any calls to see if they have been successful. I have 2x 5 day blastos.

The clinic is closed now so cant call to ask and am having a mini meltdown about it !!  

For those of you at the meet who who are able to  , please have a    for me   .

Hi to everyones by the way , feel a bit me me me today - sorry !

C xxx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

HI ClaireMac
They generally thaw overnight and call on the morning of the transfer, wishing you lots of luck and hugs xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well and the ladies on the meet have had a good time!

AFM,  been d/r for a week now and tummy is getting tender and boobs are really heavy! Been having some rough days at work and have decided I ned to get some changes in place so I am not stressed out over the 2ww (if we get that far) otherwise I am going to have to book some time out! 

xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Ellieblue- I think I have got a bit confused with the DHEA. What i have been taking is the DHA from Zita west. I didnt realise that it was a different thing altogether. I just took it that it was the same thing because the names are almost the same. Just spotted that yours had an 'E' in it and googled it and it came up with something totally different. Sorry im such an  

beckers x


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Just a quick post to say thank you to you all for a lovely evening.  It was great to finally put names to faces (although I may struggle with 'real' names now!) and looking forward to being ** friends too!  Thanks Shell/Minie for arranging - will PM my details over shortly Shell.

Welcome to Daisy Dee and Maebug and hope all goes well for you over the next few days Claire Mac.

Sending lots of   to you all.

TJ/Tracey xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning ladies

Thank you for a lovely evening last night. It was very good to put faces and personalities to the names. Thanks so much to the lovely Mellow for picking me up from Woking Station. I'll return the favour next time (or maybe a soft drink?) Sorry for dashing away when DH turned up - I didn't expect him to be there so early!
Beckers - no worries about the confusion between DHA and DHEA. I think I thought they were the same thing until recently! 

ClaireMac - good luck for the call today about your embies xx

Always - good luck for this cycle xx

Have a lovely day everyone 

Ellie Blue (Lisa) xx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey lovely ladies, i also want to say what a lovely evening it was and how i can now (if vaguely) try to picture your 
pseudonyms with your real names and put your faces to those names....please don't test me though!!LOL! We were definately the most healthy table there!! It was so lovely to talk candidly about how i have felt and also be reassurred... i actually dreamt last night that i was going through the initial consultaion!! freaky!! Anyway, as always i am grateful and would love to meet up again. Is anyone on the book of face??

Clairemac..wishing you all the best hun, fingers crossed for your call xx

DaisyDee and Maebug welcome to you both....  

Just wanted to say thankyou to Shell who last night clarified the whole process of injecting!!... OH DEAR GOD!!i am sure i will be fine!! hehe!! It can't be that bad as so many of you do this and you are all so strong. Thank you for the reassurance.

Big hugs to you all  and lots of









Thinking of you too Bisou, my fingers and toes are crossed for you hun. I hope your dh bought you something lovely back from his travels. I hear Italian leather is supposed to be really nice!!lol

L xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies,

It was so lovely to put faces to names last night and see everyone. Such a shame that Mellow and Bisou couldn't stay longer, hopefully next time....Bisou I would only except some Gucci if he has been to Italy!!!  As we mentioned last night I will pm everyone ******** details, I have minies, bisous and tj's too. Looking forward to being FF's and ** friends too. 

Claire - I'm not too sure honey, I had my call 3 days before ET because mine were frozen at day 1 and transfered on day 3. I would have thought if you have 5 day blasts then you they wouldn't take them out until about 1/2 hour before transfer tomorrow. I think a day 6 embie would have started hatching which isn't a bad thing   . Good luck honey, let us know what happens. 

Trying to remember everything I said I would post: 

Mini - the acupuncture lady is called Susan Adams and she works at the Holistic Health Centre in Woking, her moby number is 07799 638577. Also avoid foods with Asparteme in and the extra vitamin is called Selenium - get one from Holland and Barrett that doesn't contain Soy which inhibits oestrogen. 

Flossy / luvbun - I've got an IVF book by Kate Brian if you want it, may help with some of the terminology?

If anyone wants me to post any of the other anal things I did I'm happy to do so although the leg shaving boycot, no necklace and perfume may be a personal choice    

Think Jed ate too much brownie sundae last night, still feel like I am going to burst today!! XXX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Have pinged everyone an e mail with ** details, if you don't get it let me know I may have typed names in wrong... I did it from memory.... oh no please help!!! xxx


----------



## Maebug (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

ClaireMac I just wanted to say good luck re the call today.

Shell you mention acupuncture with a lady called Susan Adams - is this worth trying? I have heard it can help  

Sounds like you all had a lovely time last night - if you meet up again would love to tag along if that is ok?

Take care - have good days.
Luv Maebug
x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning ladies


I also wanted to say how lovely it was to see some of you last night and put names to faces. I am just so   that I had to leave early. but DH was suitably apologetic and sends his regards to you all. and no Gucci, But hey we live in hope for the next time.
I would love to meet up again and this time I will be staying especially if there are chocolate brownie sunday's on the menu.

Maebug- I also had acupuncture, started it about 3 months before i stared txand starngely even before I was told by wn that i had a blood deficiency, my acupunctrist told me he felt i had somthing missing in the blood area. ( dh now calls him my guru) his name is Robin Burby of the Chinese medicine Sanctuary. you can visit him at The royal surrey or he can do home visit's.

Good luck for tomorrow Clairmac- I cant give you any advice as I didnt have any frosties.

hello to Ellie, TJ, Mellow, Flossy, Luvbun, Minie, Shell (+ Jed ), Olive ( did you have your 20 week scan yet ), Always, Beckers, DaisyDee, katii and Piggie  

afm- I am feeling a little rough today and still waiting for this so called glow that is supossed to come.

x x x x x


----------



## Flossy112 (May 17, 2010)

Afternoon all

It was great to meet some of you last night, thank you for all your kind words and funny stories........it makes the idea of starting treatment less daunting!  It was also nice to know that I'm not the only newbie on the site.  I hope you all got home safely and not too late!

Mellow/Bisou - hope you can both stay longer next time, but it was lovely to meet you.  Bisou, obviously it's the first time I've met you but you looked really well to me honey.  Hope you are feeling better soon x

TJ - I'm still wracking my brains........can't think where I know you from, I'm hoping that your ******** page will give me some hints! I'm just peeved I can't log on at work, thank god they don't know I can access this website  

DaisyDee/Maebug - welcome to the site, they are all lovely on here........you are in safe hands

Shell - glad Jed liked the choc brownie, it looked so good.

Hi to everybody else and good luck Claire.

xxx


----------



## Maebug (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am so pleased I finally plucked up the courage to join this site - everyone is so friendly and it makes such a difference actually talking to people who are going through the same ups and downs as me and DH.

Bisou - Thank you for the info re Robin Burby of the Chinese Medicine Sanctuary - I am just concerned that I might have left it too late to start with acupuncture. Due to my age I am on the short protocol, so start my TX just after my AF arrives.

Luv,
Maebug xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hiya,

Just had the call , looks like one wont make it but the other is doing ok for now but it's a long way to go until 9.30 tomorrow morning. They call us at 7.30am to let us know how it has gone over night to confirm whether we go in or not. It's such a waiting game. I didnt expect to feel this gutted that one didnt make it   .

So now just praying to whoever or whatever I can that the remaining embie chooses to stay with us. I need some positivity !  

Sorry no personals but gald you all had a good time last night 

xx


----------



## Katii (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies

*Claire* -  that all is well with your little embie an all goes well for tomorrow 

Hope your well *Bisou* and *Shell*, shame I was not able to come and see your bumps yesterday 

A big  to Ellie, Mellow, Flossy, Luvbun, TJ, Minie, Olive, Daisydee, Always, Piggie, Beckers and anyone I have forgotten.

Just wanted to ask, does acupuncture hurt?

Afm - Still ill, at work, someone send me home please! 

Think I may just leave work a bit earlier today and go to bed


----------



## Maebug (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi 

ClaireMac - just wanted to say and thinking of you and I hope and   that all goes well with your embie for tomorrow.

Sending   your way.

Luv
Maebug
xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

*Good Afternoon wokingettes. **
Welcome Maebug & Daisydee.... what cute names you have. Would love to meet up with you next time if you can.  
Olive i hope your scan went ok   

Piggie thankyou for your msg to me, it brought a tear to my eye, hope your doing ok and its really not long now until America..... exciting. Its more than likely ill be going through tx with you, it'll be nice to have a drug/sacn/op/jabber buddie i was on my todd last time x

TJ it was lovely to meet you last night. Hope you enjoy the footy game on Saturday and the night x

Ellieblue lovely to meet you hope dh didnt mind waiting lol x

Katii get to bed girl.... Acupuncture didnt hurt for me and nobody i know has said it hurts, i found it quite relaxing! Hope to meet you next time x

Flossy im glad we filled in a few holes or you... its a rocky rollercoaster so ask us anything you like hun. Welldone for just having tea for pudding lol was lovely to meet you. X

Mellow... hello.... i didnt get to speak to you much being over the othe side of the table, me being late and then you needing to go so i hope your well and shall see you next time hopefully x

Sorry you couldnt make it Ronstar hopefully next time x

Beckers i hope your doing ok & i hope to meet you next time too x

Bisou.... did you still call your DH a DH LOL hope the traffic wasnt too bad for you x
Claire              for you little embie  keep calm x

Thanks shell for all your advise and vitimans info your a star xx

Hi always, lolly & luvburn hope your ok, if i have missed anybody im very v sorry but send you a big hello 

AFM - i really enjoyed meeting you guys lastnight apart from my horiffic drive there lol then on the way home i had to stop not far from home due to a bull in the middle of the road lol crazy road trip, got there in the end hubby waiting up for me. I went shopping with my dad today which was lovely he brought me a few treats very lucky! So you all cheered me up last night and made me feel positive again so TJ you will see me skipping down the those stairs again!!!!! Was funny to share stories! x

Take care everybody and i wish you all the luck in the world!! We should arrange another meet soon so then theres a bit of notice for the mummys ( & dog mummys) on here to organise a sitter or with the dh.

Chow for now! xx

*


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

It sounds like you all had fun last night.

Claire - I never got any frosties so cant offer any advice sorry but                and            for that defrosting embie   

For all those asking I took sanatogen antinatal vitamin, 2 litres of water, 1 litre of milk and a high protein diet. I tried to stayed chilled and just took it 1 day at a time   

AFM - I had 20 week scan, all went well. They are both fine and everything got measured apart from twin 2's heart after an hour of scanning and a 2nd go    Then was supposed to see Mr Sawdy but he got called away so saw his registrar, all was fine. We were there for 3 hours all together! We have to go back in 2 weeks to get twin 2 heart rescanned then have another scan and clinic app 2 weeks after that. Thanks to everyone for their reassurance on movement

  to all xxx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey olive glad the scan went well hun and that it was reassuring for you must have been a big relief for you  lots of hugs x

Apologies it was mellow not shell who advised me on the injections!! nightmare trying to remember your names... i'm so sorry x

Claire thinking of you hun and lots of        for your call tomorrow. 

Flossy, it was also good to know i wasn't the only newbie last night and it was really good to know that you are in the same boat as me!! lots of hugs for your wait for your appointment thinking of you chick xx

Lots of hugs to all i may have missed  xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh my lovely ladies it was so good to meet some of you last night    you are all so lovely.
Sorry I had to rush off, so didn't wanna go! But had a lovely evening with the family and the birthday girl.

Please can we arrange another one soon - so that I can stay and eat yummy puddings with you all    

Claire honey big    and        that your little embie is ok xxxx
Olive great news about the scan and news that your bambinos are ok 

Minie - sorry I didn't get to chat to you much last night, we were like ships passing in the night!    will make up for it next time.
Shell - so good to meet you and Jed, you looked so gorgeous with your bump
Luvbun - no worries about the needle chat - although sorry to have broken the news about the real needle!!
Flossy - so good to meet you and great you got your funding so now you can post on the site   - won't be long now for you xxx
Ellie - no worries about the lift - anytime honey! 
TJ - my little cycle buddy lovely to see you and we must arrange that drink soon!
Bisou - hope you are feeling a little better and that you didn't mind the names Umpa and Lumpa!!   

Welcome to our new ladies, Maebug and DaisyDee - you will find lots of help and support from the lovely ladies on this site.

Piggie hope you are well honey and Katti get well soon! 

Beckers and lolly hope you are both ok
Ronstar - how are you doing honey - let's meet for hot choc soon

AFM - I had my appointment at Woking this morning and I have all my meds. Start down regging next week, on the 11th. Had a bit of mini cry when we left as just so want to get to fertilisation this time but feeling positive and hopeful at the same time     it's not called a roller coaster of emotions for nothing! 

love to everyone


----------



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies! sounds like you had a fab evening - sorry I missed it - would have been good to meet some of you. 

Olive - glad to read your scan went well, must be very reassuring for you.
Mellow - good luck with your DR next week.  

It is good to be able to "chat" to others as we go through this tx.  We have had out ET and we have 2 embies on board an 8 and 7 cell which  they were very pleased with so that helps me to relax a little.  They will be taking the rest to blast - hopefully-  to see if they are good for freezing.  Now is that 2ww - oh it seems so long away.............

Lots of love to you all and hope to join you for another meet up soon.
DD


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Just want to wish ClaireMac good luck for today. I hope everything goes well for you Hun xxx

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies....

Claire - Good luck honey hope all goes well today. 

Daisy  -Congratulations on being PUPO    

Mellow - Thank you for your lovely comments, I think the bump is 1/2 chocolate brownie and flapjack!! Can't completely understand you getting emotional after your appointment, you have been through so much.     icsi is the answer. 

Olive - so pleased it went well today sounds like you had a fab scan, I could watch a scan all day everyday I'm sure you must be the same. 

Minie - A bull - how bizarre is that! Glad you had a lovely time shopping with your Dad, you deserve lots of cheering up at the moment. 

Flossy and TJ have you worked out where you know each other from yet? 

Bisou - I still like the names Umpa and Loompa! Drop plenty of Gucci hints for next time!! Never works for me but worth a try! 

Ellie - Forgot to say your DH was very brave walking up to a table of women talking about womens things!! My DH would have phoned from the car I think   

Luvbun - Good morning my lovely

Katii - I had acupuncture too, once a week for about 3 months before tx and then on  straight before and after ET. Would defo do it again. It really helped me understand my body more.

Shall we put another date in the diary for another meet? What do you think a months time? 

Sorry for those I've missed out, I am sure I've missed a few. Waiting for some new furniture to arrive again this morning, have a feeling I am going to be sat here all day! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Morning all, can't be on too long as i'm supposed to be working!!lol, but always have to have my fix of FF in the morning to see how everyone is doing. 

Shell thats a really kind offer about the book and i can't speak for Flossy but i know I could do with the all the help i can get at the moment!! I thought i was quite chilled about the whole process and then i met everyone and i think what i am about to do has just dawned on me!! hehe!!  

xx lots of love to all xx 

Claire thinking of you hun xx


----------



## Flossy112 (May 17, 2010)

Morning all

It's Friday    

Luvbun - you made me laugh, I'm exactly the same.  Got to have that FF fix in the morning but just need to be careful who is walking about.  How do I explain a green bookworm and the name flossy if I get caught  

Shell - thanks for the offer of the book, as you can tell from the picture I love books - so have just placed a big order with amazon - think Zita West will be my new best friend! Thanks for thinking of me, but happy for you to send to Luvbun.

Mini - glad the shopping cheered you up, sending you lots of  

Bisou - how are you feeling honey - any sign of that glow yet?

Claire -   that you have good news

Daisy - PUPO, congratulations!  I can't wait to say I'm PUPO (now I know what it means  )

Olive - great news about the scan, I bet you had a huge smile on your face

Mellow - yay for the 11th but   for the tears

TJ - I'm still delving the depths of my memory - nothing yet!

Katii - Get well soon.

Hi to everyone else, have a happy Friday!
Happy to meet up anytime, let me know if you would like a hand Shell or if you would like recommendations of places to meet.
Now that I have met some of you, I'm finding that your personalities come through in the posts - anyone else finding that or is it just me being  
xxxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning lovey ladies
  
  Daisy congratualtions on being Pupo.    
  
  Clair- Good luck honey, hope it all goes well today.
  
  Mellow-        a little starting tx dance for you. ooh its so exciting. god luck  honey. And no i dont mind the names. it still makes me laugh. 
  
  Olive- yay for your scan, I bet it was so lovely to see them both. no fighting this time i hope.   
  
  Shell how is choclate brownie umm i mean Jed today  
  
  minie- I really wanted to call DH a Dh bu he was so lovely and apologetic and gratefull  for me picking him up that i couldn't do it.
  hope you are feeling a little brighter honey   
  
  hello to flossy, Ellie, TJ, Luvbun,Maebug, katii, always, beckers,
  
  afm- i am sitting on the sofa trying to forc myself to get off it and  start prparing the loung for the arrival of a new sofa thisafternoon.  but feeling really lethargic today, had very yucky tummy all night so  feeling sorry for myself. 
  But have found out that Mr Curtis will be looking after me at the Royal  Surrey Hospital in Guildford. so pleased about that and I have booked my  12 week scan... so scared.
  
  well its friday ladies. hope you enjoy the weekend and look forward to reading you all soon.
  
  Ps. shell yes def love to meet up again in a month may I suggest either the 1st or the 8th of september.
  x x x x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Cor blimey, i think i need to go back to bed after i just re-read that post. i blame it on my fingers working to fast and my brain is quiet there at the moment.

sorry about the awfull post.


----------



## Maebug (Aug 3, 2010)

Morning Ladies,

Friday at last.

Claire   that your little embie will be ok.

Katii hope you feel better soon.

Olive glad you scan went ok.

I am justing waiting for my AF to arrive so we can start our second TX cycle.

It would be good to meet you all so would love to come along next time you meet up.

Have lovely weekends.  

Take care
Luv Maebug
xx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Yey my box of vitamins has arrived!! but have just read the Selenium and it contains Soya bean oil am i going to have to send it back and get one without it..nightmare!!.. am working from home today and as you can tell i am a little sidetracked....i am actually supposed to be working honest!!

Shell you mentioned that it shouldn't contain Soy...i think i may have to send this one back... and there is me thinking i was all prepared!! boooo!!!

Right i really must leave now

lots of love xx _again !!_


----------



## Flossy112 (May 17, 2010)

Luvbun - get back to work! We're both as bad as each other - addicted to FF  
Bisou - the 8th works for me, on hols on the 1st - can't believe we are talking about September all ready - where has this year gone  

Now I really must get back to work!!!
xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Count me in as another FF addict too! 

8th is good for me too. 

Luvbun - if you pm me your address I can post you the book or bring it along to the next meet whichever you prefer. I think Soy does something to Oestreogen, pain in the bum I know but would defo be better without Soya. 

Flossy - know exactly what you mean about peoples personalities coming out in the posts. Its so lovely that we all met up.   

Suppose I had better do some work, or I could watch Masterchef that I sky +'d last night mmmmm tricky one! xx

Bisou - wish I could tell you that the tiredness goes away but it doesn't. You must be exhausted growing 2 little babies. Hope your tummy feels better this morning 
Maebug - will be great to see you at the next meet.


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

oh bummer im on holiday from the 6th Sept.....  nervermind..... maker sure you think of me on the crysal white sandy beach,  
no i am gutted i cant come.  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. 

Claire thinking of you.   

Yep im an addict too   . 

When is it best to start pregncare? The Daddy of vitamins, at the start of DR or before if anybody knows i would be very grateful. There pricey!!!!!!   but illl spend anything!! 

XxX


----------



## Maebug (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies

This is the first forum I have joined and it does become addictive  

8th September is good for me - it will be lovely to meet you all.

Have good weekends.

Luv Maebug
xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

ladies just a quickie back later with bigger post but any chance we could do the 6 or 7? 8 is my scheduled EC date! No worries if you can all make the 8 but just throwing it out there? X x


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Gosh ladies , all your well wishes have made me blub - it's been an emotional day !!  .

It wasn't great news for us this morning i'm afraid. One definatly lost and the other had some live cells but had no expansion ( she explained freezing like a grape to a raisen then back to grape on thaw) so we were given the choice of whether to tranfer or not on the understanding that there is minimal chance of it working. We of course went for transfer as I would much rather it end in me than in a lab and who know's , maybe we will the mircale story - here's hoping anyway !

Soooooo....now it's the wait. Had a brilliant accu session straight after and she said my body is doing all the right things. It's odd but I feel so different this time. I feel calmer as I know I am giving it the best chance i possibly can but if I get my period then I know at least it was with me for a bit.

Shell - Funnily enough masterchef was on in my last 2ww and got me through so maybe it's a good sign   

Thanks again lovely ladies , your support is amazing

Love Claire xxx

PS - I will be around for the next meet if that's ok ?


----------



## Flossy112 (May 17, 2010)

Couldn't read and run without saying to Claire sending you lots of   and lots of   that everything works out well.  Looking forward to meeting you at the next get to together.

I can make either the 6th or 7th as we are back off hols on the 5th.
xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

claire big hugs honey x x wishing you all the love and luck for your miracle x x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

hey ladies

yes the 6th 0r 7th is also good for me so,

Clairmac              congratulations on being Pupo.
i hope it is THE cycle for you.


x x x x x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Gosh - how busy how you all been today.    I totally agree it can be addictive - I work in open plan so there is no way I will login to FF at work   . But As you know I do catchup on the train to and from work. 

Flossy - I also can see the personailities come through now so it's not just you.   I also have a copy of the Kate Brian book if you want to borrow it and the Ben Elton book "Inconceivable" which was based upon his and his wife's experience of IF. There was a film made of it back in the 1990's called "Maybe Baby"

Luvbun - I poped into H&B at lunchtime and got my Selenium. I couldn't see it on its own so got Selenium with Zinc and B C and E vitamins  - 90 tablets in a white box . It's says it is good for reproductive health and the immune system so must be okay. I can't see soya mentioned either. The guy in the shop said that Zinc complements Selenium. I will have to stop the zinc and vit C I have been taking. 

Shell - DH did say that he felt a bit daft walking in to Blubeckers - mianly cos he didn't know how to ask who the table was under! Lucky I saw him cos it could have been even more embarassing   He normally does text me from the car park so I don't know what he was thinking... I found that they were showing Test Tube Babies at 4am this morning on H&H but forgot to record it... Thanks for the msg - unfortunately I am not on **. 
ClaireMac and DaisyDee - Sending you both sticky vibes for your little embies      

Mellow - Not long to jabbing time again for you. Have a relaxing weekend before the rollercoaster starts again. Are you having acupuncture?  

Bisou - I hope the ginger biscuits are working their magic.  

Katii - Is the cold getting any better hun?   I have found that I have quite a strong response to acupuncture with some points in particular on my feet  and hands do hurt when the needle goes in. I think these are the points corresponding to stress. I don't want to put you off though cos I am sure everyone is different.  

Olive - great news on the scan.   
Maebug - Here's a AF dance for you to encourage her to turn up...   

TJ  -Good luck for the first match of the season tomorrow.   

Minie - Retail therapy is always great, especially when someone else is paying!  

Hi to Beckers, always, Pear, Piggi, Ronstar and anyone else I have forgotten!

AFM - I am on holiday from work for 3 weeks now! Going to Nirvana Spa next Tuesday and the exotic coast of Torquay the following week. Will have a chance to catch up on things around the house, forget about work for a while and spend time with DH before he starts his new job. I can make the 6 or 7 Sept for the next meet and will have the car this time cos DH will be away training. Final good news - got a letter from RSCH to say my annual smear following my LLETZ last year (for CIN1) was clear. Have to go to GP in 6 months for next smear but I was convinced I would need another colposcopy so that's one less thing to worry about before next tx.

Have a great weekend all

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies
Hope you all having good Saturday. 
ClairMac - congrats on being PUPO   - be good to travel the next 2 weeks with a PUPO buddy!  Why do they make HPT day 2 weeks from ET?  If we had had a day 2 transfer as planned originally our test day would have been earlier.  Why do we wait till Thurs to test if fertilization was Tues?  Can you tell I am being impatient already!!  


Ellie - I have read inconceivable - great book - didn't realise Maybe Baby was based on it - i remember watching that film years ago and at the time never thought i would be in that exact boat!


I am off to bake a cake.........i am a terrible baker (i prefer savoury foods.......cheese and olives any day) so we will see if it good for consumption   


Lots of love
DD


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi All,

Daisy - I only have a 10 day wait ( due to it being day 5 blasto), so that could mean we test around the same time ??  My OTD is the 16th , but to be honest I will be testing from about Friday onwards ( but my accu lady may even be able to tell beforehand - she did last time !) as I had my BFP in Jan at 13dp2dt so it works out the same time.  I am determind to be the medical miracle that gets a BFP from such a poor quality embie !

Really hope and pray you get yours too !

Ellie - Have a lovley break , I LOVE Nirvana spa so am very jelous !

Hi everyone else , hope you are all having a lovely weekend. I have had a nice day going with my friend to collect her wedding dress - I am so emotional that I got all teary when she tried it on !

Love to all
Claire xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies
Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Ellie - have a lovely break honey and good news about the smear! Yes I do have acupuncture - I have it with the lady who has been mentioned on here - Susan Adams, think she is great and I defo think it helped with the drugs as I had very few side effects and also healthy eggs which I think the acu helped with!!

Flossy - I agree, really see people's personalities now after meeting you. Any sign of the letter from Nuffield yet with your appointment?

Claire and Daisy -   sticky vibes for your embies ladies, really praying for you xxx

Luvbun - how are you doing - hope I haven't scared you with the needle stories  when is your appointment? Sorry I probably did ask but have forgotten!!

Minie - not long now till the holiday - bet you can't wait! Hope you are ok

Bisou - how are you feeling? Hope Umpa and Lumpa are not making you feel too rough xx

Katti - are you feeling any better? I have been a bit ropey this weekend as well so hope it goes away before down regging! I thhink it can be a bit of stress as well, so hope you are feeling better.

TJ -Hope you are ok honey and enjoying the footy season starting.









Shell - how are you and little Jed? Hope you are well. Can you remind me how much protein you had each day - I remember you said before and I think it was quite high but can't remember!! Am gonna try to stuff up on protein!

Hi to Beckers, always, Pear, Piggi, Ronstar and anyone else I have forgotten!

AFM - feel a bit under the weather this weekend, so hope it clears off before down regging on Wednesday. Could be a little bit of stress maybe as been feeling a little anxious about starting again. Nothing much else to report - nice quiet weekend chilling.

Love to all and hoepfully see you all soon at the next meet-up.


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Mellow - Easily said I know hun , but try not to feel to anxious. It was a hard way to learn but at least you will go into this cycle knowing that Woking know the best treatment for you for this round.

Good luck with starting Wednesday xx


----------



## Maebug (Aug 3, 2010)

Evening Ladies,

Claire and Daisy my thoughts and   are with you both during you 2WW.

Ellie Blue have a relaxing time at Nirvana Spa, I love it there and have fab holiday.

Hope everyone else is ok and having a great weekend.

Luv Maebug,
xx


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Morning all, just thought i'd pop in, Jasper (our doggy) is desparate for his walk and looking at me with his foot in the air for attention, so this is just a quickie.

Claire and Daisy thinking of you both xx 

Mellow, hope you are feeling a bit better hun?? no you havn't put me off, in fact i've been reading up about the protocols.,  i was wondering if i'd be put on the short protocol rather than the long one....because i have such a high FSH (16+1 and low AMH (9)??, but not sure ...as it seems a bit daft to down reg when i have very little egg production to stop in the first place, but what do i know... i'm just an internet nerd!!!!.... My appointments on the 12th (next week) eek...so i'll find out then i guess..  Hope you have had a chilled weekend so far. xx

What was everyone eles's FSH and AMH... and has anyone here been advised to do a shot protocol instead??

Bisou hope you and Umpa and Lumpa are all feeling a bit better chicken xx Lots of hugs

Ellie blue... how jealous am i right now!! have a wonderful pamper sesion and well deserved break hunxx

Hey Minniemate, i take the pregnacare vitamin and have done for the last few months, but obviously have no idea whether it will have helped or not and i also take oil of evening primrose from start of AF to approx ovulation date... but i suppose watch this space...... xx

Let me know a date and i'll be there... looking forward to our next meet

Hope TJ, Katii, Flossy, Piggi, always Pear and anyone else i may have missed are all ok.

Have a good rest of your sunday ladies.... i'm off to walk the dog and ride my horse..... whilst i still can....lol

big hugs and smiles to all     

L


----------



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Hope you all had a good weekend - nice and sunny this afternoon.  Been to watch DH play cricket and now relaxing on sofa>


Luvbun - I have a raised FSH (mine was 11.9) and I have just done the short protocol.  In fact always done short protocol.  Because of my age they initially did the long protocol our first time round but I didnt respond.  Since I have done the short and have managed to produce eggs.  This last time amazingly produced 11 eggs - the most EVER.  Couldn't believe it when they told me.  I would definitely talk to them about the short - if they dont suggest it anyway.  From start to EC is about 2 weeks!  Very short   .  Please feel free to ask any questions you like.  I dont know what my AMH is - Mr C thought it was a waste to have it checked as he said it would be low anyway and FSH was a good enough indicator.  


Claire - I dont know if I am brave enough to test early.  We had a day 3 et so have 14 days to wait.  I have always been a chicken to test early.......I might well this time though??    Will see how we go.


Mellow - hope  you feeling better for the start of your down regging this week.  All the best


Love to everyone else  - the dog is giving me hungry eyes..... how she knows it is 6pm I have no idea but i cant resist the pleading stares   so better get her dinner for her!


Have a good week all and I am up for the next meet up too - any of those dates suit me.
Love 
DD x


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi DaisyDee

Thank you hun, i have a feeling i may go onto the short protocol, or would prefer too anyway, can  i be cheeky and ask how much it cost you for the short protocol and Icsi??

L xx


----------



## Flossy112 (May 17, 2010)

Evening lovely ladies

Just a quick one from me, I need to spend time reading back through the posts and then will do personals.  

No sign of our appointment yet   so I will phone the WN again this week - did anyone else have to badger them for their first appointment or am I just been really impatient?!! 

Looking forward to the next meet, I work in Guildford so if anyone is the area and fancies a coffee (fruit tea) during the week let me know and I am sure I can tear myself away from the office  

xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hi flossy that is so frustrating! I must admit mine came through pretty quickly after funding approval so i guess they are just extra busy. But worth putting in another call i would say.
I also work in Guildford so happy to meet for a decaf tea!! X x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Forgot to say thanks to everyone for your well wishes - feeling a bit better now but still a bit emotional - think I will be better once I start the first jab! Will feel more pro-wactive then!!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies,

Just a quick post from me, have had a quick read back but need to have a proper look.

Mellow - Keep smiling honey, this cycle will be so much better for you      its 90g of protein... I guarantee after a couple of weeks you will never want to see chicken and cheese again   

Luvbun - My FSH was about 6, I didn't have my AMH tested, I think you are right and they will suggest short protocol, always seems more appealing to me because its over so quickly! Do I remember correctly that you work in Wokingham? I only live 10 mins down the road so if you ever fancy a decaf cuppa give me a shout xx

Lots of love to you all back later xxx


----------



## tiffers (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi lovely ladies

Would you mind if I joined you - just about to start a round of IVF at Woking  (previously had a BFN from IVM and IVF in Oxford last year) and would be great to hook in with you fab ladies.

We have our first appointment with Mr Brook this week ? Is he nice ? 

To say we were gutted when our last cycles didnt work (we had 6 months off to get over it !) last time would be understatement of the year so trying desperately not to get too positive but remain positive (if you know what I mean !!!  ) for the next round. I think we are going for the short protocol for the first time as had a low harvest and I am knocking on a bit now   

Cor...its all sooooo hard isnt it ? We have been trying for years and years and years and I am personally so over the journey !!!!!!!

Would I be able to invite myself to your next meet up as well as it would be great to speak to some ladies in the same position. Most of my close friends have children now and as much as they try to be very great and supportive.....they dont really get it....I love them dearly but I am sure you know what I mean. We havent told anyone about our next round which I am really pleased about but can make things a little lonely...again if you know what I mean....

Sorry for the me me me post !! 

I live / work in Cobham so just up the A3 for a Guildford de-caf ?

Wishing you all tons and tons of luck and babydust...promise for personals once I am up to date with everyone's stages xxxxx


----------



## Flossy112 (May 17, 2010)

As promised, I’m back on for a proper catch up, mammoth post alert!!

I hope you all had a lovely weekend and that those of you going through the 2WW aren’t getting too stressed! 

Mellow – I didn’t realise you work in Guildford, I’ll PM you re meeting up.  Will be good to share a decaf, I hope you are feeling positive about Weds – as everyone is saying ICSI is the answer.  

Ellie – Nirvana Spa, so jealous………enjoy the pampering, thoroughly deserved.

Bisou – I hope you are feeling better, I still find it amazing to think that you have 3 hearts beating in you.  I think all babies are little miracles, but there is something extra special about a Woking baby.  

Luvbun – Hello fellow newbie, 3 more sleeps, how excited are you?  Will be thinking of you xx

Shell – How are you and Jed?  Great picture on ** by the way of you and Mr D.

Mini – Any more roofing for you?  Not long now until your hols, I hope you have a fab time – sorry you will miss the next meeting but shout if you fancy a cuppa in between meets.

TJ – Hope you enjoyed the first game on Sat, despite the result.  DH is getting v excited about the start of the season – what with that and the Ryder cup, I’m a sports widow!

Claire – hope you are resting well and I’m praying that you get your ‘medical miracle’

Welcome to Tiffers, the ladies on here are very supportive and fun – no looks of pity with their head on one side here – just a real understanding of how difficult this is and how you need to keep a sense of humour! 

Hi to Olive, Maebug, Daisy Dee and anyone else I’ve missed off x

AFM – Had a lovely relaxing weekend - I’m in the process of making a christening cake for Sunday, so was busy making booties and rabbits out of icing…..well what else is a girl to do on a wet Saturday afternoon!!  

I was out your way on Sat eve Mellow, had a really good curry with some friends……..one of them starts treatment at Woking this week, I’ve told her about the fantastic support on here so who knows she may well be lurking! 

Anyway, I’ve waffled on for long enough – best get on with some work!!
xxx


----------



## Maebug (Aug 3, 2010)

Morning Ladies,

Hope you all had good weekends, cant believe it is Monday already.

Good luck for those of you about to start your TX.  

Also those on the 2WW hope you are feeling ok and not getting too stressed.

Welcome Tiffers, our Consultant is Mr Riddle so cant give feedback on Mr Brooks, however everyone at Woking Nuffield is very helpful and supportive.  It is great chatting with people who are going through the same thing as you, like you all my friends have children including my sisters and even though they are really supportive and understanding they dont know how it really feels.

Look forward to meeting everyone at the next meet.

Luv to all,
Maebug
xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Shell - blimey I am going to look like a chicken or a tuna fish by the end of this cycle! 

Tiffers - welcome honey! Everyone is lovely and you are most welcome to join us when we meet. I am under Dr Brook and he is lovely - really relaxed and will make you feel well looked after. I agree my friends are wonderful but it's not quite the same as being with people who know the deal! 

Flossy - yep I am in Guildford Monday to Thursday so PM me and let me know when is good for you 

Thanks again for all your support - really do feel like ICSI is the key! I have just booked the whole two week wait off as I am thinking I will need it to rest after all the build up and if it's bad news after egg collection (which it won't be PMA PMA PMA!) i will also need the time to deal with this! 

love you all xxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello all,
Just back from a week away and haven't quite had a chance to read back through all of the posts.
It s really a flying visit to say I am still here and trying to keep up with all of you.
Hello to all the new ladies - can't remember who asked but Mr Brook is very nice.
Mellow - wow nearly starting again   
Shell and Olive how r those bumps
How was the meet up
Maybe we could do a day time one sometime?
Hugs all round
R x


----------



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Luvbun - we actually managed to get this cycle on NHS because the FSH limit is now 11.9.  So whereas before we had been excluded for being above 10 we now managed to scrape in by the skin of our teeth.  My last ICSI with Nuffield was in 2008 so that wont help you cost wise.  To be honest we had almost given up on having any more treatment and right up until EC I was sure they were going to change their minds and pull the plug on us (which nearly happened when our GP did the wrong tests and they only realised 2 days before EC!!!)  Well I was so stressed and furious (with my useless GP   ) and upset that the nurse was running around frantically trying to calm me down and sort it out. As it happens our old results JUST covered us literally by a day or two.  Its been a constant fight with the NHS to get paperwork right etc etc.  The day of all this hysteria I came home to find a questionnaire in the post about GP services.......    Bad luck for them!!  
Tiffers - welcome - I am new here too - but old hat at IVF......wish I had found this site earlier.  I live in Weybridge.......not far from you so if you fancy that chat/tea let me know.  I am usually a very calm person......honest.......it was the drugs.......  
Claire - hope you doing ok - and had a good weekend.
Mellow - thinking of you too as you prepare for those jabs x

My office is based in Woking (if anyone is there and fancies a quick cuppa) but I visit clients round and about so in Guildford sometimes too.

DH just home so off to cook dinner and chat to him.  Hi to everyone else

Luv
DD x


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Daisy dee, you sound like you've had a nightmare hun, lets hope this time round is a little less stressfull, bit of a bonus your getting in on the NHS too though... the worry for me is that i'm struggling with how much we are about to spend... in actual fact my Dad had originally given us a budget to get married  with,  then Mr C suggested that basically we go through this now... or... don't  with my own eggs (he was a lot more sensitive than that) so we are using that money for this instead and my mum bless her is giving us her pension money!!!  so i am desparate we get this right as we only have one shot so to speak!!xx its really scary, but bless my parents i'm lucky they can help us. Hey ho...fingers crossed xx 

Ronstar, welcome back   

Mellow good thinking about the 2ww and taking a break hun, thinking of you hun and definately need to get more PMA myself, as i have just made the mistake of reading an article about the percentage of people who have reacted to stimming... and the bad side of IVF!! really bad idea PMAPMAPMAPMA xx steady breathing...inhale..exhale...

Flossy think next time you should bake a cake so we can all try it out when we meet up!!!yummy... hope  it all turned out well xx i know 3 more sleeps...eeek!!!

Tiffers..welcome hun, wishing you lots of luck for the next tx, definately come and meet, be lovely to meet you xx

Claire hope you are ok and trying to chill as best you can!! thinking of you chicken  

Shell, i do work in wokingham, be fab to catch up for a fruit tea!! let us know when your free and we'll hook up xx

Maebug, Bisou and anyone else i may have missed i hope you are all well big hugs  

lots of hugs and love to all xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

hello my lovely ladies

wow the thread has raced on. Took me a while to catch up.

luvbun- I want to kiss your parents. that is just so lovely of them.   

DaisyDee- I cant believe you have been so patient with all this. I have ound that i have really lost all sense of patience and reasoning when i started tx, its just so frustrating waiting as it is without a stupid GP messing up.   and good luck hon.

Ronstar - my little star   welcome back, we missed you. I think perhaps we could arrange a picnic maybe one saturday afternoon so all those who could not make during the week or the evening can meet up. what does everyone think. ( mind you it will only be chicken and fish sarnies   )

mellow- i love in Guildford so i am up for a decaf tea anytime.  I am excited for you starting this week hon. How do you feel, a little calmer?  

Flossy-   that was a post and a half. How are you honey??

Shell- How is the little man?? I injected my heperin into my thigh on Saturday and OMG did it hurt and 3 hours later the bruise was the size of an orange and is still black now. so think i will stick to the tummy for a while longer.  

tiffers- hello and welcome honey. the ladies on here are just wonderful and full of advice or just a sympathetic ear.And you would be more than welcome to come alomy to the next meet. Good luck honey  

TJ-   go the royals- is that what you call them

hello to clairmac, maebug always, katii, and anyone else I have missed

afm- am hoping umper and lumper are doing ok. had some awful pains the other day but eased off after a fewhours and taken it easy so fingers crossed.
have my booking on appt with the midwife on wednesday and although i know it is going to be paperwork and tests, i am quite excited as it is staedily moving forward, lets just hope the 12wk scan on the 23rd still shows two little heart beats, ( I may even update my signature then  )

well hope you all have a great rest of the week as I might not get on much as we have family over for a week so busy playing hostess. 

 x x x x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi luvbun
My last ICSI cycle was self funded (back in May) so I can give you an idea of costs although Woking will give you a price list. My cycle cost £ 4357.50 including HFEA fee). I did not get all my drugs from WN cos you can get them much cheaper direct from the suppliers - I used central homecare. They were £5 cheaper per unit for menopur than Woking! If you need a lot that's quite a saving. I will dig out the phone number for you or you can look on line. They will need the actual prescription from Woking but they are happy to provide it. They will do next day delivery (including sharps and bin). I think our drugs came to about £750. 
Hi to everyone else - I'll do a bigger post tomorrow after my day in Nirvana!

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Ellie- enjoy the spa ( so jealous)


----------



## carolinejtmg (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Hope it's okay to join the group?

Feels most strange finally posting on here as have been lurking for some time now, following your ups and down as shared on here and I can't resist any longer coming on to say 'hi'  

It's so heart warming to see how supportive you all are to each other. I hope I will be able to bring something to this group too!

Well my treatment so far has gone smoothly, Ive just taken my last injections (Yippee!!!!) and am all set for ET on Wed so feeling a whole load of mixed emotions just now, mainly nerves and excitement. Been out today to buy new dressing gown and slippers lol.

Anyhow, hope you are all doing well and have had a good day whatever you have been up to.

Looking forward to getting to know you all better!

Oh and could someone please put me out of my misery and tell me what PUPO means??

xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise - well I think that's it!!!


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi carolinejtmg  - welcome to the gang! Good luck for your egg collection on Wednesday!
Hi to everyone else!
One more sleep till jabbing begins!


----------



## Maebug (Aug 3, 2010)

Morning Ladies,

Not a very nice day - lets hope the sun puts in an appearance later.

Carolinejtmg - Welcome and good luck for Wednesday.

Flossy - hope your appointment comes through soon.

Mellow - not long now - keep smiley  

Bisou - hope all ok and that Umper and Lumper are doing ok too.

Claire/Daisy Dee - hope you are both relaxing as best you can during your 2ww.

Ellie Blue - enjoy the spa today.

Hi to everone else - have good days.

Love Maebug
xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning all,

Wow its so lovely and busy on here, we have got a really good page going on ere at the moment. Lets hope the activity also means lots of lovely BFP's...

Mini -      how are you feeling honey? 

Luvbun - Defo up for a fruit tea, whats days are best for you? 

Daisy - Gosh - sounds like you have had a battle with your GP. 

Maebug - Its rainy here too urgh! 

Clare - How are you surviving the 2ww?

Ronstar - Happy birthday honey.

Mellow - Yay jabbing tomorrrow, aren't we strange looking forward to injecting ourselves!! Picnic sounds good as long as I don't have to sit on the floor I might never get up!! Chicken, cheese, tuna, milk can be your new mantra! 

Bisou - Ouch poppet - sorry about your leg, they really hurt my legs too but thankfully don't bruise as much. I did my tummy until 17 weeks so hopefully you can keep injecting there for a while too although your bump is going to grow quicker than mine with umpa and lumpa on board! 

Ellie - have a fab holiday. Hope you enjoyed Nivana Spa x

Flossy - 

TJ - Enjoy the game tomorrow evening and have a great trip to Dublin, tip try and put your bag as hand luggage, mine got lost when I went to Dublin and I had to sit in a meeting in Jeans! 

Caroline - Good luck for EC. All the girls on here love the toasties! (Apart from Bisou who had an omlette   !!!) 

Jed and I are good, he loves having a party in my tummy at 4am at the moment I love it so much I just lie there watching my tummy move! XXX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Me again,

Just wanted to post this poem, Im sure most of you will have seen in on FF it has been posted many times but I have it on my Notes on ** and just re read it. I think it really describes this journey xx

There are women that become mothers without effort,
without thought, without patience or loss
and though they are good mothers and love their children,
I know that I will be better.

I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.

I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. 
I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child,
knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed her
and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill,
take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream.
My dream will be crying for me.

I count myself lucky in this sense: that God has given me this insight,
this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to,
I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured.
I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter,
neighbour, friend and sister because I have known pain.

I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body,
I have been tried by fire and a hell that many never face,
yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.

So now, when others hurt around me,
I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. 
I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.

And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely.
I have learned the immense power of another hand holding tight to mine,
of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth,
to accept when life is beyond hard.

I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in these shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes, I will be a wonderful mother.


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh My God shell - thank you for such a beautiful poem - it has actually made me cry (not surprising, bit emotional at the mo as you all know!  )
But it is just what I needed - thanks honey 

love to everyone xx


----------



## Maebug (Aug 3, 2010)

Shell, that was lovely, I havent seen that before and had to compose myself whilst reading as I am at work, as you say it really describes the journey we are all undertaking, thanks.

xx


----------



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2009)

Shell - what an amazing poem.  It is sooooo true though, we have, or will have, the privilege of seeing our children through very different eyes.  Just as friends/people cant truly understand the pain and longing and everything else we go through with IVF so they wont fully understand the joy and love and appreciation we will feel holding our children........it will be SO much more than they will ever know!!  

 to everyone.
DD


----------



## luvbun (Mar 3, 2010)

Yup... i cried and i'm in the office!! xx what an amazingly true poem!! xx


----------



## Flossy112 (May 17, 2010)

Shell - what are you doing to me, I've just had to dash to the ladies to compose myself. 
Everybody in the office is now avoiding my choice of lunch from the canteen - poor confused people!

What a beautiful poem, thanks for posting.

Welcome Caroline
xxx


----------



## carolinejtmg (Jun 23, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,
Thank you for your kind welcomes, it is a bit daunting joining such a well established and close group but you all seem so kind and lovely and welcoming!

Firstly, I of course meant egg collection (not ET) on Wed/tomorrow. Gulp! But luckily you knew what I meant anyway. I blame the drugs and the crazy emotions this whole process puts us through  

Thanks Ronstar for finally clearing that one up for me - ive been racking my brains to figure that out!! 

Mellow your time is so close now! Was it you who planned the dirty weekend and white trousers to bring on AF haha? Hope your injections go well and so hope this time works out for you!

Clairemac hope your 2WW is not too difficult... is Masterchef delivering the goods for you? Wonder what will save me through mine?!

Flossy have you recovered and recomposed yet? I hate crying at work and everyone looking and wondering! Here's hoping you get your dates through really soon now!

Shell, hi, I have seen many of you talk of this toastie and I am really looking forward to mine!! That is a really lovely and truthful poem. I realise as I have had the fortune to have my daughter that I will probably not totally understand what an epic and often heartbraking journey it is for so many to achieve what comes so easily to others. For those of you who have had heartbrake after heartbrake I take my hat off to you for being brave enough to get back up and carry on and I pray you all finish this journey with your beautiful babies in your arms.

Maebug, I love the name (but not the horrid flying monsters who share it) Hope your AF doesn't keep you waiting too long so you can get calling Woking and get going!

Wow, that took some tapping for someone who cant type  Hi to all and sending lots of   on this rather grim day.


AFM, well I didn't manage much sleep last night and felt really tense and anxious. Think it may be cos we were due to have EC on Fri but it's been brought forward so haven't has as much time to mentally prepare. This process seems to take so long to get started and then suddenly it is all upon you ! Trying to stay calm today and hope to get a decent night sleep and don't want to look like a zombie in the morning - cant even wear make-up to hide the bags


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies -----> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244236.new#new


----------

